# The... 'Secretly boost your posts' thread



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Shhhh. This is a secret thread, for visiting when no-one else is online. Boost your total number of posts by posting lots, of whatever you want. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.(jokes) ^please don't do that... :sigh Hey, this is the 'just for fun' forum...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

OK. I wont tell anyone, I promise!

[And that boosts my post count by 1. Cool!!]


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

One more!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

at this rate i'll reach 5000 post in no time.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa! said:


> Video of the day.
> 
> [youtube:3ou3wbbt]_OBlgSz8sSM[/youtube:3ou3wbbt]


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That is cute. That's one of those things the two of them will look back on fondly when they are grown. I know there are memories I have of my brother (I am 4 1/2 years older) and I that I'd treasure.
I think the older brother knew that Charlie wasn't doing it to be mean - the little guy was teething.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

weird **** in this thread. holy ****ing ****. what the ****... don't mind me i am immature. 

I am listening to terry reid - Seed of memory and To be treated right, my two favorite songs.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wonder if this also cures SA?

[youtube:h05ql67p]WFnE9sV3_pw[/youtube:h05ql67p]


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

[youtube:1htcbq1d]Ua72u9CuKfk[/youtube:1htcbq1d]


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

hey, are your results as dramatical as mine are dramatical? =l


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ooooohhhh.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like the secret is out.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sure. but who cares. join in the fun.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

OK


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a okay


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Spamming my way to 10,000 posts woo!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

check this out:

viewtopic.php?f=52&t=86833&p=1023904#p1023904


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Torlin,

Check out these smilies I found:






























(44 more posts till the 500 mark. Sweet!)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Elpis said:


> (44 more posts till the 500 mark. Sweet!)


keep it up!

1200 more post for my sas retirement.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

son of a *****... SON of a *****! ... SON of a *****! 


:con


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*wobbles :boogie


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I am an american black bear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Roberto said:


> son of a @#%$... SON of a @#%$! ... SON of a @#%$!
> 
> :con


Don't cuss! You are making we want to cuss! :mum


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Elpis said:


> Hey Torlin,
> 
> Check out these smilies I found:
> 
> ...


NO WAY! Cool!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Roberto said:
> 
> 
> > son of a @#%$... SON of a @#%$! ... SON of a @#%$!
> ...


SON of a FARMER!!! SON of a MOTHER'S UNCLE!!! :hb


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boost


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

This thing is becoming quite popular.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Spammers' Paradise!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

United States G17 S18 B22 Total=57


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

_You wouldn't steal a *handbag*.
You wouldn't steal a *car*.
You wouldn't steal a *baby*.
You wouldn't shoot a *policeman*,
and then steal his *helmet*.
You wouldn't go to the *toilet* in his helmet,
and then send it to the policeman's grieving *widow*,
and then steal it *again*!
*Downloading films is stealing.
If you do it, you WILL face the consequences.*_

(+1)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my love bought me shoes that were one size too small
my love can't get my name right
my love don't play right



+1


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Today's quota: +1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

[youtube:3soph84h]rf36v0epfmI[/youtube:3soph84h]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Came back again

(+2 for today)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

only 2 for today?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

No. just one for today.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

amen bro


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

spam


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

spam in the place where you live?
replace spam with "stand"


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Alright then ...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

^clever


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

social misfit said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...


very cool, but :wtf


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:con


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

social misfit said:


> :con


 :con


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> social misfit said:
> 
> 
> > :con
> ...


:con


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

So, the fancy ban has crept in here too.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa! said:


> Video of the day.
> 
> [youtubegs72plk]_OBlgSz8sSM[/youtubegs72plk]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

That kid is another white rapper in the making!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

+1


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i bought 2 cds 2 days ago.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

D:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

marco


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

polo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

fish out of water!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice art, Kyaa!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ohhhh art


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

:spam


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

...

Edit: +1


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

...

+2


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

:eyes :lol 

+3


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

..........


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> lisa, you so crazeeee!
> 
> +1


:agree


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:int


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:ditto :ditto


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:eyes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:troll


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:twak


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

................


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> i wish i could fit into a size 2 dress.
> 
> edit: @#%$, wrong forum!


 :con why would u want to wear a dress?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Boost of the day. :yes :stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like you all !


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

social misfit said:


> :troll


That is my favourite emoticon actually. I don't use it enough.

:troll :troll :troll !!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:spam


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i want to secretly boast my post


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I want to secretly boost my manhood. Thanks, Levitra.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I like Beavis and Butthead too.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh  :sigh  ______ :sigh  :sigh  :sigh  _______ :sigh  _______ :sigh 
 __________ :sigh ____  ___________ :sigh ______  _ :sigh ______  
:sigh __________  ____ :sigh ___________  ______ :sigh __  _____ :sigh 
 :sigh  :sigh  _______ :sigh  :sigh  :sigh  ______ :sigh ___  ____ :sigh 
 :sigh  :sigh  _______ :sigh  :sigh  :sigh  ______ :sigh ____  ___ :sigh 
 __________ :sigh ____  ___________ :sigh ______  _____ :sigh __  
:sigh __________  ____ :sigh ___________  ______ :sigh ______  _ :sigh 
 :sigh  :sigh  ______ :sigh ___________  ______ :sigh _______  :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

marco


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

more like micro


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

polo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

polo


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ Now that's dangerous!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:agree


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:int


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ awesome pic


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Post no. 105


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ going by total post count on this thread that is ... not just mine. I mighta raked up 'bout 10


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1 :troll


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

marco


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

O:


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

:O


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:O:


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

gjsnihjkt bjstnhjtjhsjm


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

marco...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

polo?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:O


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I would never do such a thing.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

really


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Getting 800 tonight is so not my goal


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

I LOVE POSTING AND SPEAKING MY MIND OUT. *SSSHHH*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

LIGHT SABERS!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

+1


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

800


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

800


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

2309


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

5222 + 1 = 5223


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

2324 + 1 = 23241...i think i added wrong :con


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

come one 4000 posts!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Almost at 1000 w00t


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

=+!1


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+2500 :banana


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

+1 ... again


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> +2500 :banana


in less than 2 months! at this rate you're going to pass me in no time!

it took me 3 years to get were i am. :rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> +1 ... again


Oh yeah? Well -1!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Elpis said:


> Slim Shady said:
> 
> 
> > +1 ... again
> ...


-2
I win :boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol ^ NO, I win!!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

O:


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I like secrets


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

secrets are great


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:no


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am very good at keeping secrets


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:get


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:boogie SA pride! yeha


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sas


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

pea
nut
but
ter
jel
ly

pea
nut
but
ter 
jel
ly

peanut butter jelly peanut butter jelly peanut butter jelly


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

ha ha ha, i love family guy!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> ha ha ha, i love family guy!


 :ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> sunmoonstars76 said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha ha, i love family guy!
> ...


:agree


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > sunmoonstars76 said:
> ...


:ditto


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:ditto[/quote]
:agree[/quote]
:ditto[/quote]
:clap me too

you know what it told me when i tried to keep the quote thing going? lol. You may embed only 3 quotes within eachother." That makes sense though. i've been in forums where quotes within quotes were endless.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

what?! there's other forums in the internets?!?! :wtf


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

no, there's not. it's all a trick. SAS rules!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sas


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

How many posts does it take to get to the center... :stu :wtf


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

the center of what?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

of the tootsie roll pop


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I want to have a lot of posts so I can have stars by my name, not just "member" red line red line red line red line


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

oh. probably 234098765.02...or something like that :stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wish more people on this board can post more of their talents.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> wish more people on this board can post more of their talents.


 :ditto I would but I'm not talented


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello.....is it me you're looking for?


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

i'm batman and my voice is now 757957 times deeper.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

thank you for reading the previous post


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Really thank you again


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

800

K i'm out of here


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhhhhh.... +1


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

thank you thank you very much


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

what ad is at the bottom of this page right now?

Mine says free bible personality he he i think i'll check that out. that might be kinda interesting... he he he....


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

oooh nail fungus


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

How YOU doing?



Forget it I don't actually care, but since i want to be socially accepted let me continue.
-I'm good and you?

'Me i'm fine. Oh yeah how was ryan's party?*pretending to care*

No I wasn't there since I have social Anxiety and I hate people .......*No don't say that.*
Yeah I was out of town.

-Really well come next week k?

No I hate your stupid party and now just leave me alone......*No don't say that*
Yeah sure.


End of conversation. *rush thought the hallway so that no one makes you go throught hell again*


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

wow, intense


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

don't mind me, just boostin my posts, cause i have absolutely nothing better to do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boost


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is like a post lift.
It's doesn't cost much and is sooo cosmetic :eyes.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

post lift, i like it. no plasty required


----------



## Joshy (Aug 9, 2008)

I enjoy this post!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

me too


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

bumpin my own posts, and yours


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

giggity giggity


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boosting


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

my


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

posts


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

is


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

so


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

much


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

fun


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

This post has been approved by the post quality assurance association.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

oh yeah, well, this post is licensed and insured!


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

INTERIOR CROCODILE ALLIGATOR


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I DRIVE A CHEVROLET MOVIE THEATER


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

___Shield___
FULL FLAVOR BOX
:/_/************************
|\\\***|-------|************
|\\\***|'Kings'|*************
|\\\***|-------|*************
|\\\***************/------\**
|\\\***************|******|**
|\\\***************|/****\|*
|\\\****************\\__//**
|\\\******************\*/****
|\\\*************************
---------------


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*sigh* +1


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

oh luls I worked on that for an hour.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:um


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

...


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I just saved a lot of money on my car insurance.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

^ah, will have to try that technique next time.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

marco...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

polo?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

+2 hehe


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

marco?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

polio?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boost


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boost boost boost


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

This one time at band camp....


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boost boost boost boost[background=]BOOOST BOOST BOOST BOOST[/background]


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

oh man! you played the flute!? Were you a _floutist_?!


Aloysius said:


> This one time at band camp....


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't wanna talk about it...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yo,yo, yo! Aloysius is in da' house!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

+1


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

+1


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+3426


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm ...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

am


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

seriously


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

bored


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

right


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

now


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

+1


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

+1


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

+1


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

my vision must be going... I see multiples of everything..


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aloysius said:


>


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> >





coldmorning said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

is it?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > Aloysius said:
> ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > Aloysius said:
> ...


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

yes, yes it is


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

[/*:m:1fwklcql]








[/*:m:1fwklcql]








[/*:m:1fwklcql]


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> is it?


Yes, though it depends on the alignment of the planets.

....deep thoughts....


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

coldmorning said:


> sunmoonstars76 said:
> 
> 
> > is it?
> ...


really?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> really?


Absolutely without a doubt in the universe.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

coldmorning said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > really?
> ...


srsly?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> srsly?


as srsly as a flying kangarooo.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

oh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> !


i tried clicking it... it doesn't work! D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

it works now!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Strolling along boostin my posts oke


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I ops


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Love ops


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boosting ops


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

my ops


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

POSTS


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

it


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

hey! you stole my avatar!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

is


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

somuchfun!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

really?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

i stole your avatar? nuh uh... I had it first, lol


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

hey! thief! lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i had this avatar since the beginning of time... even before computers were invented...


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

no, lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i lost my avatar :rain


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

why did you lose it? that's sad. I was getting excited seeing Xena and Gab more than just when I post. he he he... get it back! It is so much more entertaining then the infamous Tom Waits avatar, lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i has Cat Stevens now. he's better than Tom Waits...

don't tell ANCIENT i said that :afr


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

oh he'll go ape ****!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> i has Cat Stevens now. he's better than Tom Waits...
> 
> don't tell ANCIENT i said that :afr


 :twisted


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > i has Cat Stevens now. he's better than Tom Waits...
> ...


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

awww the cute little kitty witty ***** tat!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:lol ha ha ha roflmao the thingy bleeped out the word *****! :lol


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:rofl


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:haha


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> :lol ha ha ha roflmao the thingy bleeped out the word *****! :lol


User Control Panel > Board preferences > Edit display options

Enable word censoring: NO


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

oh, i see, it didn't bleep out the word on your end?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:no


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

ops he he, i'm stupid :troll


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:hug


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

lol he he


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi my name is Ed, first name's Special. Special Ed... dee dee dee


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+3572


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+3573


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

+4416


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+3574


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+3575


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

1889


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

1890


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+3762


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil + :banana = :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

u upside down nerd


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

> *999*












D:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

666 :banana


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> 666 :banana


D: :fall


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol :lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Post no. *1900*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Slim Shady said:


> Post no. *1900*


 :clap :clap

D:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aloysius said:


> Slim Shady said:
> 
> 
> > Post no. *1900*
> ...


w2g ! :clap :clap


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:stu


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

hi !


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

o hai


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

o rly?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hajimemaste, watashiwa ANCIENT desu. doozo yoroshiku.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*???*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*?*??...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sumoo wo miru wa?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

torlin said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > Slim Shady said:
> ...


 Thanks Aloysius and Torlin!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Post no. 1910


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ooooooooooooooohhhh.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?????ooooooooooooooo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yup


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dn?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

????do?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

???? ??s?d pu? ?do? u??? no?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

?o??

woem


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??o?

meow


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shh....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It only reverses numbers! I want upside down numbers!! :sigh 

01987654321

*???s*

D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

???p?uu?q *???s*

D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I wish this thread would actually "boost" your posts...Like there could be some cool strobe light thingy or something that would boost the post's appearance..make it cooler..That would be cool..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i win!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Eye !niM


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

1939


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

1940


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I love how there's nothing secret at all about this :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Actually, there is. Only ninjas and wanna-be ninjas can see it. :sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*burps*
that's all folks!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> ^ Actually, there is. Only ninjas and wanna-be ninjas can see it. :sus


Ooh, guess I'm in luck then.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*sigh*


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

what about kung fu fighters?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

everyone was kung fu fighting !


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

... hooooooooooooo ..ahhhh ...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^^ has currently 1956 posts


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

[youtube:bvypwqb5]pGfRUK8npn8[/youtube:bvypwqb5]


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Tor, you're nearing 6666 posts man. cool number that - 666 and yet another 6.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ lol fun!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

MMIV


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

How the hell do people type their letters all backwards and stuff??


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

like seriously I don't get it


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

awww look at my cat, I wish I had a camera! LOOK! LOOK! SO CUTE!!


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

just 2 more to 50! I'm totally milking this one


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

Apologies for being a ****


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+1 opcorn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+1 = 2 :duck


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

spam!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+ 1 :time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boost


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boost


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kick in the pants!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk :tiptoe


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cig


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:spam


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

MRAWR!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:troll


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

502


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+3967


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+3968


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+3969


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+almost 4000 :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1½


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+½


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhh... secret...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aloysius said:


> :tiptoe


 :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cig


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

looks like u got one eye.


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

secret post


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yes secret post. shhhhh.


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

Secret....


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:dead +1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

+1 :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ +1? more like +100 today i'd say :lol :b :troll


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

+2 for today.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+4114


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+4115


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+4115½


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Why does your thread count really matter?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

But I guess me posting


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

in a thread count thread


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

kind of negates


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

my question


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lol.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

in the first place


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Now


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Doesnt it???


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Oh my


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

"ey mommy, you sexy. ey mommy, you sexy. ey mommy, you beautiful. ey mommy." (song on Logo's commercial for "The Click List.)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

This is almost addicting


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

sorry, random things popping into my head


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> pssh only 2? I did like 2 pages, kid!


:cry


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cry +1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cry +1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cry +1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cry +1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cry +1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cry +1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Yo se que tienes


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Un nuevo amor


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Sin embargo


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Te deseo lo mejor


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Si en mi no encontraste....Felicidad


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Tal vez alguien mas.....Te la dara


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Como la flor...como la flor
Con tanto amor, con tanto amor


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Me diste tu
Se marchito
Me marcho hoy
Yo se perder


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Pere ay...
Como me duele
Ay...
Como me duele


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Si vieras como duele
Perder tu amor
Con tu adios te llevas
Mi corazon


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

No se si pueda
Volver a amar
Porque te di todo el amor
Que pude dar

Como la flor...


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Shhhhh I'm secretly posting on this thread to boost my posts :yes


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

crazycrazycrazycrazycrazycrazycrazycrazycrazycrazycrazycrazycrazycrazycrazycrazycrazycrazycrazy :flush


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

oh mai goodness!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

>_> what?


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

I HAVE SOCIAL ANXIETY!


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

NO WAI!!!!


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

I really need to get a profile pic going on


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

_I AM SECRETLY BOOSTING MY POSTS! SHHHH!_


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

k ur secret is safe, i won't tell anyone, and if i do, i'll make sure i tell them not to tell anyone


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

and they'll tell them not to tell anyone, and that person will tell the next person not to tell anyone, then that person will tell another person not to tell anyone... until someone tells me the secret and tells me not to tell anyone. lol


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boostin along, singin a song


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:spit what would happen if i really laughed and accidentally spit water in your face. Would you be mad?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

ooh 4 to go


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

3


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

2


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

1,000! yayyy


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I finally got my gold stars.... wooooohooooo!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boost


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boost


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boost


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boost :idea


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boost


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boost


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boost :eek :duck


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+1


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

i think we should all go out and get a boost lift


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+2


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+3


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's anther boost lift +4


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

MRAWR!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

plus 1


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

+1 again :b


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

shhhhh it's a secret


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+1


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+2


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+3


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+4 opps +5


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:idea


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

+1 HP


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

+2 MP


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

+3 CHARISMA IN FORUMS.

blah


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

eeny meeny miny moe
this is how we run the show
whoever doesn't like it can go
eeny meeny miny moe


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

eeny meeny miny moe
this is how i boost my posts
so i'm not really a ghost
eeny meeny miny moest


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

this is how i boost my posts...


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+1


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Glad i found this secret thread! Don't tell the media I'm boosting, could hurt my professional life. +1 for me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*tells media that Keith is boosting*

...sorry, I had to do it.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> *tells media that Keith is boosting*
> 
> ...sorry, I had to do it.


:lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+ 2


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:duel :stu :spam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

k


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

?ou? ?:s??:


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

[_to the tune of the song from the freecreditreport.com commercial_] ...I'm secretly boosting/ my posts on this thread/.com......

lol ok Im a dork. I have that stupid jingle stuck in my head grrrrrr


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

nitrous oxide.... I used to know this guy that would huff that stuff


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+1


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


>


+


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

is that strange guy in the chair sad because he doesn't have a fancy engine to work on?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no. that strange guy in the chair is sad because he doesn't he doesn't have any jokes, i'm guessing. but i'm pretty sure deep down inside he wishes he had a fancy engine to work on.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

oh see... everybody needs a fancy engine to work on


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i wish i had a fancy engine to work on, but i know nothing about cars so i would probably just ruin it... :lol


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

i got a nickel, i got a nickel, i got a nickel hey hey hey hey


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


+










= happy ANCIENT


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

nice pics ...I like the engine and Charger


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

i got a nickel too! hey!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

+1


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

+1


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Reachinghigher said:


> nice pics ...I like the engine and *Charger*


its a 1970 challenger! and the engine is a Hemi 426(if i'm not mistaken).


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> Reachinghigher said:
> 
> 
> > nice pics ...I like the engine and *Charger*
> ...


with two 4 barrel carburetors.


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

have you seen the new challenegers??? they look so close to the original, super sweet


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

i got a pickle, i got a pickle, I got a pickle hey hey hey hey


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah, it looks nice, but i like the 1970 one better.


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

im glad you got it, or else i probably would have sounded really dumb lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Reachinghigher said:
> 
> 
> > nice pics ...I like the engine and *Charger*
> ...


Awesome....


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> i got a pickle, i got a pickle, I got a pickle hey hey hey hey


i like pickles in burgers.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> sunmoonstars76 said:
> 
> 
> > i got a pickle, i got a pickle, I got a pickle hey hey hey hey
> ...


i like pickles in burgers too, but i don't like eating them out of the jar. i'm weird :stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > sunmoonstars76 said:
> ...


you're not alone. i love pickles but i would never eat them out of a jar.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:sas boost


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My post count has been secretly boosted.

Don't tell anyone.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Don't worry, I won't


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boost


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boost :wtf


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Polar said:


> My post count has been secretly boosted.
> 
> Don't tell anyone.


I'm telling everyone, what are you gonna do about it? :troll


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap 
:sus :sus :sus :sus :sus :sus :sus :sus :sus :sus :sus :sus :sus :sus :sus


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

plus one


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

boost count +1


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

plus one


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Blink!

You missed my post.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

and... plus one... yayy 1200 posts, ok going to bed now. I just had to make my post count an even number. night night


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i've been told about a secret way to boost yout post count. between 1am and 1:10am SAS gets really slow (it almost freezes) when you hit submit on a post. if you hit submit a lot of times during that little 'freeze' you're post count will go through the roof.

thats when i'm going to hit.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

A perfect plan.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+4367


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+4368


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+4369


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+4370


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> A perfect plan.


yes. you can see it here: viewtopic.php?f=52&t=86833&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=420

it starts in that page and it goes on for 3 or 4 pages.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am impressed


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not. :troll


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

cheater! lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to take a nap. i hope i wake up on time (in one hour) or else i'll miss it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Pressure! If you miss it your chance will be gone since everyone now knows.

I'd be staring at the screen counting down the minutes if I were you.

This might be why people tell me I don't get out enough.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> i'm going to take a nap. i hope i wake up on time (in one hour) or else i'll miss it.


****! :rain


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:um


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:eyes


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:blah


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

Should I buy a Hello Kitty guitar? :mushy


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

meghanaddie said:


> Should I buy a Hello Kitty guitar? :mushy


I don't think anyone should


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

meghanaddie said:


> Should I buy a Hello Kitty guitar? :mushy


nah. bad craftsmanship.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

secretly please.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

1


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

2


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

3


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

4


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

5


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

1


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

2


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

3


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

4


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

5


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to take post enhancing drugs tonight.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> i'm going to take post enhancing drugs tonight.


[youtube:5smkljz2]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:5smkljz2]


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> i'm going to take post enhancing drugs tonight.


Dude, I hear those like, shrink your testes or something.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^Heh, heh...raisins. :duck


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

10 more minutes and i'm going to go from the 37th top poster to the 33 top poster.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm on the edge of my seat.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just hope this works...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Pressure!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2zgksw2g]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2zgksw2g]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3mj6oiun]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3mj6oiun]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:awnuv71p]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:awnuv71p]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtubeqlrv55m]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtubeqlrv55m]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2kr73gti]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2kr73gti]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2umassha]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2umassha]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2r1gk1c5]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2r1gk1c5]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:tpy2h9iv]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:tpy2h9iv]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3tg414x2]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3tg414x2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3b2uhvge]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3b2uhvge]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:25y6u5z7]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:25y6u5z7]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1wyb09dq]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1wyb09dq]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:22xh3jwc]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:22xh3jwc]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:aodtzdin]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:aodtzdin]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3l0vza96]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3l0vza96]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2zgyubc6]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2zgyubc6]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:23bfngqh]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:23bfngqh]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1t0jrjl6]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1t0jrjl6]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1tipc216]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1tipc216]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1cxsvipw]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1cxsvipw]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1k3b8v6g]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1k3b8v6g]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:mflxfrwy]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:mflxfrwy]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1ygv1jcb]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1ygv1jcb]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:29ww7fhn]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:29ww7fhn]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1h6qcma8]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1h6qcma8]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1dzn4z1p]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1dzn4z1p]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1ib59dly]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1ib59dly]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2wlrbwz9]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2wlrbwz9]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3dbh1js5]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3dbh1js5]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1zhz2c7n]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1zhz2c7n]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:31mvwu3w]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:31mvwu3w]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:fx3i8moq]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:fx3i8moq]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3e0mtwlb]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3e0mtwlb]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:rf0opnna]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:rf0opnna]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3h5yycat]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3h5yycat]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:11ts6ohe]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:11ts6ohe]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1kbdm3m1]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1kbdm3m1]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:kdcv1fsd]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:kdcv1fsd]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3n008q9x]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3n008q9x]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:13frzma7]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:13frzma7]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2kgo9f9l]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2kgo9f9l]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:i8a3haw4]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:i8a3haw4]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2y6g3qc7]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2y6g3qc7]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1qdakgxy]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1qdakgxy]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3hybpkxo]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3hybpkxo]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3chfrse9]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3chfrse9]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:wpmaaf7m]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:wpmaaf7m]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2nrrkma6]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2nrrkma6]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2h2btsw1]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2h2btsw1]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:690gsy25]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:690gsy25]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:m9e1lmvg]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:m9e1lmvg]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3swvetx0]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3swvetx0]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:al4f1a8e]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:al4f1a8e]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:w0bgpw1x]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:w0bgpw1x]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2t6vnh1u]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2t6vnh1u]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3vlyeyto]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3vlyeyto]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2h4zge5m]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2h4zge5m]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:17ulbm7q]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:17ulbm7q]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2e0hl4fw]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2e0hl4fw]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2sxtw1wl]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2sxtw1wl]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3jcyw97n]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3jcyw97n]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:33x6rgk6]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:33x6rgk6]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:10l2iw1f]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:10l2iw1f]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1k3fz52q]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1k3fz52q]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3d51am0k]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3d51am0k]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3jdaek9h]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3jdaek9h]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2w62u5tu]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2w62u5tu]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1ibk40gp]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1ibk40gp]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:sp3dqp3d]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:sp3dqp3d]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:20si6fds]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:20si6fds]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2cqupw4b]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2cqupw4b]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:lcwkv65h]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:lcwkv65h]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:25kgzlxa]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:25kgzlxa]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1clqqoj2]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1clqqoj2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:vqno6yao]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:vqno6yao]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2h1xaz9y]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2h1xaz9y]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3qbon5sw]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3qbon5sw]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:102801ya]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:102801ya]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1bw9fdde]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1bw9fdde]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1bp5mfll]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1bp5mfll]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3gs1j89i]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3gs1j89i]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2o5pd1u2]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2o5pd1u2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3i8im5y3]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3i8im5y3]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:h9l0d5as]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:h9l0d5as]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3vvw3rsu]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3vvw3rsu]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2nb0fb0e]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2nb0fb0e]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:fizp51d5]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:fizp51d5]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3eb8ivng]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3eb8ivng]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1gfwmhye]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1gfwmhye]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2oqx2aps]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2oqx2aps]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2ekm1c93]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2ekm1c93]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2jvscizr]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2jvscizr]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:38hfv10k]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:38hfv10k]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3pfjmgfi]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3pfjmgfi]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:19a7fayh]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:19a7fayh]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2nkmce0c]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2nkmce0c]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3iz4xvqj]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3iz4xvqj]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3in0tab0]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3in0tab0]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:rw0sglfc]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:rw0sglfc]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2uhq3bsl]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2uhq3bsl]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1e75buns]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1e75buns]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3fq8av18]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3fq8av18]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2f8aoozl]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2f8aoozl]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1czf3lxk]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1czf3lxk]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:6kug1fau]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:6kug1fau]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3qbfu8w4]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3qbfu8w4]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3le94c85]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3le94c85]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:nufp48bx]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:nufp48bx]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:hzh6wdt1]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:hzh6wdt1]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2ivwessw]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2ivwessw]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2mt0gtzl]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2mt0gtzl]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2w1198ky]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2w1198ky]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube0497xf9]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube0497xf9]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3txnpbl7]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3txnpbl7]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:312zza76]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:312zza76]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3jlxe9ep]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3jlxe9ep]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:13kott03]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:13kott03]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:10kzbpsw]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:10kzbpsw]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:aely1lp1]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:aely1lp1]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3uv81au0]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3uv81au0]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1mqzs5bs]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1mqzs5bs]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:305lm1m7]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:305lm1m7]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2gywb4ae]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2gywb4ae]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3rtfkca8]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3rtfkca8]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:i6g2lca2]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:i6g2lca2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1wh7jop2]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1wh7jop2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:tw70kkbc]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:tw70kkbc]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2mjyt3l0]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2mjyt3l0]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3jk80p3j]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3jk80p3j]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:k7dx3qht]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:k7dx3qht]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:bit43yiy]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:bit43yiy]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2j1u622t]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2j1u622t]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:10pgoqqr]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:10pgoqqr]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2ozilj0w]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2ozilj0w]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2h30jfkj]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2h30jfkj]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:l5qntq70]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:l5qntq70]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:hc5kqwd1]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:hc5kqwd1]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1h2cqijy]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1h2cqijy]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3bkjitnw]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3bkjitnw]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2o4w03mj]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2o4w03mj]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3jzm1jwk]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3jzm1jwk]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3j8tnugq]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3j8tnugq]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:jemd5l3j]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:jemd5l3j]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:10lfog8m]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:10lfog8m]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2i0jzne2]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2i0jzne2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1isbrb6b]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1isbrb6b]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:8ud4r84y]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:8ud4r84y]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1ujqngme]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1ujqngme]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtubesii7np2]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtubesii7np2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2ayquz5r]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2ayquz5r]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:g3abh4pn]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:g3abh4pn]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:wsjwmrm5]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:wsjwmrm5]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2xardfw9]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2xardfw9]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:yk41sq2h]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:yk41sq2h]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:n3t7cxoe]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:n3t7cxoe]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2i60onzm]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2i60onzm]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3kb8ixl1]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3kb8ixl1]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:32i5r4z3]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:32i5r4z3]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:6b7x8950]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:6b7x8950]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:20tl2oqs]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:20tl2oqs]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1osbbraj]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1osbbraj]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3hgq1x7g]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3hgq1x7g]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3bvv07gl]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3bvv07gl]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:g06u8lri]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:g06u8lri]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:33ydkmrb]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:33ydkmrb]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:tmheuj0g]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:tmheuj0g]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1zvl9a6l]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1zvl9a6l]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtubehmyqhlb]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtubehmyqhlb]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2n1c9bay]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2n1c9bay]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:15rcynje]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:15rcynje]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2nnzjrjc]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2nnzjrjc]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3bi0i0ge]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3bi0i0ge]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1vgn68k1]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1vgn68k1]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:hmla85v4]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:hmla85v4]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:9eixripo]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:9eixripo]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2m9sbhtq]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2m9sbhtq]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1tipzxp2]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1tipzxp2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1i9ijxem]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1i9ijxem]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:i95kbh04]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:i95kbh04]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2d3bqa7a]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2d3bqa7a]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:rwk7jr1z]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:rwk7jr1z]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:16sajnie]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:16sajnie]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2jiief37]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2jiief37]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:141959qp]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:141959qp]


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Bahahahaha.

Oh well done.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

thanks. i did more than i thought i was going to do.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

u?op-?p?sdn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ upside down


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+2


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+4


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

u?op-?p?sdn u?op-?p?sdnu?op-?u?op-u?ou?op-?p?sdn p-?p?sdn ?p?sdn p?sdn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I've......gotta go.....bye :sigh :tiptoe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

k


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

how do you all post upside down? :con


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

last night it was to tom waits' "straight to the top" song. tonight it's going to be to frank sinatra's "fly me to the moon" song.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Bah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

boost


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

boost


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kick in the pants! :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> jchildr said:
> 
> 
> > I Feel It All - Feist
> ...


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > jchildr said:
> ...


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:a4dijcw4]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:a4dijcw4]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:g5cdp8y9]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:g5cdp8y9]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:30dllvku]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:30dllvku]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1ywr3kvw]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1ywr3kvw]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1y4ahuod]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1y4ahuod]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:gt762x2b]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:gt762x2b]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2l7mmuec]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2l7mmuec]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2efwye03]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2efwye03]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:brqpzxiy]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:brqpzxiy]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3dt6i6s1]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3dt6i6s1]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1nqd64o5]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1nqd64o5]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2cr0jooy]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2cr0jooy]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:qfwv2wlz]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:qfwv2wlz]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3gnu9eri]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3gnu9eri]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:4rzs56qz]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:4rzs56qz]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2f1d5b5a]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2f1d5b5a]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2ateg1cc]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2ateg1cc]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1eetqvob]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1eetqvob]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2vvg7tky]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2vvg7tky]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:qd6z1ktx]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:qd6z1ktx]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:tek1oqit]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:tek1oqit]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:ga8r9kdd]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:ga8r9kdd]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:qicu2a4v]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:qicu2a4v]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:ga8r9kdd]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:ga8r9kdd]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:16y389w8]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:16y389w8]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3niq6y56]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3niq6y56]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2jq4oweb]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2jq4oweb]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3ln1j4ye]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3ln1j4ye]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2vkd3qsl]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2vkd3qsl]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3nzze69z]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3nzze69z]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3j8liyw2]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3j8liyw2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3uqkw3iz]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3uqkw3iz]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:huc4mhlz]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:huc4mhlz]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2mwg684j]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2mwg684j]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2wc0xy5j]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2wc0xy5j]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:31dvcv1x]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:31dvcv1x]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:5jswomse]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:5jswomse]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:wxidsa6g]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:wxidsa6g]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:z5ulx8sm]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:z5ulx8sm]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3ii25y4y]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3ii25y4y]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2cvj0b28]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2cvj0b28]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1nzwzm9l]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1nzwzm9l]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2c8blku7]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2c8blku7]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2c8blku7]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2c8blku7]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:14ayzlow]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:14ayzlow]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3465fh5d]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3465fh5d]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2mjoey4l]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2mjoey4l]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:b13ygncc]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:b13ygncc]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:12fxx32y]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:12fxx32y]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:16lson10]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:16lson10]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2vn2x76l]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2vn2x76l]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:22e4xaot]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:22e4xaot]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3tzplkwv]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3tzplkwv]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:31jtmqif]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:31jtmqif]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:arnutkod]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:arnutkod]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3cn930zf]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3cn930zf]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1omp4k2o]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1omp4k2o]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3desc4be]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3desc4be]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:39eeht7z]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:39eeht7z]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1kcanlb0]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1kcanlb0]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:195x76wi]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:195x76wi]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:arnutkod]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:arnutkod]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:38s0ci1l]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:38s0ci1l]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2flu71zl]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2flu71zl]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2s0m1elx]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2s0m1elx]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:333az175]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:333az175]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:by6d15wt]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:by6d15wt]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2j6tjrqj]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2j6tjrqj]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:q14gsytr]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:q14gsytr]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3ubzexc7]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3ubzexc7]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:bvwfu5qx]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:bvwfu5qx]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2fx2lr3x]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2fx2lr3x]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3jorp9bi]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3jorp9bi]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2laed9cc]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2laed9cc]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1vm49rq4]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1vm49rq4]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:13s1aoll]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:13s1aoll]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:k77exdxx]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:k77exdxx]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:23fgbmza]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:23fgbmza]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2ipck896]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2ipck896]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:gk05is9y]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:gk05is9y]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:27jljem8]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:27jljem8]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3f7gqkbe]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3f7gqkbe]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:24yk0pxh]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:24yk0pxh]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2hmrrrjg]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2hmrrrjg]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2phaoe99]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2phaoe99]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2y4z4c6v]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2y4z4c6v]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1ozzri9r]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1ozzri9r]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3ixp472p]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3ixp472p]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:45hqhj5n]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:45hqhj5n]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3lijpy7h]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3lijpy7h]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:28k0arxd]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:28k0arxd]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2e2xyb4g]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2e2xyb4g]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3j7malqs]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3j7malqs]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:f8qyydz3]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:f8qyydz3]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:394aq7zy]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:394aq7zy]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2vvan88s]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2vvan88s]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1h13gsim]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1h13gsim]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:23fbnyvy]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:23fbnyvy]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:38ksehok]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:38ksehok]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1tyocuuh]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1tyocuuh]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2v81vx8p]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2v81vx8p]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2vkd3qsl]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2vkd3qsl]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2cfrpe38]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2cfrpe38]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3auf04u9]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3auf04u9]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:u0zrqiv5]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:u0zrqiv5]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3b8r1r4v]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3b8r1r4v]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:hnnkd194]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:hnnkd194]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1i2kxc7x]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1i2kxc7x]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3ad1pi73]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3ad1pi73]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3gf4dmff]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3gf4dmff]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3jnd5hfn]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3jnd5hfn]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1wdbvqmd]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1wdbvqmd]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:qa21nd98]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:qa21nd98]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1eneh4wp]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1eneh4wp]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:y9lm48wi]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:y9lm48wi]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3oi6ayhk]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3oi6ayhk]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:35gpgsox]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:35gpgsox]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1lm6tumq]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1lm6tumq]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:mtx43cmr]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:mtx43cmr]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1l507yt8]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1l507yt8]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3fn6ykm3]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3fn6ykm3]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2ko6e6mf]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2ko6e6mf]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1g632rq6]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1g632rq6]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:21ackcew]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:21ackcew]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:32d2sxf2]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:32d2sxf2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3qk87hnf]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3qk87hnf]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:kmruxfyw]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:kmruxfyw]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:27r4wum0]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:27r4wum0]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3dnri1gt]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3dnri1gt]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1em388zw]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1em388zw]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:kemkbtd1]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:kemkbtd1]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3peuz2mm]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3peuz2mm]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3q0e0so2]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3q0e0so2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2tkb0j5f]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2tkb0j5f]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:136yypqe]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:136yypqe]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3bi1jfk9]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3bi1jfk9]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3esz27a2]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3esz27a2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:18ij6j8l]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:18ij6j8l]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1qnmaty3]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1qnmaty3]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2v47h1pd]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2v47h1pd]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2tv04x9i]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2tv04x9i]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:60p4e94c]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:60p4e94c]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2v6ciofi]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2v6ciofi]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1w5qwoe0]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1w5qwoe0]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2hlra45z]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2hlra45z]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2p6q8tex]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2p6q8tex]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1n9urezb]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1n9urezb]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:q90of0wc]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:q90of0wc]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1v9akj9o]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1v9akj9o]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2qcbbw70]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2qcbbw70]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3bwh8r3u]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3bwh8r3u]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:164itlax]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:164itlax]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:qdd5crp8]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:qdd5crp8]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3cov7b50]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3cov7b50]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3kg6vsaa]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3kg6vsaa]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1arghyv2]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1arghyv2]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3jb6k36c]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3jb6k36c]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:fntu627o]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:fntu627o]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:7mls5m4h]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:7mls5m4h]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2hz616il]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2hz616il]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1v2uvrvj]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1v2uvrvj]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:293fcsr8]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:293fcsr8]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3cimayfg]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3cimayfg]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3bw3sol4]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3bw3sol4]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2dsb2rfm]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2dsb2rfm]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3n36qwro]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3n36qwro]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3498hm7r]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3498hm7r]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:1s2pcuy1]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:1s2pcuy1]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:aodls406]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:aodls406]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:131qf1nh]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:131qf1nh]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:3sn0c8od]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:3sn0c8od]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:dst7a0k6]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:dst7a0k6]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Straight To The Top

[youtube:2bw6784r]gnsmI8onN7o[/youtube:2bw6784r]


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

How did you spam that video like a million times? Nice choice of song though :lol, Straight to the Top, I'm assuming is referring to you becoming an elite member?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+1


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+2


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

k


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+3


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


>


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

k


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


>


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

TorLin said:


>


 :lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


>


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

rocket boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

BOOOOOOST


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TSOOOOOOB


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

B
O
O
S
T


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

B O O S T
O
O
S
T


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

T S O O B
S
O 
O 
B O O S T


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Bump


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Roost! Wait what?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

,


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost Boost Boost Boost Boost Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost Boost Boost Boost Boost


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> Boost Boost Boost Boost Boost


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> Reachinghigher said:
> 
> 
> > Boost Boost Boost Boost Boost


Boost Boost Boost Boost Boost


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> Reachinghigher said:
> 
> 
> > Reachinghigher said:
> ...


Boost Boost Boost Boost Boost...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist I Feel It All - Feist I Feel It All - Feist I Feel It All - Feist I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I have decided to booty my post rather than boost it.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

BOOST

:lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Reachinghigher said:
> 
> 
> > Reachinghigher said:
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

BOOST


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

B
O
O
S
T


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

b o o s t


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

BOOST

:ditto


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:idea :afr :lol :clap :duck opcorn :boogie :sigh oke :rofl :spank :con :eek  :? :flush :blah :cig :hide :whip :help :tiptoe :group :lurk :drunk :fall :blank :haha :doh uke :rain :yes :stu :wtf :spit :cup  :yawn :dead :teeth l


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+4500


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ying Ying


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sploosh!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Ying & Yang Cultural Boost Post


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

¡?sooq ??n?ln?-???uno?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

You were so secretive, the post was elusive. However, this is good because it fit the description of the parimeters


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

First Class all the way...that's how we do it on the big teams. They say that I've got a pure swing and I'm a natural. Looks like I'm takin the dustpan trail. That's how we do it in the minor leagues.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I must boost..If I don't boost, who knows what will happen! and I'm not going to sit around and find out! :afr 

boost!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

To Boost or Not to Boost, That is the Question?......I choose to Boost! :yes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bst..the o's have disappeared :sigh 

an o-less bst isn't a bst at all!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

^ The Boost even without the O's is a boost......don't worry...it was the thought that counts :idea


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I found the o's... I left them in the toaster again. :sigh I need to stop leaving things there..

anyways..boost!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I am gald you found the o's.....I was gonna say I had some extra here you could use....I could've sent them by overnight mail but like you said you found yours :lol :idea :rofl


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The 0's have betrayed me!

b00st!

zer0s will d0!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Those zero's are good for sometine other than nothing at least....


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

B
O
O
S
T


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

BOOST

:idea


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Time for a boost :lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for boosting

oops, wrong thread


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+1


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+2


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+3


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+4


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

BOOST


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

SOOOOPER BOOOST!!!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

To Boost or not to Boost, that is the question?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

+1


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost +2


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Last Secret Boost for the day :duck :yes :eek :lol :um :boogie :sigh opcorn :stu  :lurk :help :time :dead :doh :fall


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^hahahaha

THIS IS MY FIRST SECRET BOOST OF THE DAY!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

This one really is my last secret Boost for the day...... :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*BOOST!*


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Well maybe just one more but this is it.......


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*B00ST*


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Alright, one more...... :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*BOOTS*


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

jchildr said:


> *BOOTS*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


>


 opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

TSOOB


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

STOOB


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sobot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah? Boost this, SOBOT! :lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lol :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


>


 :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

BO:O:ST!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> BO:O:ST!


D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*FEIST*


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

B
O
O
S
T


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*B000000000000000000zzzzzz777777*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*BREAST*


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


>


Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


>


Definitely looks like a good source of protien. :rofl :rofl :yes :yes


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


>


 :ditto Boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

TSOOB


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

B
O
O
S
T


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

boost


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


>


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


>


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


>


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


>


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

good pics  reachinghigher^^^


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

BOOST "where you at?"
BOOST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

BOOSTED


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

B :yes O :yes O :yes S :yes T :yes


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:time


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I think that it is so cool that this thread has so many posts! that's awesome
+1


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I could not agree with you more....so I am adding 1 more :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??????????????????????+1???????


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

: ??????


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> : ??????


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

???????????????????


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> ???????????????????


D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > ???????????????????
> ...


?:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?:


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Mc Borg":2mfna4kp]???????????????????
> ...


?:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What's this all about?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

???


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Polar said:


> What's this all about?


 :stu


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D¦


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:€


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> ??????????????????????+1???????


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????; ???????????????????????; ???????????; ??????????????; Theodore Roosevelt??


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:con


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:stu :con


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????; ???????????????????????; ???????????; ??????????????; Theodore Roosevelt??
> ...


che cosa?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Raggiungimento più su


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

????????????


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??????????????????


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

k


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

che cosa?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nix nazi


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

je ne comprends pas…


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:stu


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

boosted!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??????!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

??????!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> ??????!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??????!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

che cosa è così divertente?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

?[/*:m:1d2ef56q]
?[/*:m:1d2ef56q]
?[/*:m:1d2ef56q]
?[/*:m:1d2ef56q]
?[/*:m:1d2ef56q]
?[/*:m:1d2ef56q]
![/*:m:1d2ef56q]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> ??????!


 opcorn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:time

:duck


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

[background=black:17nslhcv]boost[/background:17nslhcv]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

BOOST!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

B


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

o


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

o


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

s


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

t


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

D?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

l


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

D?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D8


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

BO:O:s:t


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

DBoost


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:Boost


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:boost


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

[right:1y31j4cg]BOOST[/right:1y31j4cg]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

B


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

O


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

O


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

S


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

T


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??+1


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??+2


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??+3 :??????


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

w


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

h


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

e


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

n


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

d


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

o


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

e


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

s


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

t


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

h


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

s


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

s


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

s


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

t


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

o


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

p


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

b


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

e


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

n


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

g


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

f


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

u


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

You cannot make another post so soon after your last.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

n


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

n


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

y


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You cannot make another post so soon after your last.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

How soon can a post be made after the last?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

3 seconds.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

3½ seconds.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> 3 seconds.


:thanks


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1rgrwn5g]WpDblDia5TE[/youtube:1rgrwn5g]

+1


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

B

O

O

S

T

!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BOOST!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You cannot make another post so soon after your last.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

boost


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

boost


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meow


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

D:


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn :cup


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

T s o o b


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

BOO-st!


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

One extra post for me....MUAHAHAH!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhhh


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

'


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

m


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

s


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

e


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

c


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

r


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

t


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

l


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

y


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

d


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

n


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

g


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius, you do that every time


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

boost!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ʇsooq


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

randomness


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very randomness.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

u're all randomness. boost.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

:spam :tiptoe


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

a


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

m


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

g


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

o


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

n


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

v


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

e


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

r


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

b


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

0


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

a


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

R


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

d


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never secretly boosted my post count, since most everyone knows about this thread that still stands true.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i didn't know about this thread


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I did, and still do.

BOOST!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

dumb


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

dum-dum


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

lollypophead


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

stickyface


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

yucky


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

huz, did someone say something to me? sorry, i'm in middle of important stuffs


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

googlepuss


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

squiggly skrooj


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

sas sad sassad sadsas sasadsas


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

no no no suicide


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

hey Zaleth, you remind me of my sister. Not sure why though.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

this is FUN! (ny? no.)


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

The end


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

is at hand


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I meant personality-wise. And don't insult my sister.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

when will it come? that is the question


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

or is it?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

no clue.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

What's the meaning of life?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Ah, the meaning of life answered. Now why is my left pinky toe longer than my right pinky toe when I'm right handed?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Hrm, I wonder if that gives you extra leverage when jumping barefoot?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

there


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

has


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

to


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

be


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

a


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

quicker


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

way


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

of


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

improving


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

my


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

count


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

without


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

waiting


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

30


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

seconds


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

between


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

posts


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

someone


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

write


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

a


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

program


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

please


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

don't


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

have


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

all


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

day


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

contrary


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

to


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

popular


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

belief


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i've


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

got


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

a


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

life


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

somewhere


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

or


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

other


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

+37


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Boom shakalakalaka


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm back!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

* winks *


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

wobbles?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

weeble wobble!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

secret boost!!!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

the best kept secret on SAS ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

What do I get when I reach 1,000 posts? Does anyone have a sticker for me?


+1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+ 1 boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

*drops his drawers and moons the thread!* :haha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toad Licker said:


> *drops his drawers and moons the thread!* :haha


:eek MY EYES!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

weeble


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Hehe!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhhh

+1 boost


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

TorLin said:


> weeble


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sheppard2005 said:


>


lol. radical. great image.

+ 1 boost


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

There was this very popular social networking and forum website centered on my hometown. When I was in high school, all the cool kids were on it. And, for some *stupid *reason, I thought post count meant everything! (Almost as much as friend count). I felt sad because I had only like... 500 posts while some people had 10,000! A few of my friends and I figured out how to easily and illegally boost our post count. We shot past the 1000 mark, allowing us to have *COOL *custom headlines below our avatars.

Looking back, I'm glad I've matured past this stage. I'm also glad that I don't care a whole lot about "friend" counts on social networking sites anymore. Maybe my experience on SAS and SAF has helped.

:yay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

anyone around?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

don't think so


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

great. let's get a move on.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

move quicker!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm trying!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

how many did we get in so far?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

let's not waste time counting. u never know when we might get disturbed.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

OK, good idea. what happens if we do get caught though?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

shh, let's not think about that. hopefully they'll just wonder about our maturity level, which is OK because they're wondering anyway.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ok, i guess we're safe then. wait, did u hear something?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

no, did u? i told u already, don't worry about it!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ok, well, think we got enough?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

maybe we should check on last one standing now. they may need our help.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

great idea, i'm outta here.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

me too!


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

I am not secretly boosting my thread count by posting here. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*!!!*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*!*


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

secretly posting in a secret thread!

:dead


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:wels:lurk


----------



## Tryxy (Oct 30, 2008)

:steam

:cig:duel

:wife

Just 'cause...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

t


----------



## Tryxy (Oct 30, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> t


Oops, sorry, let's get back on track:

BOOST!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That's better, boost them post counts! :spit


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 boost


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bo✂o✂st!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D✂


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

aloysius said:


> d✂


d✂


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

it doesn't matter what you write it doesn't matter how you write it all that matters is that you click submit


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

b.o.o.o.s.t...


----------



## Tryxy (Oct 30, 2008)

Add balanced nutrition to your life! How, you ask???


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ I feel the energy already.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish I did :yawn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I like how the chocolate and vanilla have the same exact splash. Interesting. lol


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks, I really needed this thread.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

why not?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ er


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

knock knock


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

who's there?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

*orange*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*orange who?*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

it really goes:
banana.
banana who?
banana.
banana who?
orange.
orange who?
orange you glad i didn't say banana?

i lost patience, so i just cut to the chase.
but now the punchline doesn't work.

i'll write it anyway.
*orange you glad i didn't say banana?*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

pastrami


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

one upsmanship


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

+1 boosterded.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

+2 boosterded


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 w00t


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+2 w00t!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+3 w00t boost


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BOOST!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*cranks up the boostortion*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*boost*

i'm secretly boosting my posts... don't tell anyone

:tiptoe


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aloysius said:


> i'm secretly boosting my posts... don't tell anyone
> 
> :tiptoe


i won't tell if you won't !


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

wooters!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shooters! :drunk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 boost


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> *cranks up the boostortion*


I hope you have enough toilet paper, man.

:hug

+1


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Most of us here would actually have like 30 posts if not for this thread.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I have 420 posts in this thread.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhhh. be very quiet... posting a boost +1


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

It will be our secret...

Boosterded.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

oops another one.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I once bought a pokemon booster pack. It had a shiny charizard. oh the good ol' days.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

booster packs!!!!!!!111!!!1


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:wel next post!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

hi


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> booster packs!!!!!!!111!!!1


Dude, I completely forgot about those! I used to be obsessed with Pokemon cards.

Boost!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi its my first time posting in this thread!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

And now I will leave becuase I need to get something to eat.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hurry back or this thread'll get lonely without ya.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

And I'm back.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:wel Back!

p.s. don't forget this is a secret thread.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhhh..... be very very quiet im posting a boost!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

not yet dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BOOst! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bOOSt


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

tsoob


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

+1 boostareded


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi boost!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi mutant boost!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain :rain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boost here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

boosted thread


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi mutant boost microwaving pop-tarts!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

boostaroni


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+2


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+3


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+5810


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+5811


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+5812


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi boost walking against an escalator!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Boosting post count in T-Minus....


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

5...4...3...


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

2.....1......


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Post count boosted!!!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f7/pal-talk-messenger-54322/#post770278


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Secret booster


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

what happened to the smilies?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 boost


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

inna sense said:


> what happened to the smilies?


Too much attention... we are secretly posting.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

inna sense said:


> what happened to the smilies?


You can find them at the bottom of the page on the left.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> You can find them at the bottom of the page on the left.


thanks! :clap



coldmorning said:


> Too much attention... we are secretly posting.


sorry!...*goes back to posting as a ninja*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

OO


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*secret post*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

S


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

T


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

boost


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi mutant boost scanning a shoe!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Hi mutant boost scanning a shoe!


hi


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi mutant boost magnetizing a refrigerator!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:wel

Wait ... where? :afr


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Everywhere

Hi mutant boost playing NES with an SNES controller!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:afr

Just let me know when he shows up, so I can :hide


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Hi mutant boost playing NES with an SNES controller!


hi


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

boost +1


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

boost +2


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:afr


+


boost


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi mutant boost spray painting garden gnomes!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Hi mutant boost spray painting garden gnomes!


hello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up your boost!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> hello


You're not mutant boost though D:

Hi mutant boost blowing bubbles in a bubble suit!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> You're not mutant boost though D:


i was a long time ago, but my mutant boost status was taken away from me... :rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I need to see a picture, so I know what to look out for 

:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bustaboost


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> i was a long time ago, but my mutant boost status was taken away from me... :rain


Bummer =[

Hi mutant boost Edward Scissor Eyes! D✂


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

dontcare said:


> I need to see a picture, so I know what to look out for
> 
> :afr:afr:afr:afr:afr


A picture of mutant boost?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Hi mutant boost Edward Scissor Eyes! D✂


D✈ l


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

D✄


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bumpaboost


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

boost +1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

boost +1½


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

boost +2


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:spam


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

poost!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mic Check - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bust


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ok everyone, let's PARTY


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yay:yay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yay:yay:yay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yay:yay:yay
:yay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yay:yay:yay
:yay:yay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yay:yay:yay
:yay:yay
:yay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yay:yay:yay:yay
:yay:yay:yay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yay:yay:yay:yay
:yay:yay:yay
:yay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yay:yay:yay:yay
:yay:yay:yay
:yay:yay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yay:yay:yay:yay
:yay:yay:yay
:yay:yay
:yay


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:yay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

phew! made it!!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ops


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

D:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

S


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

T


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boringly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Extended


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

See


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Aloysius said:


> *secret post*


Not so secret anymore! Muahahah!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

*boost*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

new page boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

倍力!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

повышение!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

boost or bust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

boost +1


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Shhhhh this is a secret thread, for secret posters. :tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

boosterino


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's time for your booster shot, posts!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iBoost!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boost and run


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

get the boost package


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

my post count now equals my age


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Nice

4,642! Kablam!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

boost


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

booost


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

bbooost


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

bbooosst


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

bbooosstt


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

boooost


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

bboooost


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

booosst


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

this


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

is


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

getting


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

boring


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

if


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

delete


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

posts


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

will


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

my


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

count


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

go


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

down?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:help


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

^ Probably.

Look, there's a hug coming your way! :hug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

morning boost


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

poost +1


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

boost 2


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

lolz u


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

lolz lolz u


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

lolz u u


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

1+ ʇsooq


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

boosteded


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

lolz u :stu


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:con


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:con :con


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:agree


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:get


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:agree


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:int


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:agree


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:agree


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes.

:stu


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

And why are there 2 1's?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:con


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

boost +1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

boost +2


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:teeth


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

yes, i'm laughing at YOU

:rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

me?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:no


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:get


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Am I logged in to the right account? All the threads I posted in have turned bold again.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Happens to me too.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boost










bump





345







w00bles



donuts outrages now today
cure alien radiation enough!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooost +1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

what is that thing? it looks familiar, i think


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

where? what, huh?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

B


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

O


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

S


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

T


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spit


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

-1


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

-2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

-3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

-4


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

no one saw this post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Bwaahaha


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Daniel78 (Dec 7, 2008)

Y? :huh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boost


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol. +BOOST!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ha, i'm still not sure what it is.

doesn't matter though.

-2


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

o‾o ˙ǝɯɐƃ ƃuıɔɐɹ ǝpɐɔɹɐ uɐ s,ʇı^


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Thought I'd be original for once


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Wow. 1800 replies. Now 1801!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

*too technically inept to embed a picture*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

coldmorning said:


> *too technically inept to embed a picture*


 Really? On the reply thingy click on this "







" ...Just paste the URL of the image in it.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Varoom! +1


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

W00bles !


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> Really? On the reply thingy click on this "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

.... wobblings


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

coldmorning said:


> Thanks!


No problem.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boost


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ awesome game!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Yes, it is.


----------



## ninjadeathstar (Nov 27, 2008)

Hee hee....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boost with a NASA launch


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

woooooooo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

boost


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

:wife


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

here, have some of mine.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

3-2=1


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hi bob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

+1


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ayn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

echad


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

aleph


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I like posting :teeth:yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

achas


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

achat


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yes:yes
:yes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yes:yes:yes
:yes:yes
:yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yes:yes:yes:yes
:yes:yes:yes
:yes:yes
:yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yes
:yes:yes
:yes:yes:yes
:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yes:yes:yes:yes
:yes:yes:yes
:yes:yes
:yes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:fall

didn't work


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

they're latkes!!!!!! for Hanukkah. 
potato pancakes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't need lift and separation in my post count!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:boogie :boogie :boogie
:boogie :boogie
:boogie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:hs


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

don't watch the video :afr


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

can someone point me to the boost your post count thread please?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't have a clue where the boost post thread could be...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B:?st


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B:drunkST


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

@[email protected]


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

^_^


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I got nothing...


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

me neither


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I got something, but I forgot where I put it! :cry


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Im in ur thred, boozting mah posts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

</?!>


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

this is a secret boost

u didnt see nothing!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

silentloner said:


> @[email protected]


@‾@


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap :boogie :banana :evil


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Options Show your signature
Quote message in reply?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

#*1972* (*permalink*)
Page 99 of 99 *«* First < 49899798 *99*


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

hai guise.

i'm seekritlee boosting mah postz!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B o o s t


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

avbsrgbjdkkla


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

dv bvdjksavkdb =D


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> B o o s t


boost 2x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

This thread rocks. Who started it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some strange forum stalker with a lettuce fetish. :teeth


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


>


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boost.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

double boost


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nitrous oxide boost


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nitrous 14psi oxide boost


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

97


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

98


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

99


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

100


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I get jokes boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boost to the ten thousand degree


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard party hard


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hellos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boosted


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+ 1 boost


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

booster


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Boooster !


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boost +2


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boost


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boosters


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

turbo boost


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Supercharged boost


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

enagon boost !


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Supercharged boost psi 14.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I like chocolate.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhh... secret boost +


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Psi 15+ boost


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*powers up*

"It's over four thousand!!!"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol My post count don't need no more boostin'! :lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Boo to the st


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

P


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

L


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

U


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

S


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boost


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The power glove boosted my post by one


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boost


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

meh


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:eek


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Boost


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bump boost


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boost of a bump boost


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bumpity bump boost


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

woot boost!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

alf boost


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 boost


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+2 boost


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+ 3 boost


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

procharger psi +14 boost


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Most of my 3K+ posts are in this thread.

Shhhh.....


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alf boo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boo!st


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alf Power Boost +0.1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boost woot


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boost east side!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

west side Booost!
"Where You AT?"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

South side.

boosting


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

north side

boosting wooting


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

boost


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^^
that


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

:yes


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:mum


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Blah


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Penny said:


> Blah


:blah


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+ 1 boost!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

this thread is dark-sided


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

gargoyles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

psychics


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

everything's ungodly


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

tainted


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i am a god warrior


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ spammer booster


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I would never use something like this to boost my posts


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

b00st !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i am a god warrior


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

in what army ?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

this whole thread is dark-sided


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

everything's ungodly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

umm. okay.

r you feelin' okay aloysius ?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i can't hear you, it's very vague


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boos


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wife Swap. lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dark-sided


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

war!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i am a god warrior


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

this whole thread is dark-sided


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

gargoyles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

psychics


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

everything's ungodly


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

get out of my house!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sneak boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

5


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

5


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

~ ~


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Pardon me ~ Incubus


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

this advertising is so annoying.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i should stop wearing earphones.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

people make ugly noises.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+6 psi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5,500 hp @ 4000rpms 15psi


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

booster packs


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Lalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Try to make me go to rehab...I say no, no, no.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:roll:mum:boogie:afr:clap:yes:blank


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:evil:evil:evil:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:group


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:eek


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:blah


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:blah :blah :blah


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm having a hard day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

purpleice said:


> I'm having a hard day


sorry your having a hard day.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Hard days suck.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## rusty365 (Mar 15, 2009)

Toad,

Please don't tell me that 12,000 of your 12,050 posts have come from posting random numbers and smileys in this thread, lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nah, just 10 or 11 thousand of 'em. 

Seriously, I've probably gotten most of my posts in the Just For Fun forums though. Having no life brings on lotsa boredom, lol.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn 

hello boost thread


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

w00t.
secrets !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhhhh....


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## is_there_hope (Feb 27, 2009)

I would never post to increase my post count. :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

quiet. im secretly boosting my post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet. im secretly posting my boost


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hey toad 
shhhhh... keep boosting


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

light-boost


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dark-boost


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

war-boost


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

peace-boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

slow-boost


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Here I go, I'm boosting : )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

betty-boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B:drunkst


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B:rubst


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B:squeezest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B:spankst


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

B  st


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

B:ditto:dittost

lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

b:dial:dialst


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

B:wels:welsst


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B:arguest


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello, Welcome :wel to the SAS :sas forum !


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

B:clap:clapst!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B:boogie:boogiest


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

B   st


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B:sus:susst


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bst


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bst


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

B:wel:welST


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B:twakst


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bright side boost


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My post count brings the girls to the thread
and their life is better than yours
dam right it's better than yours
I could teach you
but I'd have to charge.......warm it up! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus :sus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Neutral boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

blatant boost


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wonderful boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boogie Boost :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i wonder. 
boost!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icky Green Boost


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhhhhh. keep it quiet in here


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhhhhh... lets keep this thing rolling.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 *bump*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+2 bumpy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+3 bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ lovely face... keep sticking out your tongue like that, it might stay out.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

be very very quiet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

need


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

new


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

smilies. :x


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bring


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

topic


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

to


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

admin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

poor mods


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sdgfsdfgsdfg


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shh be very very quiet, im huntin' rabbits


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhhhh continue to be very quiet, im still huntin' rabbits


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*bump*

sorry just secretly boost my post number )


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

woohoo 555 posts!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+1000 boost


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

naner puss


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 boost


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+1001 boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hellos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

not


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

my


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fault


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

boredom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

made


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pft.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

11


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

12


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

13


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

14


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

15


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

16


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

17


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

18


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I wish to win the new green house on hgtv


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i still want to win the green house on HGTV


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i am posting!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

11


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

12


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

13


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

14


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

15


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boost


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ off road video game, i liked that game!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1 up


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

2 up !


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

TorLin said:


> ^ off road video game, i liked that game!


I might have played it, but I'm not totally sure. It looks fun though.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

TorLin said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like u all don't forget that
shhhhh its a secret


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:blah


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhhh. quiet secret


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

54


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

11


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhh. quiet. this is a secret thread.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hellos. another week is going to start up again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

this needs to be a quiet place to post your boosting post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

post boosted!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 boooster!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

boost posted!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+2 booster


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana :evil :banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil :banana :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhh... thats right .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like this topic  its fun


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

blahblahblahblahblah


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

nobody saw this post.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what post ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ thinks this is spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

T


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

h


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

i


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

S


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

p


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

m


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

lmfao you post whorres rofl opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhh. quiet. im boosting my post numbers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

beaches09 said:


> lmfao you post whorres rofl opcorn


Hey, I resemble that remark! :kma


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

BoosT


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+ 1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+2


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 boost


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

plus one.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

plus two


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

plus three


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

coldmorning Boost!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

coffee and toast


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Torlin plus one!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

booster post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhhh... im boosting my post count, secretly 
+ 1


----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

Is this the place where everyone shows off their e-penis? :int


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

another one for me


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yup another one for me too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

another


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

more


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

me post.
me go to bed again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouble sleeping? :sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nanoo nanoo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+5


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boost!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B:drunkST


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i would like to say....
I love boosting my posts count


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

booster boost
went for sushi for lunch boost!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello boost.
gonna go venture off into the world soon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

11


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

12


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

13


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

14


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

15


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

16


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

17


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

18


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

19


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

20


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

21


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

22


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

23


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

This thread contains much spamming, and the cockatiel George is about to join the club! :clap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhhh quietly boost post here
+ 1


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

spam!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

non-spam thread here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up again time to post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

times up again to post


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi
+ 1


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+6


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to post again, times up


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+ 1


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

did anyone win yet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

morning boost :hyper


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

afternoon boost post +1


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+7


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

first of the month


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

bored


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

> :blah


I think someone is missing the point of this thread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

secretly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

boosting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

posts,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

everybody


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

join


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

me...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> I think someone is missing the point of this thread.


Actually i'm not missing the point at all.
Call it secretly boosting posts but it's still post whoring no matter what you want to call it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This isn't the Society & Culture forums, no controversy here, that's the point.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Be


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

very


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

secretly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

boosting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

posts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

or


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

maybe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

just extremely


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bored


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

need


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

life. :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oompa Loompa doompadee doo


----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've got a perfect puzzle for you


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ompa lompa !


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

post


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I need eight more to get to 9000.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

seven more


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Penny said:


> I need eight more to get to 9000.


Hey ya made it, golf clap. :clap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

we all have to be quiet when we do this guys. come on ...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+8


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

+344


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+443


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Booster seat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boost me up Scotty.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol scooty boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

night thread


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

boost


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Now I know how Torlin has so many posts :b :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+8.1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 shhh, quietly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

morning boost


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

noon post booster


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+9


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

boosterooni


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+11


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Again and again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

onward and upward


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

boost... :fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

20,000 posts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

up again, boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ mr crazy eyes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+12


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i seeeeeee boosting post !


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+13


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

P


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+14


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boos:banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana boost !


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+15 :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+16


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

s'more


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+17


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yeppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Saturday
post boost !


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

I feel like I'm cheating 0r s0mething.... but hey I am resp0nding t0 a p0st Right? :0  0  0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^It's all in fun.... 

Boost


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

for all fun

BoostEr


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+18


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What does this do?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i don't ... what did it do ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I missed something :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

S'more


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

turbo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

booster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mornin' :yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

supercharged +19


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sunday boost


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

POT BUST - POST BOOST :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+20


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

+627.2 ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

push


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

another day, another boost


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

boost.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TorLin said:


>


^ we need this smiley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ya we could use some more good ones.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought he was picking his nose! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someone hasn't posted in this thread yet today.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Born to boost 8)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wootboost !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wet boost :cry :rain :spit


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

noon post :duck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah noon post
+1


whats for lunch Toad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad, mmmmmmmmmm

How's about you?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

not sure yet.
gonna go out in a few.
maybe a sandwhich and a soup at norms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

evening thread


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello 
shhh....
im secretly boosting my post count!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey
shhh....
im blatantly boosting my secret post count!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:boosting, slowly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

where am i?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

coldmorning said:


> where am i?


no where


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wake up, Wake up, Wake up! (dang I'm tired :yawn)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+2


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

a small, unimportant post.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

S'more


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 383


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

unnecessary post


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

another one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheaters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's muggy here today. :?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If it rains one more time, I will CUSS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's hoping it rains, I'd like to see that!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

just a lonely, little post


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

this post will soon be buried in a long thread full of forgotten posts... never to be read again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You betcha :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

6/12 +1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TGIF secret boost !

+2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 7/7


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

toad you post spammer
+ 3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

+1*(1/4) + sqrt(5)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

TorLin said:


> toad you post spammer
> + 3


That's Spammer Extraordinaire! 

(In reality it's just an old guy who needs to get out more.. shhhh don't tell anyone.)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> That's Spammer Extraordinaire!
> 
> (In reality it's just an old guy who needs to get out more.. shhhh don't tell anyone.)


ooooohhhhhhhhhh
than get out more 

+1 (forgot what number now)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blah


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+20


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blah :clap


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blah :clap :sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blah :clap :sus :wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blah :clap :sus :wife
:yawn


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

grapes


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

strawberries


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

bananas


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

blueberries


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

raspberries


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

blackberries


----------



## reify (May 16, 2009)




----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

apples


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

mangos


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

pears


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

watermelons


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

limes


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

cherries


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

grapefruit


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

peaches


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

nectarines


----------



## reify (May 16, 2009)

Also

Gah, the other image I wanted to post wasn't in the proper format....


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

reify said:


>


lol, cute


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

another day time to post


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

hola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

post never post


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

sup


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

whatzupppppppppppppppppppp?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

wazzupppppp


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

que tal


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

you aren't do a good job of be secret about posting yellowpaper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oodles


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

lol, oh mannnn.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

someones caught the boostin' bug


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yup.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Pre-post


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Mid-post


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Post-post


----------



## aster (Jun 8, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

late post


----------



## aster (Jun 8, 2009)

oke


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

post game post


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

The most meaningless post ever posted.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

And this was even more meaningless.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Except for this which is the unmeaningfullest.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

zzz


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

z
zz
zzz
zzzz
zzzzzz
zzzz
zzz
zz
z


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boost


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Slurp.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

A cute little bunny:

v
oO'
* *


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

A bird:


~O~


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

A frog:
-

(got run over by a car)


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

poor frog


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

posty mcpost post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

boost


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

A person:


'O
(\)
LL


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Goin' the other way:

O
(/)
]]


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

He fell down:

=(/)O


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Boost!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

and thats what she said...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

mmm


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

abcd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

@@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

1 up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boost


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Turbo!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boost!!!!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Boost mobile!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Add one more


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i see you all  hello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Torlin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yo listen up....

oops this is a secret. 


i just boosted my posts count.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

Beebopscoobiddybop!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

RoninDistance said:


>


lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ only in japan !


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

+1


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

and another one


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

one more (yes, I am bored)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello lisa !


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey How have you been? It's been a while!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

been okay you? 

+ 1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

been okay you? 

+ 1


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Been well too  

+ 1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cool


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I vaguely remember us having a brief chat in this thread before?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+ 1
i am bored


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

hello


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi there rumjungle
+ 1


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

testing post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello out there.

oppps shhhhh.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

..Need to be even again.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

teehee

/hands in man card


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 boost


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I approve of you new avatar!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ospi said:


> I approve of you new avatar!


thx ospi ... check out the new thread i posted though


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

And again.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Quiet!

i heard you
+1 boost


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaugh! urp. bump.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Friday Morning Bump !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+ 1 boost


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B:b:bst


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm secretly boosting my posts.

Hot Wheels Turbo Boost!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Post Boost!!!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Jingle boost, jingle boost, jingle all the way. Oh what fun it is to boost my post count everyday.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shazam!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1 for the win!


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

ajout de 1 post supplémentaire!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

by the power of gray skull !


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

junk in the trunk
bump in the rump :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bump the rump 

+1 post


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

hellos!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

+1 to all skills


----------



## I am not Real (Sep 6, 2009)

+1! ( I need it lol...) l


----------



## I am not Real (Sep 6, 2009)

llllllllll


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You all should know by now why I'm doing this lol.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Et le Canadien remporte une 25e coupe Stanley!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+ 1 post


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boost


----------



## I am not Real (Sep 6, 2009)

+checksinthemail


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+ boost


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

POSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPPOSTPOSTpostPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPPOSTPOST *deep breath* POSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPPOSTPOST


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sir John Arthur "Jack" Brabham, AO, OBE (born 2 April 1926) is an Australian former racing driver who was Formula One champion in 1959, 1960 and 1966. He was a founder of the Brabham racing team and race car constructor that bore his name.

Brabham was a Royal Australian Air Force flight mechanic and ran a small engineering workshop before he started racing midget cars in 1948. His successes in midgets and Australian and New Zealand road racing events led to him going to the United Kingdom to further his racing career. There he became part of the Cooper Car Company's racing team, building as well as racing cars. He contributed to the design of the mid-engined cars that Cooper introduced to Formula One and the Indianapolis 500, and won the Formula One world championship in 1959 and 1960. In 1962 he established his own Brabham marque with fellow Australian Ron Tauranac, which became the largest manufacturer of customer racing cars in the world in the 1960s. In 1966 Brabham became the only man to win the Formula One world championship driving one of his own cars.

Brabham retired to Australia after the 1970 Formula One season, where he bought a farm and maintained various business interests, which included the Engine Developments racing engine manufacturer and several garages. As of 2008, he is the oldest surviving Formula One world champion.

Towards the end of the Second World War, Brabham enlisted into the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) on May 19, 1944, just one month after his 18th birthday. Although keen on becoming a pilot, he was turned down, because due to the war there were already too many pilots. But as Brabham already possessed good mechanical skills, the Air Force was more than happy to recruit and train him as a flight mechanic, of which there was a wartime shortage. He was based at RAAF Williamtown where he worked on maintaining Bristol Beaufighters at No 5 Operational Training Unit (5OTU). On his 20th birthday, April 2, 1946, Brabham was discharged from the RAAF at the rank of Leading Aircraftman (LAC).

Brabham started racing after an American friend, Johnny Schonberg, persuaded him to watch a midget car race. Midget racing was a category for small open-wheel cars racing on dirt ovals. It was popular in Australia, attracting crowds of up to 40,000. Brabham records that he was not taken with the idea of driving, being convinced that the drivers "were all lunatics" but he agreed to build a car with Schonberg.[4]

At first Schonberg drove the homemade device, powered by a modified JAP motorcycle engine built by Brabham in his workshop. In 1948, Schonberg's wife persuaded him to stop racing and on his suggestion Brabham took over. He almost immediately found that he had a knack for the sport, winning on his third night's racing. Brabham has since said that it was "terrific driver training. You had to have quick reflexes: in effect you lived-or possibly died-on them."[5] Due to the time required to prepare the car, the sport also became his living. Brabham won the 1948 Australian Speedway Championship, the 1949 Australian and South Australian Speedcar championships, and the 1950-1951 Australian championship with the car.[6]

After successfully running the midget at some hillclimbing events in 1951, Brabham became interested in road racing. He bought and modified a series of racing cars from the Cooper Car Company, a prolific British constructor, and from 1953 concentrated on this form of racing, in which drivers compete on closed tarmac circuits. Supported by his father and by the Redex fuel additive company, Brabham competed in Australia and New Zealand until early 1955. His commercial approach, which included the painting of RedeX Special on the side of his car, did not go down well with the Confederation of Australian Motor Sport (CAMS), which promptly banned such obvious advertisements. After the 1955 New Zealand Grand Prix, Brabham was persuaded by Dean Delamont, competitions manager of the Royal Automobile Club in the United Kingdom, to try a season of racing in Europe, then the international centre of road racing.

On arriving in Europe in early 1955, Brabham based himself in the UK, where he raced his own Cooper-Alta, bought from Peter Whitehead, in national events. However, as motorsport author Mike Lawrence describes it, he soon "seemed to merge into Cooper Cars, turning up and turning his hand to anything and doing it well."[7] His first drive for the Cooper works team was reportedly the transporter used to take their cars to the track. Brabham built a Cooper Bobtail mid-engined sportscar at the factory, fitted with a Bristol engine and intended for Formula One, the top category of single seater racing.[8] Brabham made his Grand Prix debut driving the car at the 1955 British Grand Prix. It was underpowered, having an engine capacity half a litre less than the 2.5-litre maximum, and Brabham did not finish the race.

Brabham recollects that he started working at Cooper on a daily basis from the mid point of the 1955 season, although he was not paid. Later in the year Brabham, again driving the Bobtail, tussled with Stirling Moss in a 2.5-litre Maserati 250F for third place in a non-championship Formula One race at Snetterton. Although Moss finished ahead, Brabham sees the race as a turning point, proving that he could compete at this level.[9] As a result he returned the UK the following year, having used the Bobtail to win the 1955 Australian Grand Prix at Port Wakefield.

Using the proceeds from the sale of the Bobtail, Brabham bought his own Maserati 250F from BRM in 1956. The 250F was a popular and competitive model, but Brabham campaigned it only briefly and unsuccessfully before abandoning it. Brabham's 1956 season was saved by drives for Cooper in sports cars and Formula Two, the junior category to Formula One, where the mid-engined cars had been having increasing success. Having the engine behind the driver has the advantage that the weight is concentrated on the powered rear wheels for more traction. In 1957, he drove the first mid-engined Cooper-Climax at the Monaco Grand Prix. He was running third before a component broke. Brabham pushed the car to the line to finish sixth, just outside the points.[10]

In 1959, Brabham won the World Championship with a Coventry Climax engined Cooper. He started the season strongly, with his first F1 World Championship race victory in the season-opening Monaco Grand Prix. A second win in the British Grand Prix at Aintree gave him a 13-point championship lead with four races to go, although Brabham was fortunate to escape without serious injury from a major accident in the Portuguese Grand Prix at Monsanto Park. He was chasing race leader Stirling Moss when a backmarker, Nicha Cabral, moved over on him and launched the Cooper into the air. Brabham was thrown from the car after hitting a telegraph pole, saving him from plunging into a ravine, and landed on the track while his Cooper was destroyed.[11] Brabham clinched the championship in the final race of the season, the United States Grand Prix at Sebring. He famously pushed his car over the line after running out of fuel while leading on the last lap, although his fourth-place finish didn't count towards his championship-winning tally because a driver only counted their best five results under that year's regulations. His winning margin over Ferrari's Tony Brooks was four points.

Despite their lead in putting the engine behind the driver, the Coopers and their Chief Designer Owen Maddock were resistant to developing their cars. Brabham pushed for further advances, and played a significant role in developing Cooper's highly successful 1960 T53 'lowline' car.[12] Brabham won the championship again in 1960 driving the T53.

Brabham took the Championship-winning Cooper to the Indianapolis Motor Speedway for a test following the 1960 season, then entered the famous 500-mile race in a modified version of the Formula One car in 1961. The "funny" little car from Europe was mocked by the Americans with their front-engined roadsters, but Brabham ran as high as third before finishing ninth. To this day, Brabham is certain that he would have won had Dunlop supplied harder-wearing tyres better-suited to the track after having to make far more pit-stops than his rivals.[13] The Indianapolis establishment gradually realized the writing was on the wall as Brabham and his team principal John Cooper had shown that the days of front-engined roadsters were numbered. Ironically, Cooper was not as competitive this year, as the 1.5 litre engine rules were introduced and the famous Shark Nose Ferrari dominated.

Despite his success with Cooper, Brabham was sure he could do better, and in late 1959 he asked his friend Ron Tauranac to come to the UK and work with him, initially producing upgrade kits for Sunbeam Rapier and Triumph Herald road cars at his car dealership, Jack Brabham Motors, but with the long-term aim of designing racing cars.[14]

To meet that aim, Brabham and Tauranac set up Motor Racing Developments Ltd. (MRD), which initially produced customer racing cars, while Brabham himself continued to race for Cooper. By the 1961 Formula One season, the Lotus and Ferrari teams had developed the mid-engined approach further than Cooper, where Brabham had a poor season, scoring only four points. Having run his own private Coopers in non-championship events during 1961, Brabham left the company in 1962 to drive for his own team: the Brabham Racing Organisation, using cars built by Motor Racing Developments.[15][16]A newly introduced engine limit in Formula One of 1500 cc did not suit Brabham and he did not win a single race with a 1500 cc car.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ interesting opsi


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

+1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

another post


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+boost


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

TRA LA LA LA LA I AM SKIPPING THROUGH A LOVELY MEADOW FULL OF WILDFLOWERS. THE SUN IS OUT! THE BREEZE IS WARM! WTF?! I FREAKING BEE JUST STUNG ME! COME BACK HERE YOU SONNUVA-...O NOES!...I MUST BE ALLERGIC TO BEES! NOT ANAPHYLACTIC SHOCK! *strangled sounds* *dies*


...I'm not actually allergic to them...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Thug style +1 boost


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

booster seat?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

boooooost


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Et ainsi, j'ajoute un post à mon compte.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+ 1 class boost


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

+1


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Suspension is the term given to the system of springs, shock absorbers and linkages that connects a vehicle to its wheels. Suspension systems serve a dual purpose - contributing to the car's handling and braking for good active safety and driving pleasure, and keeping vehicle occupants comfortable and reasonably well isolated from road noise, bumps, and vibrations. These goals are generally at odds, so the tuning of suspensions involves finding the right compromise. The suspension also protects the vehicle itself and any cargo or luggage from damage and wear. The design of front and rear suspension of a car may be different.

This article is primarily about four-wheeled (or more) vehicle suspension. For information on two-wheeled vehicles' suspensions see the suspension (motorcycle), motorcycle fork, bicycle suspension, and bicycle fork articles.

Leaf springs have been around since the early Egyptians.

Ancient military engineers used leaf springs in the form of bows to power their siege engines, with little success at first. The use of leaf springs in catapults was later refined and made to work years later. Springs were not only made of metal, a sturdy tree branch could be used as a spring, such as with a bow.
[edit] Horse drawn vehicles

By the early 19th century most British horse carriages were equipped with springs; wooden springs in the case of light one-horse vehicles to avoid taxation, and steel springs in larger vehicles. These were made of low-carbon steel and usually took the form of multiple layer leaf springs.[1]

The British steel springs were not well suited for use on America's rough roads of the time, and could even cause coaches to collapse if cornered too fast. In the 1820s, the Abbot Downing Company of Concord, New Hampshire developed a system whereby the bodies of stagecoaches were supported on leather straps called "thoroughbraces", which gave a swinging motion instead of the jolting up and down of a spring suspension (the stagecoach itself was sometimes called a "thoroughbrace")
[edit] Automobiles

Automobiles were initially developed as self-propelled versions of horse drawn vehicles. However, horse drawn vehicles had been designed for relatively slow speeds and their suspension was not well suited to the higher speeds permitted by the internal combustion engine.

In 1903 Mors of Germany first fitted an automobile with shock absorbers. In 1920 Leyland used torsion bars in a suspension system. In 1922 independent front suspension was pioneered on the Lancia Lambda and became more common in mass market cars from 1932.[2]

Important properties
Citroën BX - Suspension - Maximum to minimum.ogg
Play video
Citroën BX Hydropneumatic suspension - maximum to minimum demonstration
[edit] Spring rate
Further information: Spring rate

The spring rate (or suspension rate) is a component in setting the vehicle's ride height or its location in the suspension stroke. Vehicles which carry heavy loads will often have heavier springs to compensate for the additional weight that would otherwise collapse a vehicle to the bottom of its travel (stroke). Heavier springs are also used in performance applications where the loading conditions experienced are more extreme.

Springs that are too hard or too soft will both effectively cause the vehicle to have no suspension at all.[vague] Vehicles that commonly experience suspension loads heavier than normal have heavy or hard springs with a spring rate close to the upper limit for that vehicle's weight. This allows the vehicle to perform properly under a heavy load when control is limited by the inertia of the load. Riding in an empty truck used for carrying loads can be uncomfortable for passengers because of its high spring rate relative to the weight of the vehicle. A race car would also be described as having heavy springs and would also be uncomfortably bumpy. However, even though we say they both have heavy springs, the actual spring rates for a 2000 lb race car and a 10,000 lb truck are very different. A luxury car, taxi, or passenger bus would be described as having soft springs. Vehicles with worn out or damaged springs ride lower to the ground which reduces the overall amount of compression available to the suspension and increases the amount of body lean. Performance vehicles can sometimes have spring rate requirements other than vehicle weight and load.
[edit] Mathematics of the spring rate

Spring rate is a ratio used to measure how resistant a spring is to being compressed or expanded during the spring's deflection. The magnitude of the spring force increases as deflection increases according to Hooke's Law. Briefly, this can be stated as

F = -kx \,

where

F is the force the spring exerts
k is the spring rate of the spring.
x is the displacement from equilibrium length i.e. the length at which the spring is neither compressed or stretched.

Spring rate is confined to a narrow interval by the weight of the vehicle,load the vehicle will carry, and to a lesser extent by suspension geometry and performance desires.

Spring rates typically have units of N/mm (or lbf/in). An example of a linear spring rate is 500 lbf/in. For every inch the spring is compressed, it exerts 500 lbf. A non-linear spring rate is one for which the relation between the spring's compression and the force exerted cannot be fitted adequately to a linear model. For example, the first inch exerts 500 lbf force, the second inch exerts an additional 550 lbf (for a total of 1050 lbf), the third inch exerts another 600 lbf (for a total of 1650 lbf). In contrast a 500 lbf/in linear spring compressed to 3 inches will only exert 1500 lbf.

The spring rate of a coil spring may be calculated by a simple algebraic equation or it may be measured in a spring testing machine. The spring constant k can be calculated as follows:

k = \frac{d^4G}{8ND^3} \,

where d is the wire diameter, G is the spring's shear modulus (e.g., about 12,000,000 lbf/in² or 80 GPa for steel), and N is the number of wraps and D is the diameter of the coil.
[edit] Wheel rate

Wheel rate is the effective spring rate when measured at the wheel. This is as opposed to simply measuring the spring rate alone.

Wheel rate is usually equal to or considerably less than the spring rate. Commonly, springs are mounted on control arms, swing arms or some other pivoting suspension member. Consider the example above where the spring rate was calculated to be 500lbs/inch, if you were to move the wheel 1 inch (without moving the car), the spring more than likely compresses a smaller amount. Lets assume the spring moved 0.75 inches, the lever arm ratio would be 0.75 to 1. The wheel rate is calculated by taking the square of the ratio (0.5625) times the spring rate. Squaring the ratio is because the ratio has two effects on the wheel rate. The ratio applies to both the force and distance traveled.

Wheel rate on independent suspension is fairly straight-forward. However, special consideration must be taken with some non-independent suspension designs. Take the case of the straight axle. When viewed from the front or rear, the wheel rate can be measured by the means above. Yet because the wheels are not independent, when viewed from the side under acceleration or braking the pivot point is at infinity (because both wheels have moved) and the spring is directly inline with the wheel contact patch. The result is often that the effective wheel rate under cornering is different from what it is under acceleration and braking. This variation in wheel rate may be minimized by locating the spring as close to the wheel as possible.
[edit] Roll couple percentage

Roll couple percentage is the effective wheel rates, in roll, of each axle of the vehicle just as a ratio of the vehicle's total roll rate. Roll Couple Percentage is critical in accurately balancing the handling of a vehicle. It is commonly adjusted through the use of anti-roll bars, but can also be changed through the use of different springs.

A vehicle with a roll couple percentage of 70% will transfer 70% of its sprung weight transfer at the front of the vehicle during cornering. This is also commonly known as "Total Lateral Load Transfer Distribution" or "TLLTD".
[edit] Weight transfer

Weight transfer during cornering, acceleration or braking is usually calculated per individual wheel and compared with the static weights for the same wheels.

The total amount of weight transfer is only affected by 4 factors: the distance between wheel centers (wheelbase in the case of braking, or track width in the case of cornering) the height of the center of gravity, the mass of the vehicle, and the amount of acceleration experienced.

The speed at which weight transfer occurs as well as through which components it transfers is complex and is determined by many factors including but not limited to roll center height, spring and damper rates, anti-roll bar stiffness and the kinematic design of the suspension links.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

+1


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

+1


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

Random fact of the day: If we didn't have kneecaps, there wouldn't be corners in the universe.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe I should post something useful for once?

..Nah.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boost opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boost


----------



## superhappyfunchica (Sep 26, 2009)

umm, i think i maybe should or could have better things to do than this. 

like...hope i dont get called into work

i need some pie!! been so long


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

MMMMMMMM Lasagna


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Add one more


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Eric32 (Mar 31, 2009)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hee hee


----------



## Eric32 (Mar 31, 2009)

:kma


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

+1


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

"Two households, both alike in dignity,
In fair Verona, where we lay our scene,
From ancient grudge break to new mutiny,
Where civil blood makes civil hands unclean.
From forth the fatal loins of these two foes
A pair of star-cross'd lovers take their life;
Whose misadventured piteous overthrows
Doth with their death bury their parents' strife.
The fearful passage of their death-mark'd love,
And the continuance of their parents' rage,
Which, but their children's end, nought could remove,
Is now the two hours' traffic of our stage;
The which if you with patient ears attend,
What here shall miss, our toil shall strive to mend. "

Romeo and Juliet, Prologue


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't get it people.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

:bat aee boost you oop


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Witan said:


> "Two households, both alike in dignity,
> In fair Verona, where we lay our scene,
> From ancient grudge break to new mutiny,
> Where civil blood makes civil hands unclean.
> ...


We're not having a Romeo and Juliet this year, because last year they hated each other, and Romeo decided to come out as gay. I think that is hilarious!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

TimidTalker said:


> omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg


You are at least as bored and insane and lacking of productiveness as I am. I feel for you.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Two hundo. I'm done for the night.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Two-fifty.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Not nearly enough.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi. im here to boost my posts!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

last post . i win still



*oops wrong thread


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Might as well use this thread to reach four hundo tonight


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

One more to go.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

huh?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what's so darned exciting over there?


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

wooo


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

hooo


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

boooo


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shoe


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

do


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

stew


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

canoe


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

zoo


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

baroo


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

..+1 :d


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

manu -re


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

badu


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## LOL (Jul 17, 2009)

Uppin


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

boost wooo


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

zwoooo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhhh be veray quiet


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

wooooo again


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

wooo?


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

back to prize


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boo!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

like i just told you in your last post, it's over dude.....:|


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

+1


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

woooooo


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

hey. thats mine!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

huh?


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

A.á.b.c.d.ð.e.é.f.g.h.i.í.j.k.l.m.n.o.ó.p.r.s.t.u.ú.v.x.y.ý.z.þ.æ.ö.


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno (Oct 12, 2009)

☼ƒ⌂◘╕•○±♠ü◙¬


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

oh hi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yo


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

<prize>


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno (Oct 12, 2009)

</prize>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ftw!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:spam


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

wooooo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello SAS World !


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

meh nah


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

huh?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what a waste of good nap time.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi +1 boost


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't mind me...


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Just boosting my posts...


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

To 700 before I leave the forum for three weeks. 

So long.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, where'd she go?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

kinda quiet around here :um


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

hmm what's that?

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

toot :lol


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

I was just browsing the forums, and I saw...*Just For Fun* (4 Viewing) 
Got some coke? Cool site? Funny picture?
​Ever happen to anyone else?

...and does anyone? 8)


----------



## paradox002 (Oct 13, 2009)

lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:haha
Coke? You FIEND! :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

shoot.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

we are having


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

christmas tomorrow....


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

woot woot!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:banana


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

:clap


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

No, you didn't see me here!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am invisible.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

rawrboy you make me laugh!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

glad to hear that x)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm sorry I thought this was a swingers party.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe how secretive I'm being. 

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

*Slips on a banana peel*


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Why would I want to noost my posts?

(See what I did there?).


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

+20000000000000000000000


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

If you saw me here, I'd have to kill you!!


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooosst!!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i'm going for 1000 :banana :boogie


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Here comes No. 2388


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

2389


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

No. 2390

Okay, 110 more and I'll make it to 2500!!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

And I made it to 2500. :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

uke


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool, another excuse to spam!


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

:duel <------have always wanted to use this smiley but could never fit it in anywhere, maybe THE GOD threads, lol:b


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I have absolutely nothing to say. I think I will post here more often. It's even more random than the random tought of the day thread. Which has been hijacked by pseudo-chat room tags.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

:wink


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

2564


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Its a timeless classic, it makes photograhy wothwhile. But I didney know what other thread to put it in, so here:


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM...a


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

........//////////........


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This is now a gif thread:b


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


:teeth


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> This is now a gif thread:b


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Trippy,lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Asdfghjkl;'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blah


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

heh


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

+1


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:flush


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


>


Eh, the version with George C. Scott was better.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

And goodness, I can't believe that was my first post in this thread. I post in every post-padding thread there is.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^sooo hardcore!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Boost!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

One more before going to bed.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's today's quota!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

merp


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Couldn't resist one more


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:spit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wife


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Just stopping by.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:dial :dd :troll :tiptoe

^smilies i've always wanted to post, but never got a chance to


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I've used :dial before and could still use it. I'm still on dialup and :dial


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

t


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

=]


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

**** Thread Lock Warning ****

I just wanted to say that.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:high5


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

That's it. Infractions have been given out.

**** Thread Locked ***
*


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Thread reopened.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Is everyone here expecting to exchange their posts for prizes at some point? I mean, what's the point of having a huge post count when anyone can see your posting history and see the past 100 posts go in this thread?

You might as well post something like "Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Morbi vel pharetra purus. Cras interdum pulvinar diam ut suscipit. Nunc sed massa odio. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Duis diam massa, interdum eu viverra ac, blandit ut nunc. Nunc sed elit sit amet nisl viverra aliquam. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nunc dignissim turpis sed nulla ultricies porta. Maecenas porttitor ultrices luctus. Nam scelerisque vulputate mollis. Donec faucibus, enim vestibulum rhoncus rutrum, nulla felis sollicitudin sapien, sit amet placerat lacus eros vel odio. In lacinia ligula a ante facilisis ut bibendum nisl iaculis. Aliquam pharetra, ante ac lobortis malesuada, tellus neque vestibulum metus, in dictum eros elit non magna" and it would make no difference because some people see large chunks of text and immediately ignore it.:no

tl;dr
lolwut?


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

ozkr said:


> You might as well post something like "Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Morbi vel pharetra purus. Cras interdum pulvinar diam ut suscipit. Nunc sed massa odio. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Duis diam massa, interdum eu viverra ac, blandit ut nunc. Nunc sed elit sit amet nisl viverra aliquam. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nunc dignissim turpis sed nulla ultricies porta. Maecenas porttitor ultrices luctus. Nam scelerisque vulputate mollis. Donec faucibus, enim vestibulum rhoncus rutrum, nulla felis sollicitudin sapien, sit amet placerat lacus eros vel odio. In lacinia ligula a ante facilisis ut bibendum nisl iaculis. Aliquam pharetra, ante ac lobortis malesuada, tellus neque vestibulum metus, in dictum eros elit non magna" and it would make no difference because some people see large chunks of text and immediately ignore it.:no


Wow! Where's my mirror?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> This is now a gif thread:b


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum Dolor sit .... aww s*it! This thread is officially closed. Now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel it all - Feist


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


>


Drugs are bad.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of oz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

............/////........ :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a little lift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

:mum beheee heeeee heee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Uncle Charlie (Sep 2, 2008)

Never play leap frog with a unicorn


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Uncle Charlie said:


> Never play leap frog with a unicorn


Well, that's just common sense.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

ignore this post... dont read it..... stop reading it! seriously cant u follow instructions?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> ignore this post... dont read it..... stop reading it! seriously cant u follow instructions?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

11


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

12


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

ozkr said:


>


rofl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

13


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

I gotta take a leak, but i don´t feel like getting up...oh well i´ll just post another post then to distract myself.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm posting here in lieu of posting in another thread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

14


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

15


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

16


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

qwertyuiop
asdfghjkl
zxcvbnm
...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

17


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

common thread, get to 3000 posts


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

18


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

42


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9.6


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

12.9


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

19


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Bllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

EEK:sus:um:no:roll:mum:afr


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

:wink


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I will do this once, and only once. 


Post. :yay


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Homersxchild said:


> I will do this once, and only once.
> 
> Post. :yay


I dare you to reply to this!


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yee-hah


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Meow


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Boost!


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't listen to anything I say.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

^ Just kidding.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36,400


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

arrrrrrrr


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:evil:banana:evil:banana:evil:banana:evil:banana :whip


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

5,008


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> Sex


:evil

SEX !!!!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ :no :no


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> ^ :no :no


^ :blank


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ragana said:


> ^ :blank


:rub :stu don't get me wrong, im okay with sex. just not with a devil banana.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> :rub :stu don't get me wrong, im okay with sex. just not with a devil banana.


ok then, plain SEX !!!!

(no evil banana)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ :yes


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

^ :boogie


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

blah blah blah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Post pouter :lol


----------



## kitty121 (Sep 27, 2010)

llamas with hats is a funny video to watch when your in a bad mood or bored


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

"what happens when a car comes" "we die" :yay

it's funny cuz it's true! :teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

post push


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^That's hot!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

700


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

what a nonsense thread :roll


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

702


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

16


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Woop woop!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

$postcount++


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Duke of Prunes said:


> $postcount++


if ($postcount < 100000)
{
print "Keep trying....\n";
}


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

While Not (PostCount = 1000000)
PostCount = PostCount + 1
Wend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

..


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh-oh spagerio's!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

o


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Resonance said:


> o


Eeexcellent!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Solid Booster Rocket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boost


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

^^Hey, did you notice that you made that post exactly 24 hours after the 2nd post before it? Or did you do it intentionally or what?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

32500


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:cig


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

800


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

176,452.9999999


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

do I really need to boost my posts? post my boosts? boop my tsosts?


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

I never pad my post count.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

work it work it


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

^^ yeah baby that's what I'm talkin' about


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

woot


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

oh hi


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

---


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

=]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^_^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

+


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

i wan candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

i must get to 400


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Logan X said:


>


this is so funny :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

968


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

:boogiemog:boogiemog:boogiemog:boogie


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Check out my other threads such as "pre-fight intro"

(no this is not shameless advertising!)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

has anyone seen my car keys


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

sadfox said:


> :boogiemog:boogiemog:boogiemog:boogie












oh, and 981 8)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhhh, i used to post here a lot.


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

I ammm borredddd!! <-- don't you just hate when people add extra letters to their words? I do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am half-asleep. Normally, I am wide awake. This vacation made me go to sleep early!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

post boost.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

huh?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boost your posts.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ hey man, where you been?


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

Is this even legal? I feel guilty just posting here.









So wrong, like a guilty pleasure.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boosting.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

boost your ego


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

just boosting post.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1 more


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yup 1 more boost, please.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boose


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whoosh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like the :banana dude !


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Meh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

TorLin said:


> i like the :banana dude !


Me too. :banana
Peanut butter jelly time!!

Anyone want some cake? :hb


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Omg - I am caked OUT!!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Omg - I am caked OUT!!


How about some popcorn? You may have to fight Toad Licker for it though. :duel


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> How about some popcorn? You may have to fight Toad Licker for it though. :duel


heheheh .. im eating some right now


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

*Merry★* 。 • ˚ ˚ •。★Christmas★ 。* 。*FROM OUR HOUSE TO YOURS!!
° 。 ° ˚* _Π_____*。*˚★ 。* 。*。 • ˚ ˚ •。★
˚ ˛ •˛•*/______/~＼。˚ ˚ ˛★ 。* 。*★ 。* 。*
˚ ˛ •˛• ｜ 田田｜門｜ ˚And a happy new year... to all my SAS friends  Enjoy 2011 ......pass it on...*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I love you all my SAS (Super Awesome friendS) 

May you all have a Merry Christmas !!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I want to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I want to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


Sleep through Christmas?

:hug hug...is it just me or does that NOT look like a hug?!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Sleep through Christmas?
> 
> :hug hug...is it just me or does that NOT look like a hug?!


Sleep through Christmas ?? Not a bad idea BrokenStars!! I would love to do such a thing!! Great idea thanks !! :teeth

I thinks is a "pat" not a hug.. :squeeze (that is a hug).


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Sleep through Christmas ?? Not a bad idea BrokenStars!! I would love to do such a thing!! Great idea thanks !! :teeth
> 
> I thinks is a "pat" not a hug.. :squeeze (that is a hug).


It does look more like a "pat" but it said it was a "hug" so I was confused...

Anyway...it seems like you're not looking forward to Christmas...how come? Family get togethers? If so, I don't blame you. Family can be a pain. :roll


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> It does look more like a "pat" but it said it was a "hug" so I was confused...
> 
> Anyway...it seems like you're not looking forward to Christmas...how come? Family get togethers? If so, I don't blame you. Family can be a pain. :roll


If only I had a shot gun for Christmas ...:idea

Just really depressed - but trying to stay in a happy non-depressive mood , been on SAS forums and chat to keep my mind off of things. Family is crappy (or mine is) .... :blank


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> If only I had a shot gun for Christmas ...:idea
> 
> Just really depressed - but trying to stay in a happy non-depressive mood , been on SAS forums and chat to keep my mind off of things. Family is crappy (or mine is) .... :blank


:squeeze Yeah, I know what you mean. Half my family is pretty crappy and hate each other or atleast it seems like they do. No Christmas Eve get together this year or ever again. I just have to see the other half of my family tomorrow. They're not too bad. Half of them have SA. That makes things interesting...
Sorry for the rant. :b
It helps to let it out though.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :squeeze Yeah, I know what you mean. Half my family is pretty crappy and hate each other or atleast it seems like they do. No Christmas Eve get together this year or ever again. I just have to see the other half of my family tomorrow. They're not too bad. Half of them have SA. That makes things interesting...
> Sorry for the rant. :b
> It helps to let it out though.


It is okay - I ranted first lol.....:b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

. . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-”
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhhh.... this is a secretly thread. !


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-'". . . . . . . . . .``~.,
> . . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."-.,
> . . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ":,
> . . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
> ...


That's pretty awesome, in an insanely dorky way.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I should be doing my essays meh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Testing!!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

1


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

2


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

3


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

4


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

spammas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> :no


:hide 5?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana + :evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

...


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

♫♫♫♫
I am writting a song right now


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

.........////.........


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi, * says quietly


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:b:b:b:b:b


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana:evil


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shhh..... not so loud of a boast please !


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:yes:yes:yes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :yes:yes:yes


:no:no:no :b


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:duck


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

l


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :no:no:no :b


:| Hope your happy ! Social bubble burster!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :| Hope your happy ! Social bubble burster!!


:teeth


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :teeth


:sus I am keeping an eye on you!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :sus I am keeping an eye on you!


better keep both of them on me


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> better keep both of them on me










Eye! Me would if me had 2 eyes mate!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Eye! Me would if me had 2 eyes mate!




*edit: I over-boosted I got that message again


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


>


:yes This was a fun post booster !


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm baaaaaaaack


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like posting.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bazinga!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i liek posting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boastful boost post !


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

...................................


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm Batman


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> I'm Batman


where's your cape?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bazinga!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Tired - went to church it was grand .. ace now I can sleep!


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Tired - went to church it was grand .. ace now I can sleep!


Nice! Sleep is always good


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

500th post!! :shock:yay

:banana:banana


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> 500th post!! :shock:yay
> 
> :banana:banana


Congrats! :boogie:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> Congrats! :boogie:boogie


Thank you! :squeeze


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Thank you! :squeeze


You are so very welcome! :squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

shh i'm boosting...don't tell anybody itsa secret :yes


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> shh i'm boosting...don't tell anybody itsa secret :yes


Don't worry at all, that secret is safe with me because that's what I'm doing as well LOL. :b :squeeze


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

i win


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am giving everyone a boost


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

^ How could you MM75
*[Edited by mod for double posting]

*jk :teeth


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

]]


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

lalala i haven't written much at all but this post has boosted my post count by one


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:spam :spam :spam :spam :spam :spam and :spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Win


This thread? I'd say so...


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

O hai


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ hai


----------



## Arbor (Jun 17, 2009)

I need to get off of post 113. Excuse me...


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

don't mind me, just boosting my post count by one. +1 for me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

oh hai thar. this post is a secret. tell no one. >=(


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

"No matter what
we get out of this
I know, 
I know we'll never forget"


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

hai, can i has +1


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> hai, can i has +1


yes u can has +1


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grammatically weird.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:dial :spam :con


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> yes u can has +1


Thanks! ^^ :squeeze


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

:boogielove this animation for some reason


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Peanut.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bash


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> :bash


No pop corn?????


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> No pop corn?????


Would you like some?? opcorn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> No pop corn?????


I think that's why he's banging his head....:stu
He ran out...or burnt it...


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

+1 for me


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> +1 for me


:wife


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :wife


i'm sowwy :cry


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I think that's why he's banging his head....:stu
> He ran out...or burnt it...


:sus

Nice profile pic - I am flattered ..


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :sus
> 
> Nice profile pic - I am flattered ..


:haha

I did do it in your honor. :yes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> i'm sowwy :cry


I forgives you. :squeeze


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :haha
> 
> I did do it in your honor. :yes


I sure you did!!! SASTA!!! :b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I forgives you. :squeeze


aww thanks!  :squeeze:squeeze


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I be tired~


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^me 2


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Aloysius said:


>


]

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

+1


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wow i remember this one.


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

da blah da blah da blah da blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Im 007 secret posting right now or austin powers. Which ever one


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:afr


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ha, ha ha ha!


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Sometimes I like to pour vasaline all over my body and pretend I'm a slug.


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

Define Lies said:


> Sometimes I like to pour vasaline all over my body and pretend I'm a slug.


me too. and roll around in the neighbor's yard!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wha? Hey this isn't the General Discussion forum, I must be in the wrong place.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

+1


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

+2 I'm such a rebel. :evil


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:mum


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Gonna make it to 2000 tonight


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Secret agent man... Or in this case woman


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:lurk:blush:twak:mushypuke


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

+1


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

It's not very secret if everyone can see it, eh? Oh well. *boost*


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Post # 138


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey this is cheating!!!!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

uke


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

*sings in scratchy falsetto*


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

:clap:boogie:steamoke:duel:tiptoe


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

hmmmm....


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Not much of a secret, lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Need four more posts before I go to bed!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Two more


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

shpadoinkle


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

wickedlovely said:


> Xtraneous said:
> 
> 
> > +
> ...


+


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

sleepy, had to wake up early today and I didn't get a nap. Off to bed earlier tonight!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Boost!!!


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

:yes   :boogie :rub :duck:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm trying to average 1 post a day. (Posts Per Day: 0.84


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

pooosstttt and still sleepy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> +


**** you. <3


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

How do you edit posts?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

MF Doom said:


> How do you edit posts?


Click "edit" at the bottom of your post.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

2 300. I can now have a restful sleep.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

But this will ruin my profile views to posts ratio!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So.. life


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/destroy-me-179040/


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ahhhh Harry Potter. Stanley Marsh. I love my boys  (not romantically. I'm not one of those crazy fans) :con


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Last post. I'll have 1100. Bahaha. Hm.. watching pawn stars. Already seen the episode though :/


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Pawn Stars defines American culture, and will go down in history.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm a posting mister


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

<3


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I want to hit 1k!


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Just made some coffee. Anyone wanna have some?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Waking up every hour is always fun.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wilma I'm home !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ spammers :wife


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

wickedlovely said:


> +


-


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

:rofl

I'm laughing for no reason at all. There goes the rest of my sanity.

Oh, and +1. That makes 333, yay!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Lialialiaaaa+ + + _


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

^________________^


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Your purple cheeks ;o
_


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

madeinlithuania said:


> _your purple cheeks ;o
> _


. Whaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttt


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_>.< Omg I CAN'T SPEAK ENGLISH_


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

?????????????????? What are u saying?1?1!?/?/ please use google to translate ur words to english thx friend


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:squeeze Iz kidding. SORRRRRYYYYYY ;[


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> SORRRRRYYYYYY ;[











_
you broke my heart_


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _
> you broke my heart_


I'M SO SORRY. I SHALL LEAVE YOU ALONE FOREVER.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_If you want to... but it would be better if you would make me a sandwich :| NOW_


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _If you want to... but it would be better if you would make me a sandwich :| NOW_


hey... you're the woman here, so u shuld make me a sandwich. but ill be nice cuz i was rude... EVEN THO UR BEING PRETTY RUDE TO ME NOW. ;_; ANYTHING ELSE YOU WANT, MASTER?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I'm the woman? ;O OMGGGGGG since when?_


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

FFFFFFFF----- dijandjbahshudbauhsbd don't make me whip it out. thats all im gonna say ;D cuz once its out its on. YEA I WENT THERE


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Oh, you





















_


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Shall we dance? :boogie


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Shall we dance? :boogie


Yes!!! :boogie :clap:yay :banana:evil :teeth


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Evo:1059896139 said:


> RawrJessiRawr said:
> 
> 
> > Shall we dance? :boogie
> ...


Woot! :banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Woot! :banana


Woo! :evil


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

This thread isn't very secretive. :no


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

I really hate that I have to wait for my posts to be reviewed.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeeeaaaaaaaahh


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

no


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Boooosstttt


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

You got boost power!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Going for 400.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Damn... I got a long way to go.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm going to see what I achieve first. 1000 posts, or some kind of forum infraction.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

mup?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ventura said:


> Tiptoe


:tiptoe


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Corvus Cowl said:


>


I like that image :lol


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

sup


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Fallen 18 is a beautiful princess x)


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

This is secret everybody, shhhhh don't tell....... Come in closer........………......................................……………........………......................................……………........………......................................……………........………......................................……………........………......................................……………........………......................................……………........………......................................…………… 

RAWR!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

RAWR and stuff!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WickedLovely is a beautiful princess.

(not my words... but so?)


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

GameGuy was on PrimeTime in last night's HandJive where FiveKnives where assorted between ThreeWives.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Evo:1059902301 said:


> RAWR and stuff!


Evo!!!! :evil rawr!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

oke


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello! Goodbye!

and another post to my list added!


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

I would like to eat some lobster. mmm


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

l


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Die potato.










D:


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> I'm going to see what I achieve first. 1000 posts, or some kind of forum infraction.


INFRACTION FTW! You. Have. Not. Lived.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

boosted


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

#


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Catch a fire, catch a fire_
_Start a fire, start a fire_
_Light a fire, light a fire_
_Burn a fire, burn a fire_
_!!!!!!_


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Hip


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't see the advantages of increasing you're post count. I personally don't pay attention to it.....But this is the just for fun forum. So have away at it


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

/1


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I haz chocolate browniez!!!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

VIP - Very important post.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

,


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Hep


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

This is like the only thread I post in anymore.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

SPAM!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

helllooooooooo


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Fluffy clouds.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

pink hearts, yellow moons, orange stars, and green clovers.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lllllllllooooooooolllll


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

+1 for my post count ^^


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

+1


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

+2


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

secretly boosting my post count 1 post at a time


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

+1


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Becretly soost


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Secretly boost


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

;


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

boost boost boost +1


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Evo said:


> Secretly boost


Becretly soost!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

StrangetoBehold said:


>


true facts


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Waz up?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_



_


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Resonance said:


> true facts


:idea


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

lalalala


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello, my baby
Hello, my honey
Hello, my ragtime gal

Send me a kiss by wire
Baby, my hearts on fire

If you refuse me
Honey, you'll lose me
Then you'll be left alone

Oh baby, telephone
And tell me I'm your own


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Everybody's doing the Michigan Rag
Everybody likes the Michigan Rag

Every Mame and Jane and Ruth
From Weehauken to Duluth

Slide, ride, glide the Michigan
Stomp, romp, pomp the Michigan
Jump, hump, pump the Michigan Rag

That love-d rag!!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I always read the title of this thread as "secretly boobs your post thread" and spend a few minutes trying to figure out how to secretly boob my post before realizing what it actually says.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

The Cave by Mumford and Sons... so my song. I'm in love with it.


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Loveless:1059915458 said:


> Waz up?


The sky.... Ohhhhh! :banana jp oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Becretly soost.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Zis is vaugh!
What?
Vaugh!!!
Huh?
Vaugh! Vere ze kihlling and ze bombzing!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Got into another interesting thing tonight. Sucks as I'll be on a mini vacation this weekend and won't be able to look more into this thing. Me and my ever-curious mind... :roll


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

+1


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

l


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

x


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

+1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:O


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

brrrrrrraaaaap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Fanny bawbag.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:O


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

+1


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

*cough* *cough* *cough* *cough*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry, coughing fit


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I miss Slim Shady posting here


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Becretly soost


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm sorry, I just hate it when my post number ends in anything other than 0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25 etc.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

x


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Linlinh said:


>


Ohhjhhhh that gif is cute


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I wish boosting my report word count was as easy as boosting post count. Oh, wait, it is... I'm just more motivated to do thiiiiis.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

+1


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

300th post :yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Linlinh said:


>


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:twak


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Observing the madness that goes on within this thread...


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Nyan


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Evo said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Linlinh said:


>


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Whatever comes first, I'm prepared for the worst.
Whatever comes second I'll be there with my weapon


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Doom nominated for the best rolled L's
and they wonder how he dealt with stress so well


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Kittiesss


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I saw this thread and without my brain fully processing the title, I thought it was "post your boobs thread."


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ LOL


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cheaters


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh wait. I posted in it too.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

It's just shocking, I've been here longer then some of those member's and still did not make that list


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Their used to be no post limit and people went wild :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie errr :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't get posting for posts. But if it's anyone's thing then enjoy


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:spam:spam:spam


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> It's just shocking, I've been here longer then some of those member's and still did not make that list


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


>


I guess I should make it a goal, eh?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I guess I should make it a goal, eh?


There in spirit


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Bryan108 said:


> :spam:spam:spam


Spam?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


>


 :boogie


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Spam sandwiches with horseradish are so ****ing good. Actually, any meat with horseradish is good.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spam


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie *


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay *


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

ANCIENT said:


>


If it's a spot-the-difference I give up


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ventura: the spammer. 

Jaykay.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> Jaykay.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Evo said:


>


The fuqq.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> The fuqq.


I thought you meant Jay Kay from Jamiroquai lol. :teeth


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Evo said:


> I thought you meant Jay Kay from Jamiroquai lol. :teeth


Nah man. I meant Just Kidding. (J-K)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> Nah man. I meant Just Kidding. (J-K)


I see.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

^ lol @ that smiley


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

JenN2791 said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Linlinh said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:troll :whip


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

[bump]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-_-


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:roll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:um


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hai.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Secret boosting party :boogie now who wants cake? :hb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

kjh


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Boost me up, Scotty.


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Hit it


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

4,997


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Again.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Shh..


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Dafuq?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay, we get it, you're going to be an extra in a little drag race movie. Calm down.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Wingardium leviosa my post count, *****es!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

secretly is not applicable here


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> secretly is not applicable here


I see my name!  What are the numbers for?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Username...........# of posts in this thread


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Username...........# of posts in this thread


I should post more in this thread lol.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Me Boosta.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Coach Frank!


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:troll


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello fellow earth monkeys!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Boost boost everybody boost boost


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

RAWR and stuff! :evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh yes I did!


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Stole your sled, like a baws.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh hell yeah! I want a sled stealin' pooch!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

I like trains...


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Want some news soon. I really want to see my mom and aunts again this weekend and I know my mom wants to see me too!!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Boost


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

oke


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you mean that anything posted in this thread is not counted in the post limit?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

AHHHHHuhhhtygyghugffghhyfunyvtungv :mum


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:troll


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:spank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

another lil' boost


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Boost!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Blatant boosting


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Boosting :boogie


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> secretly is not applicable here


How do you search for the number of posts per person in the thread?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> How do you search for the number of posts per person in the thread?


Click on the number under replies to the right of the title of a thread.


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Random boost


----------



## TS043 (May 21, 2012)

might as well join the club


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

They call me... glasses, jacket, shirt, man.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Click on the number under replies to the right of the title of a thread.


Thanks


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

"Whoa! You got knocked up pretty good, huh?"


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

/


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> secretly is not applicable here


Ohhh I made thie list


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ventura said:


> Ohhh I made thie list


I'm above you Ventura! :teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

11


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

12


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

13


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

14


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

15


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

16


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

17


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

18


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

19


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

20


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

21


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

22


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

23


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Ventura, do you have the 30 second post rule lol?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

24


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Evo said:


> I'm above you Ventura! :teeth


You aren't anymore!



Evo said:


> Hey Ventura, do you have the 30 second post rule lol?


And errr I don't think I ever did?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh maybe that's just for visitor messages...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

25


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

26


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

27


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

28


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

29


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

30


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm bored.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

:shock


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> I'm bored.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Leary88 said:


>


Neva


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

eva


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

evvaa


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Leary88 said:


> :shock


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

mwahaha


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Evo said:


>


lol why do you have her avatar on that picture?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Leary88 said:


> :shock


:b


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Naughty, naughty spammers...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

...so much moose


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neutrino said:


>


:lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

11


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

12


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

13


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

14


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

15


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

16


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Neutrino said:


>












Moose inception.

Muahahahaha


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

17


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

18


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

19


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

20


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

StrangetoBehold said:


> Moose inception.
> 
> Muahahahaha


:wife


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Ventura said:


> :wife


=p

Didn't mean to ruin it for you.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

StrangetoBehold said:


> =p
> 
> Didn't mean to ruin it for you.


Nah, I can start all over again


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> ...so much moose


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

I always feel like this when trying to get into my old clothes. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

11


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

12


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

13


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

14


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

15


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

alalalalalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

watsup ventura?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Nothin' much, you?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

dunno might go to beach today.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

lalalalalalalala


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ohhh the beach sounds fun!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Don't forget the sunscreen


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

sure is! :banana


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

lol


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

just hope the water isnt freezing like last timeeee


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Buurrr our pools can't open up till anther 5 days :l


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

lalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I ENVY you.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

CURSE you!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

that sucks ;/


----------



## SneakyMelatonin (May 21, 2012)

(post)


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

lol :evil


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Booyakasha!!!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey how u able to post faster than 30 seconds??


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

That no fair must be cuz u a mod


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

i envy YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Rooaaarrrr!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

moooooooooooo


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

MeeOOWWW


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

SQuEEEEEEEEEEEK!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:time


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

okee dokey thats enough for meeee goodbyeee


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Byeeeee :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

11


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

no.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

yeup


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No :no


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Evo said:


>


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

11


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

12


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

13


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

14


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

15


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

16


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

17


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

18


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

19


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

20


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:boogie


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:mum


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Ha Ha... I just mooned you all.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Mooned you again :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:twisted:hug


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:blah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:fall


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:ditto


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rub


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:squeeze


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Et tu brute?










Ha ha jk, up up and away.

*edit:* Rocking out so hard in my room to this right now (for no particular reason):


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

booster shot time!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ugh i'm bored


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rub


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Ventura testing (May 7, 2012)

1


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

11


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

12


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

13


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

14


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

15


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

16


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

17


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

18


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

19


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

20


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

21


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

22


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

23


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

24


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

25


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

26


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

27


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

28


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

29


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

30


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm bored


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Nice new avatar!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

another booster? Okay!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Boost!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heheh Vennny..

sssshhhh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:drunk


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Boost juice or some such thing


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

:heart


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:shock


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:cuddle


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kiss


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kma


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

t


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## TragicDreamz (May 9, 2012)

[Comment Removed]


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

yoooooo


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Hewigi (May 4, 2012)

17....yeahhhh go me.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

:3


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_čium čium čium, lialialiaaaa, aš rašau, jūs nieko nesuprantat, lialialia_


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm writing, you will not understand anything bah


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Oh you >.<_


----------



## TragicDreamz (May 9, 2012)

I like turtles.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Hi.


Casate conmigo


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Update:


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

rawr


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Update:


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:blah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Who's "don't care" Never seen that person post.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Woot woot!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

^_^


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Evo said:


>


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Who's "don't care" Never seen that person post.


Me either. :um


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

11


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

12


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

13


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

14


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

15


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

"Bump...Bump...Bump it up!"


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

16


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

17


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

18


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

19


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

20


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't post here. The 50 post gremlin is out to get me!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Listening to neighbors argue right now and it's 1:09 AM. Wish I knew what they were saying... I think it's marriage troubles.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Graphic content


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am the walrus. 8)


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:wtf


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Hoodlyboppa


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is it wrong that I think my neighbors are plotting to kill me and as my roommate is out of town, sleep in my living room. With a Maglight, stun gun, fog horn and 12 guage within reach. oh and a older phone for calling 911 incase my iPhone is compromised?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Lialialiaaa_:boogie


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Rawwr!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:door


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:troll


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:evil


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello grandpa


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

who let the dogs out? :O


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

a i u e o, ka ki ku ke ko, sa shi su se so, ta chi tsu te to, na ni nu ne no, ha hi fu he ho, ma mi mu me mo, ya yu yo, ra ri ru re ro, wa o nnnnnn


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_ą č ę ė į š ų ū ž aleliujaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa_


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Personally I find it disgusting people actually post within this thread! Posts are a thing to be treasured not abused.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Im serious.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

The next person who boosts up their posts on this thread smells. 

Just making sure no one will post here again.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_lalalalalalalalalalalala_


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is that so....iJoe?


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

One boost, please. I like my posts abused. Thank you.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

+1


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Whatevas.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't mind me just getting to 4k


----------



## likeARTcldsveaWRETCHlkeme (May 23, 2012)

huh


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

likeARTcldsveaWRETCHlkeme said:


> huh


what


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> what


who


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

TorLin said:


> opcorn


Hey TorLin!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:spam


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

*insert unintelligible noise here*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

4


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Steinschweiger


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

200!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

ileaurh ya;bkdjgbnfe;aklfTbo3wi8d;ea3iohyjhelloka;erghkbne;otjao

972


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I like eggs ^_^


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

^O^


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:int


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:get


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I love the world!!!! Wooooo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\(^o^)/ Wooooo


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Evo loves the world too!!! \(^_^)/


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Evo loves the world too!!! \(^_^)/


:yes \(^_^)/


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Evo said:


> :yes \(^_^)/


:high5


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :high5


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I like strawberries.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Luka92 said:


> I like strawberries.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spam


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

11


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

12


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

13


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

14


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

15


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:argue


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hide


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:eyes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:no


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Every time I open this thread now, SOMEONE has filled almost the whole page with repeated posts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

rrr


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Evo said:


>


That face looks sad and constipated at the same time.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Luka92 said:


> That face looks sad and constipated at the same time.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:nw teach me guru!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Is that so....iJoe?


It turns out no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

it really works !


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Oops accidentally linked porn, ill find another....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

i can haz cookie


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

heheheh


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> i can haz cookie


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Booooooost


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I clicked the spoiler..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

jJoe said:


> I clicked the spoiler..










Shame on you!


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Hai guys wahts going on in this thread?:cig:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

лол


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:steam


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Getting carried away, like my 20th post in this thread in a day lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Hello ladies_


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

yo


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Lolwut.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Chocolate!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

If you are reading this, you are an ALPHA!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> If you are reading this, you are an ALPHA!












Thanks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey Toad Licker, go lick some toads.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Updated totals:


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Luka92 said:


> Hey Toad Licker, go lick some toads.


 Leave Toady alone! he'll kick your ***!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Leave Toady alone! he'll kick your ***!


:afr


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't worry Luka. He's cool. Just stickin up for muh buddy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Evo said:


>


Stop it...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Evo said:


>


Ok. It's ok.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

Evo said:


>


they remind me of flubber :b


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Boosting mania


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

And I'll do THIS with my hands! BLAARRHGGHAARRHHGGHARRHGGHAHAHRRRR.
Smashing!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

BOOOSSSTTT for not doing so in over a week!! I need more posts to make up for it!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

SuperSky said:


> And I'll do THIS with my hands! BLAARRHGGHAARRHHGGHARRHGGHAHAHRRRR.
> Smashing!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Evo said:


>


LOL!!! I so remember that!! My sister and I would laugh at that at how stupid and silly that was. XD


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

100


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1111


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

`112222


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

12


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

0


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-11


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-12


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-13


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-14


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-15


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-16


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-17


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-18


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-19


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-20


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_book
king
glass
smile
end
dangerous
soul
life
europe
empathy

_


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

~


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

~~


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

~~~


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

~~~~


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

~~~~~


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

~~~~~~


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

~~~~~~~


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

jjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

j


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

re


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

dte


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

esrd


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

tes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

sgd


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

d


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol :blank


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

f


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

s


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ff


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:boogie


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

;p


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:flush


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

n_e


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

11


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

12


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

i cant believe this thread is still alive


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

I like food.


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Take the word 'animal' and transpose the letters n and m, and you get the word 'aminal.' Now that's comedy.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> 12


Not this again... :no


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

^^(Old cartoon show reference)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Tell em Brube!


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Evo said:


>


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

damn bogans.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Linlinh said:


>


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:tiptoe:banana lmao


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

11


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

12


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

13


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

14


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

15


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

16


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

17


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

18


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

19


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

20


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

21


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

22


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

23


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:3


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I just realized how similar ''Last post wins'' and ''Boost your post'' threads are. Maybe not in actual content, but the point of both threads is to just keep making random posts. Not that it's a bad thing. And I don't even know why I'm writing this. :blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Secretly posting :tiptoe
Its my :hb


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:wife


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:time


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Pump it up pump the jam ... da da da... oh.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Kick out the jams!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I miss going on every day! I will be back soon. In the mean time-

BOOST!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Booyah!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Luka92 said:


> Kick out the jams!


Jam you! you mother jammer!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

You're al liers and chraters


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry buzzed posting mudt dytop


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Neutralino

the *neutralino*[1] is a hypothetical particle predicted by supersymmetry. There are four neutralinos that are fermions and are electrically neutral, the lightest of which is typically stable. They are typically labeled N͂0
1​ (the lightest), N͂0
2​, N͂0
3​ and N͂0
4​ (the heaviest) although sometimes







is also used when







is used to refer to charginos. These four states are mixtures of the bino and the neutral wino (which are the neutral electroweak gauginos), and the neutral higgsinos. As the neutralinos are Majorana fermions, each of them is identical with its antiparticle. Because these particles only interact with the weak vector bosons, they are not directly produced at hadron colliders in copious numbers. They primarily appear as particles in cascade decays of heavier particles (decays that happen in multiple steps) usually originating from colored supersymmetric particles such as squarks or gluinos. In R-parity conserving models, the lightest neutralino is stable and all supersymmetric cascade-decays end up decaying into this particle which leaves the detector unseen and its existence can only be inferred by looking for unbalanced momentum in a detector.
The heavier neutralinos typically decay through a neutral Z boson to a lighter neutralino or through a charged W boson to a light chargino:[2]


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Neutralino
> 
> the *neutralino*[1] is a hypothetical particle predicted by supersymmetry. There are four neutralinos that are fermions and are electrically neutral, the lightest of which is typically stable. They are typically labeled N͂0
> 1​ (the lightest), N͂0
> ...


That's exactly what I say to myself every morning when I wake up.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahh so then you admit you have a crush on Neutrino


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Neutrino :mushy


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

^lol secret crush ?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Le sigh :blank


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Next person to post has social anxiety!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

..


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey get out of my closet orchestrated!!!!:mum


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

I told you not to check! :no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

One


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Two


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Three :teeth


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Four :yes


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Five and done :b


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Six......I changed my mind...now done:boogie


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Nah four more, this is Seven :clap


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Eight :hyper


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Nine:cup


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Ten:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

I like women.
I like women.
I like the concept of a woman.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Mooaar bananas!!! :evil:evil:evil


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

<3


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

AfraidToSpeak said:


> I like women.
> I like women.
> I like the concept of a woman.


Me too :b


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

I prefer men though


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

Poop.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

30! And now I must visit dream land.


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

Evo said:


> uke


xD


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

So...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Evo said:


> :lurk


Hey you, the lurker! What the hell are you doing here!?! :mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Luka92 said:


> Hey you, the lurker! What the hell are you doing here!?! :mum


:wife


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rub


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:um


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


>


Wish my eyeliner looked as cool as that.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

oh look at that, another boost!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Hey....


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

hello peeps:boogie


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Hup two three four!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd like to be
Under the sea
In an octopus' garden
In the shade


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Haha....


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

i LOVE ICE CREAM!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need help


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:help


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hear thunder.  Sexy thunder.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Booost!!!


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:afr


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

:kma


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The bed talked to the falling cup and ate some red clothes.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:tiptoe:hide


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:evil I didn't want to be stuck with 666 posts.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

I lick toads


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:bat:duel


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:lurk:duck


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hiya TL. Or PM ..Popcorn man


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey JC, Popcorn man LMAO!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

fghjkl;'#';lkjhgfdrty78i iftdctyuiopoijhgvcfd fghyuki


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

he probably did, that's how bored I get also sometimes standing at PC, nobody speaking with me


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Every SAS thread is a "Secretly boost your posts" thread in my world. 8)



Raulz0r said:


>


Sunny is the best. Just sayin.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

..and off I go to FINALLY begin The Hunger Games. Been waiting for this moment for months!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Every SAS thread is a "Secretly boost your posts" thread in my world. 8)
> 
> Sunny is the best. Just sayin.


Their cuteness gets me every time :boogie


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

This is one of the cutest smiles I have seen ever


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

*POSTS MULTIPLY!!!*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Raulz0r said:


>


 :fall


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I just bought 3 bags of these for $3.5


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Gimme some of that popcorn you toad licker!!!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:sus ?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:no


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:flush


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

*_*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

^-^


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

laaaaaaaaa


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

*tiptoes*
shhh...this post is secret


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

evo you're tiptoeing too loudly shhhh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay... :tiptoe


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Secretly boost... :tiptoe


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Blah blah blah......


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:flush


----------



## Hewigi (May 4, 2012)

Ponies


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> uke:spank


ew.. that just looks wrong..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:flush


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I ate milk oatmeal today. Yum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Becretly soost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:door


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

hi!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bow tie daddy, don't you blow your top...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:duel


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> ... How do people even notice these things.


Lots of time on their hands


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

666 posts


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

5 am......:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:get


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:help:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

:cig


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

At home, I am the boss.


----------



## TSINJ (May 7, 2012)

*Mature*

This thread is so mature and long lasting. I can hardly believe it!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:shock


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

:eek


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:spank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> lmao


:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

:cig


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

Too many decapitated heads.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Kill them all!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:troll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:spank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

The horror...the horror...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

The pen is blue. The pen is blue! THE GODDAMN PEN IS BLUE


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

^what the hell is that? justin bieber?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

`


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm lookin' for a dime that's top of the line 
Cute face slim waist with a big behind


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

meeps said:


> ^what the hell is that? justin bieber?


you have never heard of Chris Putnam???


----------



## theintrovertedgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

HardRock said:


> you have never heard of Chris Putnam???


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

good night, sleep tight


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Elad said:


>











Disgustabugs...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:time


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

*Sigh...*


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Quack?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

booosted


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Bhikkhu (Jun 23, 2012)

I can play this game too?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cup


----------



## Amphi (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm glad i found this :boogie


----------



## Amphi (Jun 3, 2012)

:cup


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I assume if I answered yes to wanting popularity it would of given me stalin 

http://similarminds.com/leader.html


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Do I want to go to work tomorrow? Nope. Am I excited for my holidays to begin in four days? Yup! Did I just waste a post? Yup!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

yay!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

ALL OF YOU ARE







!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Becretly soost


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:spam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> :cry


:squeeze


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I think my posts could use a slimming if anything.

Is there a thread for that?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

uke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey there lid toker


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Err Load ticker.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I mean TL!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:duck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Secretly boosting...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

JC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Yo.

 lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Hey-oh!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Beep.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Cooooookieeeezzz


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey TL!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I want some pancakes but I suck at making them. I can never turn the perfect round pancake, I always splatter it or something. I'm hungry now so don't want to wait on my sister or someone to make them for me. Darn.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:nw


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:lurk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:spank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:whip


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> uke:whip


lmao


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Shelbstah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ Thanks!! Haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

11


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

12


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

13


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

14


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

15


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

16


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

17


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

19


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

the answer is 42


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Her name is lynx! Know her...Love her...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

^ Wow amazing eyes :eyes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

l


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Amazing and GORGEOUS kitty!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> 8)





Toad Licker said:


> oke





Toad Licker said:


> :blank





Toad Licker said:


> :sus





Toad Licker said:


> :um


This is cheating...


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

narwhal


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nescio said:


> This is cheating...


I've personally seen a moderator post 20 posts in a row in this very thread, if they can do it so can we so knock yourself out! :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Can


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cheat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Too


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

So


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Damn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:help


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

ar


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:blah
:spit


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Bow chicka wow wow.


:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:fall


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

laaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:hug


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rub


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

well that's nice


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

keep boostin' on


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^sweet. :banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:hb:rain:cuddle


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

You all Sss. you guys sss. you people s. damn it


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Had to break your streak TL


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

---------> :cuddle <--------What is going on here?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ lol


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

<:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:O


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

O:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:3


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

3:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

>:O


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

O:<


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

0.0


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

O.O


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

\(^_^)/


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

^_^


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> \(^_^)/


\(^O^)/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> \(^O^)/


\(^O^)/


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:b


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Now that I've posted here, I think I'll get this shirt


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:B


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

B:


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:idea


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:hs


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:high5


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:high5


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

One


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

more


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

post


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:stu


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


Hehe. :teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol:|:blank:cry


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

....


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

see


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

dead


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

people.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:dead


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:cuddle


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:3


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:wel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

:blank   :clap :boogie :cup :banana


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:spam


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

<3


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:evil


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Secretly


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

boosting


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

my


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

post


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

count.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

uke:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:spank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

uke:duck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:whip


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

uke:cig


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:lurk


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:door


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:door:whip


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:bat


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

****


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Bored :rain


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Holy shi* I'm officially a senior :O..........I'm so old x(


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Toady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey JC

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

TOTALS UPDATE:


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

jJoe said:


> Bored :rain


Still bored :rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

jJoe said:


> Bored :rain





> Still bored :rain


Board :rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

jJoe said:


> Bored :rain





> Still bored :rain





> Board :rain


 :rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

No No No No No No No


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

la la la


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:wink


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Eh Evo










;P It appears we have something in common


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Eh Evo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

11


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

12


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

13


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

14


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

16


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

17


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

18


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

19


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

20


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

21


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

22


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

23


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

24


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

25


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

26


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

27


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

29


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

30


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

31


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

32


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

33


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

34


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

35


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

36


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

37


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

38


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think i'll get 1000...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

11


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

12


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

13


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

im done for now.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

or not...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hrmm.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:duck


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe:mushy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Ventura said:


> im done for now.


Do mods have a post limit? I see you counting all the time and im wondering


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

jJoe said:


> Do mods have a post limit? I see you counting all the time and im wondering


I don't know, I don't think I go past 50 posts a day, though.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

>=D


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Ventura said:


> I don't know, I don't think I go past 50 posts a day, though.


Oh well thanks anyway


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

\m/


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:squeeze:huggroup


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:cuddle Aww your not feeling the love


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

11


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

12


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

13


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

14


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

15


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

16


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

17


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

18


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

19


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

20


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ventura said:


> 20


Where did you learn to count to 20, absolutely amazing. :teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Rae


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:shock


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cup


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wels


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spit


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:stu


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

sup?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Boost.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Booster chair. lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


What the ****? :lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I take it you've never been there. I have. Several times.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I take it you've never been there. I have. Several times.


No, I haven't. :um My room is close enough to one, though.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rawr! >=D


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

thread


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

is


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

awesome.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:|


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:wink


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

hmmm


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

:O


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:wink


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

is


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

delicious


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:wink


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

uke:spank


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Boosting my post count.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Booya.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

8)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:stu:wtf:duck:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:tiptoe:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoeuke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:whip


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:spank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hello.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> Hello.


Hello.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> Hello.


How are you doin' today, Ventura?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> How are you doin' today, Ventura?


I'm doing well. How are you?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> I'm doing well. How are you?


I'm talking to myself........


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

time for a booster shot!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:nw


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

MASSIVE LOL SPAM11111 

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO

From me, to you.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

LOL


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

hah lol


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

boost


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

This thread is pretty small


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

im sorry but this is stupid.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

MAD


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

POST


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

IN


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

C
r
e
a
s
e


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I want 44 :C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Spam is maps backwards.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:spam Guyyyyys


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

:cup


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Boost me up Scotty


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

here I am!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Howdy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Herro.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm on top of the world.


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Cool


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

story


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

bro


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Cool


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

story


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

bro.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Youre not a bro!!!!!! Youre a Seestah!!!


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

:banana:evil


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, well I guess I should have said, "Cool story seestah."


Cool story Shelbstah da seestah, not braddah!


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

^ this convo... lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Boost to Infiniti


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

B


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

o


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

o


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

s


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

t


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Le superboost!!!

*takes rocket*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Boost


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wait a minute this si too deep too deeps, I change the dial tryna catch a break and then i hear baby face, I only think of you, cuz when were apart, Im tryna keep it together, but Im fallin apart, Im feeling all out of my element, throwing things crying tryna figure out where the hell iw ent wrong with this, somethign something, got this feeling inside, i need you need you back in my life, baby:

WHEN YOU LEFT I LOST A PART OF ME, ITS STILL TOO HARD TO BELIEVE
COME BACK BABY PLEASE CUZ WE BELONG TOGETHERRRRR.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Cheese ^0.0^


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Chocolate cake :d


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Oreo's :drool:


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Project X


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Dafuq


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Boosty boost


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

^.^


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


I made it to the Top 25. I can sleep peacefully tonight.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

ar


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Paranoid android.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Nani yatten da yo?!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

~~~~0.0~~~~


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

mf doom said:


>


lol ikr?!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Leave my droid alone. Play with your own droid.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

=D


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\(>_<)/


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\(^.^)/


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I wish I had more than 50 posts a day cuz I'd join in on the fun!

<(T.T)>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

MF Doom said:


>


Indeed they do. I've seen that stuff on my Facebook wall before.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah, ok!


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

more


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

MORE


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Mooooooooaarrr11111


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

*Sábado na balada
A galera começou a dançar
E passou a menina mais linda
Tomei coragem e comecei a falar*

 stuck in my head..


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I walk into the room, driiipping in gold, dripping, dripping, dripping, in gooold -woble woble woble woble~

Ladies and gentle man, I present to you, Dubstep


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^Lol

It's like gold dust, coming running through your spea-ea-kers, You see me mashing up ya airwaves, I know you can't get enough of my sound.. Beep, beep, wobwobwobwob...
Gold dust-Dj fresh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:sly:


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Ninja's


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Moasim said:


> I walk into the room, driiipping in gold, dripping, dripping, dripping, in gooold -woble woble woble woble~
> 
> Ladies and gentle man, I present to you, Dubstep


Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you, dubstep:


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

I've seen everything now...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:sly: :tiptoe:


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:3


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

=P


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

=D


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

mmmmmm


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

"AHAHAHAHAH HAHAHAHAH AHAHAA!"


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^awww


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

MF Doom said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you, dubstep:


Here's Dubstep!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:yes


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

Double click here >>> Invisible <<<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wet slushy diarrea that dribbles down your *** cheeks and splashes all over the toilet.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ukeukeuke


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:yay:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I feel like a post ***** today.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:cig


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Reported for spamming.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Brad5 said:


> Reported for spamming.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:evil:banana


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:heart


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:drunk


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

punksparkyrock said:


> :drunk


Nice, Ill be doing some of that after work in an hour! I am usually the one on the left! Randle can deinitely handle !!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:get


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

yo gabba gabba


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:3


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I slept with Katy Perry last night !


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

='3


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Α ε;τ Ω


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

l


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> aeiou


and sometimes Y!!!!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Que?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Am I left out on something? *paranoid stare*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:sly: i see what you did there... You were the one who ate my cake.. And stole my ring.. My preciouuussssss...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um:um:um


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

oke:whip


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

my ring..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Ponies, golden rays and chocolate


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lions, tigers, and bears. OH MY!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh god


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Nyarrghaahaarrhrrrh


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

SuperSky said:


> Nyarrghaahaarrhrrrh


I think you might feel more comfortable in this thread.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/blabawabawooslabaplaba-193950/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

This kimchee fried rice I be eating has like 5 trillion chicken bones in it! Wtf, did they just take a large chicken and trhow it in whole in the blender?!?!?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Quest for 1000 continues...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Hey.


XD Hi! Seems you're joining the meeting as well. 
We have something important to discuss....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi guys!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

CumulusCongestus said:


> I think you might feel more comfortable in this thread.
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/blabawabawooslabaplaba-193950/


Oooh, thankys :teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Poop.


:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

yummy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> uke


That's exactly the kind of reaction I wanted to see, my friend.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

My room=my world


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:what: :no:


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Amphi (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

:group:stu:wife:steam:squeezet:duck:twak:spank:duel


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

:wink:spam:rofloke:argue:x:wtf:lurk:get:banana

Just wanted to post some smilies I never get to use...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:banana:


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

How the heck are there so many emotes. jeebus Chreesto!


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :heart 
:squeeze 
:evil


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Hurr durr hurrhurr :what:


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Hey girl, how you durrin?


I'm durrin fhine. Youz? :3


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:'3


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone else a member of the Al Bundy appreciation society ?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:dead


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yay


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

:eyes :high5


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Burp


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

?!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana:lurk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

:cig


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:shock


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> *slaps that cig out of your hand*


It's not a...... I mean yeeehhhh a cig.........lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

wubba wubba wubba


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I've read threads were people have complained about the 50 posts per day limit. I have never come close to it. But tonight, I am making it my mission and I'm determined to succeed. Wish me luck, guys.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I've read threads were people have complained about the 50 posts per day limit. I have never come close to it. But tonight, I am making it my mission and I'm determined to succeed. Wish me luck, guys.


This is a losing battle. How do so many of you regularly unintentionally hit the post limit. This is hard!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> This is a losing battle. How do so many of you regularly unintentionally hit the post limit. This is hard!


I think we're both off to a good start today. I really want that cake!


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I think we're both off to a good start today. I really want that cake!


We cannot fail!!! I have you in my thoughts for motivation. I don't want to let you down.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

twenty one beers last night, struggling at work. I am dumb.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> ( . ) ( . )


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:high5


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hs


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I've read threads were people have complained about the 50 posts per day limit. I have never come close to it. But tonight, I am making it my mission and I'm determined to succeed. Wish me luck, guys.


Success! However, I have yet to be invited into the super secret Maximum Posts Per Day club. I'm waiting...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Status: Okay.*
Join Date: Jan 2012
Location: New Zealand*
Gender: Male*
Age: 17*
Posts :7387*
* = Subject to change


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hs


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana:banana:banana


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

symbiosis


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

laaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:hs


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:high5


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Make it stoooooooooooooooooooooooop!!!!!!!!! Before I die from laughter. :teeth


Maybe this will help?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe adull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All wrk and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes je a dull boy.ll work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dll boy. All workand no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. Al work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy.All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Je a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dul boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All wor and no play makes joe a dull boy.All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes joe a dull boy. All work and no play makesJoe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy.All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy. All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy.All work and no play makes Joe a dull boy.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> :tiptoe


How do you like it?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Um...it's very nice. :um


Thank you. :bat


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Quack, quack.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:banghead:


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Stats:


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Lol ^ I'm on the list!!!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

lol @ the list. I would almost be on it.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

1


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

2


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

picture went down :cry


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

banana


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

apple


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

orange


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

pear


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

._.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

The person below me is...?


----------



## Headquater (Jul 30, 2012)

Fireworks outside the window


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

idontgiveadamn said:


> YAY finally I have an edit button :d


When you reach 100,000 posts you get the right to edit other people's posts.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

CumulusCongestus said:


> When you reach 100,000 posts you get the right to edit other people's posts.


My goal...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^ for the people who think I want to become an alcoholic... This is a meme...


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> My goal...





Strwbrry said:


> ^ for the people who think I want to become an alcoholic... This is a meme...


Ok, I thought it meant that if you reached 100,000 posts you'd get to share a drink with that guy.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

CumulusCongestus said:


> Ok, I thought it meant that if you reached 100,000 posts you'd get to share a drink with that guy.


I'd take the drink.

:um

:teeth


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Guess what?


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

I really need to get some sleep :um :afr

*sigh*...Nighty night SAS.


----------



## Headquater (Jul 30, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Headquater said:


> Good morning


Good morrrrrrrrnnnnniiiiiiiiiinnnnnnggggg!

*can't you feel a brand new dayyy?*


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

*Dancing the magic dance*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

*waving arms like it's 1999*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

It's 4:57 a.m.

Why am I still awake?????


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe we're just passing through


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No offense, but lol.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe:door


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cig


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :high5


:hs


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Shhhhhh. Don't tell anyone about our secret stash.


Okay.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

^ domo with a turbo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> ^ domo with a turbo


:b


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Evo said:


> :b


I <3 Domo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:3


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Just a quick snack before catching the train.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

mmmmmmhhhmmm


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Foooooooooooooood!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Why? No food?


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

=}


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Why? No food?


Food good


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Octal said:


> Food good


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

a


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

c


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Kinda sad that I'm looking forward to 1000 posts.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Everybody was kung fu fighting


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Those kids were fast as lightning!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:sly:


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:um


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:drunk


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:door


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:cup


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:troll


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Turtles.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Turtle neckbeards.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Siiiiiiiii.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

you bet I did


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

*Goodmorning!*


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

_o_o_o_o_o_o_o_o_o


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

o.o


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Evo said:


> Jjoe is cool


Thanks


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:sly:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^ little usher is the cutest


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Thanks


-_-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

```
/\/\/\/\/\
|         |
|  O   O  |
|    U    |
|   ___   |
 \__uu___/
```


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:con


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Posting smileys aren't real posts imo


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

This is a post.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:tiptoe >\


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

free hugs to all posters here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

^SO I herd u like to lick toads so I put a toad in your toad so u can lick toads while you lick toads.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Double duty


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^ LOL!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

:fall


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:fall:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

yeeessssss


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

And this happened today...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:banghead:


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

strwbrry, I like the Galileo avatar. If you see this post, would you please let me know where you found it?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ello Shelbster.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

<. . . . . . . . . . {} . . . . .


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tell me fo how dat steh yo dolla. braddah?!?!?!?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

oohhhh


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

readingfan said:


> strwbrry, I like the Galileo avatar. If you see this post, would you please let me know where you found it?


Hey! Thank you!

I found it on the science page of memebase, which I browse daily for lolz.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lllaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:-*


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


this is cool!!


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

idontgiveadamn said:


> Free posters to all hugs here


good to know! haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks strwbrry, that is an interesting site.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Boosting Scale

|*----------------l------*|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

><


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\/


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

[[fuuuofficial]]


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:cry


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

i found the holy grail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> i found the holy grail












Me too. After all these years...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Best invention. Ever.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

:lurk :door :hide


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

,


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


> Me too. After all these years...












This is the real holy grail, I saw it on a documentary a few weeks ago. It's a reconstruction of events and its in the mans hand.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Dancing bananas.....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:hug


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

no the crippled mouse got shot in 39 drive bys 34 times respectivly


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Antidisestablishmentarianism.


*Defenestration*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

idontgiveadamn said:


> Where the bloody hell do you get all those images from? ;d


Lol, browse Reddit, 4Chan, 9gag, Cheezburger... Or Google...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## jumakitty (Aug 10, 2012)

: | Oh cod.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

okkkkkkkk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello everyone!
opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

readingfan said:


> Hello everyone!
> opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


hahaha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:nw


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Orchestrated said:


>


Vampire Weekend??? A-Punk???

^-^


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I want to go back to the past then back to the future.


Blow it right up, then go back to my computer.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:high5


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hs


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Whip it real good.


:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:'D


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

=D


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

=3


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


I have one of those they are pure evil and refuse to be solved.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I have one of those they are pure evil and refuse to be solved.


But really Rubix cubes are chick magnets. One guy solved one in class and all the girls were like, woowwwww! Including me XD


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Look at that sexy apple getting it down.


Ooh yeah! :teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Evo said:


> :banana


,,l,,(>_<),,l,,


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

too hot for it to be nighttime...:wife


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

HardRock said:


> ,,l,,(>_<),,l,,


:'(


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Evo said:


> :'(


no :3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:3


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

,


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

;


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

"


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

#


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

%


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

<


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

>


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

^


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

~


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

@


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

*


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

}


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

{


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:wink


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

:boogie :duel :boogie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Feeling happy, that's good


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Guess I should go to bed now


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


>


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


>


lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Le sigh.
...
..
.
Le purr.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Almost a 1000 posts.....

Hurray!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


> Almost a 1000 posts.....
> 
> Hurray!


Almost is no longer


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

,.,.,.,..,,.,.,...,.,.,.,.,..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello Shelbster.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good morning Evo.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

:high5 :boogie


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooog sh sghjjghdfxegfsfhkvxnnjjmmhfZm ch ch jvb oooooh hg


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ I agree.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

dkjfaks nfciernt53ht8jnfrnvfdngjkfdngjk fraternity


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Evo said:


>


copycat -_-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

,.,


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

*puts on shades*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Deal with it.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Give me those zeroes.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the post boost =D


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeup.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Sardines (Aug 16, 2012)

That cat and that kitten. IT"S TOO CUTE I TELL YA


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

^ Are the pies free?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:blah


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:agree


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cold weather would be nice already.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

*This is a blank message*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\(>_<)/


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

8==


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twisted


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

TRANCEMASTER!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

^ :clap


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I threw your head in the well
Police will ask, I'll never tell
I looked at your corpse as it fell
And now they're in my way.

Traded my freedom for a wish
Your blood and heart for a kiss
Wasn't counting on this
And now they're in my way

Your stare was holdin'
Knife cut, guts were showin'
Dark night, wind was blowin'
Where you think you're going baby?

Hey, I just met you
And this is crazy
But here's some chloroform
Would you like to die now, maybe?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

./


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

,.,/.,


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

././././,...././ those cats are so cute lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Okai enough lolcat for today...

... maybe.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I've not left my room for more than an hour today I will go crazy soon enough.



I am so bored


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Greg, your such a good guy.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Gay.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


>


lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Satisfied.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:3


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Virtue (Jul 24, 2012)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I wish I had more money... down to $30


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

niighhhttttt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> :sus


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Im so bored


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Im so bored


Me too.... Got to sleep now. Can't get bored when I sleep lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


> Me too.... Got to sleep now. Can't get bored when I sleep lol


Lol, if I go to bed in a bad or bored mood I end up staying awake all night :cry. I hope you have sweet dreams


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Lol, if I go to bed in a bad or bored mood I end up staying awake all night :cry. I hope you have sweet dreams


Thanks ^-^
Fortunately, I can sleep no matter what lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> I is a cat. Meow.












Add an s to he lol


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

You lie about de pies!!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:cry I swear, I don't.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

D:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

D:


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

i expect this and nothing less


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :cry I swear, I don't.


Haha i know you dont silly willy :boogie :banana


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Haha i know you dont silly willy :boogie :banana


 *gives you a special pie*


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

YAY I WUV PIE HOW DID YOU KNOW??!! :squeeze


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> YAY I WUV PIE HOW DID YOU KNOW??!! :squeeze


Hehe. You posted that yummy looking pie so I thought ya liked pie. Enjoy my friend. Enjoy.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fresh out da oven.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

*nomnomnom* i love virtual pie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Did someone say pi???


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:yes


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Boosting like a cool kid :banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

booooossssttttt. Night!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


>


:haha


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

boosting.................postsssssssssssss


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Me boosta. :nw


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

=>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

>.>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

<.<


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I be rockin' dem shades.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cool story bro.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Posting my boost.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Can I get a booster shot up in hurr?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

No you can't, GTFO.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello :boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

aahhh looking at too many funny memes tonight!! :teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

=^.^=


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\(^.^)/


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Evo said:


> \(^.^)/


More like:

/(- . -)\


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Evo said:


> \(^.^)/


<)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Me boosta.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Me boosta.


Me poohsta


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Me poohsta


:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Me poohsta.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

8)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ello Shelbster.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ello Evo.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why am I cold? :um


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Why am I cold? :um


Because the world is a dark, and hollow place.

Haha just kidding


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I'm going to get to 500 posts on this thread i knowwww it


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Teehee!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ahhh, I love funny pics!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

You guys smell that? :?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


>


Go Derpy!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

See... I'm doing it right now...


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

i'm so bored, all there is to do is eat ;c


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

:rub:rub:rub:rub:rub:rub:rub


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Because the world is a dark, and hollow place.
> 
> Haha just kidding


Haha, well that technically is true. :b


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


>


That reminds me. I woke up this morning at 6:45 a.m. thinking I had to GET up at 7:00 a.m. but I had to leave at 7:00 a.m.  I better not make that mistake again.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Me bananasta. :banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love how when my computer is going slow and the banana just dances in slow motion. :haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, I'll stop with that now.  lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

=>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

=3


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue poo.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:mum This smiley and :banana that smiley never cease to crack me up.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:banana:banana:banana:banana:hide:evil:evil:evil:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

i need a drinking buddy.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

what to think...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

post boosting, a major problem in every forum... it's... really... tempting

+1


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

;l;


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:mum:mum:mum


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

You all already seen the SAS matchmaker thread?????

LOL


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:clap:mum:idea:idea:idea:mum:clap


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

llaaaaaaaa (I do that a lot huh?)


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> llaaaaaaaa (I do that a lot huh?)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. -___________-


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. -___________-


**** you.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> **** you.


You damn weirdo.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:lol


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

~~


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:blank


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:yay


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:high5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> **** you.


Don't worry Shelbster I'll protect you from Shelbster!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:duck


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

hi


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:shock


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ћ


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

This is my 1000th post. I feel like I just hit some important SAS milestone. Congratulations to me! :yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay:clap:boogie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

=D


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

~~~


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

~_~


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

~__~


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

>_>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

^~^


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

=^_^=


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

^v^


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

(>._.)>


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

(^_^)-------------------<e_o)


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

～゜・_・゜～


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

(=_=)


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

(^_^)/ happy rice making!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

=(^_^)= Nyan Nyan nyan


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

nice, it's a little colder tonight, hope it means cold days are finally on the horizon!!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Shheeeiiit :cry


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

,....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

=(^_^)=


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> =(^_^)=


I am pie to receive my waiting.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

evo said:


> shheeeiiit :cry


don't look at me when i'm talking to you!!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> I am pie to receive my waiting.


I'm going to take that as you want some pie.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> don't look at me when i'm talking to you!!!


Can I have a key?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm going to take that as you want some pie.


Yeah I need some right now!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Yeah I need some right now!


What kind would you like? :banana


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> What kind would you like? :banana


I never knew I got to choose :afr. I've never had so much power......

Apple pie (Googling pie brings so much desire :troll)........ but I need an new kind of pie everyday!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> I never knew I got to choose :afr. I've never had so much power......
> 
> Apple pie (Googling pie brings so much desire :troll)........ but I need an new kind of pie everyday!


Here's your apple pie.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Here's your apple pie.


Thank you.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Thank you.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


>


Now let me have one of those cats.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

where's da funnyz


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Now let me have one of those cats.


 Why?

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:um:um:um:um:um:um:um:um:um:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:shock


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:fall


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:sus:sus:sus:sus:um:sus:sus:sus:sus


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

*Waves magic wand*

Bippity boppity boo!

The velocicorn gives me magical boosting powers.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Can I have a key?


yusss


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

must boost every day!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

little penguin! Aww


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/?/


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


Haha.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

TURBO POST BOOST ACTIVATED!

...or, you know, whatever.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> TURBO POST BOOST ACTIVATED!
> 
> ...or, you know, whatever.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Mine is super charged so how you like those apples?
Runs right off the fan belt!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Me poohsta. :yes


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Me poohsta. :yes


*squinty eyes*
I

don't

get this.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> *squinty eyes*
> I
> 
> don't
> ...


Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Me poohsta. :yes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Bahahhhaha! Lost it!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gloop glop gleep.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

*drools at the picture*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Me droolstah. :haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:haha


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Ging gang gooly gooly whatsit 
ging gang goong 
ging gang goong


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Galag galoosh ging gaggety google gloop.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello. Goodbye!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

HardRock said:


>


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

,,,,,


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:b


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:drunk


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

punksparkyrock said:


> :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/.,


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:nw


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.//////////


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:yay:yay:yay


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


>


lol!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

hello hello hello


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi hi hi!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sup?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello Luka. =)


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:banana


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Me booooooooohsta! :nw:nw:nw


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

;D


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:-D


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:troll


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:heart:heart:heart


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:cuddle


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:hide:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


>


Hey brah. That's a nice hat you got brah.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nyuk-nyuk-nyuk!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:cig


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:duel


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:drunk


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:high5


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:cig


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:spank


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:hs


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:high5


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:hug


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Me pukestah.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

,./.,


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.///////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blah:blah:blah:blah:blah:blah:blah:blah:blah:blah


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosting my post.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Hey brah. That's a nice hat you got brah.












How ya doin btw, shelby??


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> How ya doin btw, shelby??




I'm doing good. Thanks for asking.  How are you?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:haha:haha:haha


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm doing good. Thanks for asking.  How are you?


I'm quite ok! 
Chilling on SAS, before homework...

______


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Chocolate rain...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I hate having too many videos I want to watch at a time.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

_ All attempts have failed
All my heads are tails. _


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

1324erqedqefd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:mum:boogie:boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

./


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/.78topvyh;'bjk;nld


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I'm so bored :cry


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> I'm so bored :cry


:squeeze


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> :squeeze


:banana ok I'm going to sleep now


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Lalala.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blah


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:spit


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:squeeze


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:group


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


:haha


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

:duel


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I like to dance dance dance 



.... all alone.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cartman rules!!!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

,...,,.,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Celtics777 said:


>


uke


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Celtics777 said:


>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


:clap


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

y


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> y


Why? Oh why?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Why? Oh why?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


 Heheh!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blah


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:spank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

gtldtdryrhttggrdghf


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Why? Oh why?


y o y indeed.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

jJoe said:


> y o y indeed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

i can't believe this thread have existed since 208.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


>


yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

jJoe said:


> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Ok im done with that, no lies!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:fall:fall:fall:fall:fall


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

My cats are twins with shelbsters avatar, or unrelated and just look the same, or they are a mirror and your really them, or something else.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:mum


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> My cats are twins with shelbsters avatar, or unrelated and just look the same, or they are a mirror and your really them, or something else.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

(Spam time)


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


>


:clap


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> :clap


I knew eventually someone would quote me :boogie

.........I'm not desperate :no


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Done now I broke into page 378.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

What is a week-end?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Old Macdonald had a farm. EIEIO.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oooooooooh yeah.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


>


:con


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ awww horrible, lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

New rule: Can only post when there is a 1 at the end of the time.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :con


Panguins. :teeth


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Monotony said:


>


 I want some!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:int


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:get


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blah:blah:blah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:duck:duck:duck


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no:no:no:no:no:no:no:no:no:no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Eat my shorts.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CumulusCongestus said:


>


:int


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

╭━━━━━━━━━╮╭┓┈┈┏╮
┃┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┃┃╰╮╭╯┃
┃┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┃╰━┓┏━╯
┃┈┈┈┈┈-●┈┈┈╰━━╯┃
┣━━━━━━╯┈┈┈┈┈┈┃
╰━━━━━━━━━━━━━╯﻿


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:|


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

what to say...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:twak:twak:twak:twak:twak


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:agree


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

<:


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

rrrrooooooooooorrrr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Roooooooooaaaaaaaaaar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Luka92 said:


> rrrrooooooooooorrrr





shelbster18 said:


> Roooooooooaaaaaaaaaar.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

^^ lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


:haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

meh


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bladibladibla.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:dead:dead:dead


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Sheeeeeiit


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:flush


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love memes and rage comics. Hahahaha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

-_-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

>_<


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Transcending said:


>


:duck


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Transcending said:


>


Lol, also at that smiley ^


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I just have to say that I have nothing to say.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

God damn it I wish I had something to do.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Just wanna say how much I love you guys. Nick, Phoebe, Folz, Lolita, Tiano Britney, Tisha, Judi, Elba, Kent, Otis, Florine, Tori, Jackie, Evan, Seth, Rene, Brigitte and many more. Met you guys on this site and it's been pleasure knowing you.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:cig


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Smoking is bad for your health Shelbster. :cig


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Smoking is bad for your health Shelbster. :cig


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> Smoking is bad for your health Shelbster. :cig


Well, ya don't have to worry about that because I don't smoke. :kma


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Lion cavlary


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

8)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lions rule.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

should be a good weekend


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Do you smoke pot?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:yay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

8)


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

8D


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:yes:no:yes:no:yes:no:yes:no:yes:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:3


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:high5


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chocolate rain.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:hug


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> Chocolate rain.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Some stay dry and others feel the pain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chocolate Rain


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

A baby born will die before the sin


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chocolate Rain


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

The school books say it can't be here again


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chocolate Rain


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

The prisons make you wonder where it went


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chocolate Rain
Build a tent and say the world as dry
Chocolate Rain
Zoom the camera out and see the light


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Chocolate Rain
Forecast to be falling yesterday
Chocolate Rain
Only in the past is what they say


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chocolate Rain
Raised your neighborhood insurance rates
Chocolate Rain
Makes us happy 'livin in a gay


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Chocolate Rain
Made me cross the street the other day
Chocolate Rain
Made you turn your head the other way


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chocolate Rain
History quickly crashing through your veins
Chocolate Rain
Using you to fall back down again


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Chocolate Rain
Seldom mentioned on the radio
Chocolate Rain
It's the fear your leaders car control


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chocolate Rain
Worse than swearing, worse than calling names
Chocolate Rain
Say it publicly, and you're insane


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Chocolate Rain
No one wants to hear about it now
Chocolate Rain
Wish real hard it goes away somehow


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chocolate Rain
Makes the best of friends begin to fight
Chocolate Rain
But did they know each other in the light?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Chocolate Rain
Every February washed away
Chocolate Rain
Stays behind as colors celebrate


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chocolate Rain
The same crime has a higher price to pay
Chocolate Rain
The judge and jury swear it's not in the face


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Chocolate Rain
Dirty secrets of economy
Chocolate Rain
Turns that body into GDP


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chocolate Rain
The bell curve blames the baby's DNA
Chocolate Rain
But test scores are how much the parents made


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Chocolate Rain
Flippin' cousin France the other night
Chocolate Rain
Cleans the sewers out beneath Mumbai


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chocolate Rain
'Cross the world and back it's all the same
Chocolate Rain
Angels cry and shake their heads in shame


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Chocolate Rain
Lifts the ark of paradise in sin
Chocolate Rain
Which part do you think you're 'livin in?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chocolate Rain
More than marchin' more than past and law
Chocolate Rain
Remake how we got to where we are


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Chocolate rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chocolate rain


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hoping for a good week next week.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^lol thank goodness I hate pepperoni!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

,


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Hoping for a good week next week.


I hope you have one then


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:um


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.,,.,..,.,


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

,.,..,.,.,,,,.,.,.,.,.,.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.,.,.,.......,.,.,.,,,,,,,,.,.,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Wrong place for this crap


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Love my name
Love left dry
Frost or flame
Skeleton me
Fall asleep
Spin the sky
Skeleton me
Wait, don't cry
Love, don't go
Love, don't cry
Skeleton me
Skeleton me

Soon comes rain
Dry your eyes
Frost or flame
Skeleton me
Fall asleep
Spin the sky
Skeleton me
Love, don't cry
Love, don't cry
Love, don't cry
Skeleton me
Skeleton me
Skeleton


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

*YIPEEE! 100th POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I wanna thank my mum and my pa...if it weren't for your fooling around 20 years ago, I wouldn't be here on this site complaining about how the world is such a terrible place...

I wanna thank God, for making me ugly...

I wanna thank everyone else for being such stuck up, douchebags that have made me lose faith in humanity...

...and if I've forgotten anyone, just know that I hate you too.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

worldcitizen said:


> *YIPEEE! 100th POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Congrats!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

_[Slug - Verse 1]_
Ain't no colour paint gonna cover the stains
The pictures on the wall will all remain
And even though he's home now, sound and safe
Surrounded by the faces that he place his faith
The images visit from the past he witnessed
Can't stay away from the memories
Sticks with each detail, embedded in stone
Like he chisels those convictions into his bones
The progress stops and pauses, spits and sputters
Like the basement faucet
And it's obvious he's lost in his regrets
You can smell it on his breath

_[Slug - Verse 2]_
Ain't no colour paint gonna cover the stains 
But now the alcohol is gonna mother the pain 
Tuck it away, no complaints
Just laying on his back, on hisbackyard under the rain 
Take tomorrow but doesn't no how though
For every swallow there's another to follow 
He weaves his way throughout the story 
Looking for a new missing piece or a door key 
Spirits used to be for celebration 
But now they just take him away from the hell that's waiting 
Re-up until it's three sheets up 
And pick a place for the skeletons to meet up

_[Slug - Verse 3]_
Ain't no colour paint gonna cover the stains 
But if the oxygen escapes it'll smother the flames 
No introduction doesn't speak his own name 
Gonna beat them demons at they own game 
The sunset rides to the end slow 
Same song echoing outside of the window 
You can't grow if the skin don't fit you 
Sometimes you gotta get low just to get through 
No inspiration left to do your best when
Nobody hates you more than you're reflection 
Suffer the shame until it stuffs the drain 
He's got two hands and a bucket of paint
Come on


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood???


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

How much wood could Chuck Norris chuck if Chuck Norris could chuck wood? :duck


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> How much wood could Chuck Norris chuck if Chuck Norris could chuck wood? :duck


:no The wood chucks itself when Chuck Norris is around.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> :no The wood chucks itself when Chuck Norris is around.


:teeth


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> :teeth


I forgot to ask too, whats it like living in a cave ?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> I forgot to ask too, whats it like living in a cave ?


Um....well, it sure is dark. :um It's also very peaceful and cozy.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Um....well, it sure is dark. :um It's also very peaceful and cozy.


Thank you  I might look for local caves in my neighbourhood then  do your pet cats like the cave?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Thank you  I might look for local caves in my neighbourhood then  do your pet cats like the cave?


Oh, yes they do. They go running all over the cave.  I try not to let them get too far because of the cave monster that lurks in there.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh, yes they do. They go running all over the cave.  I try not to let them get too far because of the cave monster that lurks in there.


That sounds like a lot of fun! But monsters are scary :afr


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Look I found out what shelbsters cats are doing!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Look I found out what shelbsters cats are doing!


Oh noes!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:spit


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^OMG kitty and Fennec fox!!! <3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

*pushes button*


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> *pushes button*


If anything happens I'll take care of your cats


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> If anything happens I'll take care of your cats


:dead


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> *pushes button*


I'd push the button too. Life is like a button, sometimes you need to push it


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> I'd push the button too. Life is like a button, sometimes you need to push it


:clap



Lil Sebastian said:


>


:haha


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.,


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana I'm a banana and I dance dance dance and I dance dance dance.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:duel


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

So I was walking downtown minding my business, when out of nowhere I saw this dude who was the shizz-nizz...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!!!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ LOL Great, now that made me thirsty for water.


----------



## aki58 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## aki58 (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't get it


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:get


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sheeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Shhhhheeeeiiiiiit.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

mmmm homemade cookies tomorrow


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> Shhhhheeeeiiiiiit.


Shhhhhheeeeeiiiiiiit.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Shhhhhheeeeeiiiiiiit.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hs


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


Burn!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Flipout


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wallaballabingbong.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sup brah?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ello


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tehehe. :3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:-3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


One of my fav cat memes!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:cig


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


That's a big burger.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

=^_^=


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

\(^_^)/


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I broke the face chain :evil


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

\(-___-)/


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/./


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> \(-___-)/


Why u no make pies this big?!?!?!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Why u no make pies this big?!?!?!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

4Q


....I kinda want that pie now


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I'm going to bed, someone check for monsters please


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> I'm going to bed, someone check for monsters please


I don't see any monsters. You're all good.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I found this thing under your bed. There's also a giant talking spider in the closet.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I found this thing under your bed. There's also a giant talking spider in the closet.


:twak

Don't scare him like that. :no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


Awwww. What a beautiful story. :cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Every day I'm shufflin'. :banana


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Go the Shelbster, shuffle on. :clap


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> Go the Shelbster, shuffle on. :clap


:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :banana:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:mum:mum:mum:hide:mum:mum:mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


So true, so sad..


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Who's jealous of my Super Saiyan swagger?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*lmao*



Monotony said:


>


lmao


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:idea


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I never knew what a klpojah was till today golmnmkkdkd kdkdk blablabla





blablalbbbbbbbbbblaaaaballbalblablablala:blah:blah:blah:blah


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I never had jerkey before,who knew!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


:clap


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

=^_^=


----------



## deadender (Jul 18, 2012)

Keep rockin'

And Happy Birthday to me..

I hate getting old.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

deadender said:


> Keep rockin'
> 
> And Happy Birthday to me..
> 
> I hate getting old.


Happy BDay!!! :3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cannot wait for the weekend- starting tomorrow!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


LMAO!


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Aren't those all web browsers though?

Edit: Oh they replaced Facebook with Internet Explorer, lol.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I can't speak in real life too well, thats my secret.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:clap:clap:clap:hide:clap:clap:clap


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:haha:haha:haha


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

8)


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I like Biltong


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


lmao! :spit


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Schools really need to install Firefox or chrome.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Schools really need to install Firefox or chrome.


Exactly!! God, I hate IE..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

A


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

B


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

C


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

D


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

E


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

F


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

G


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

H


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

J


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

K


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

L


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

M


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

N


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

O


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

P


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Q


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

S


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

T


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

u


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

v


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

w


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

x


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

y


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

z


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Ventura said:


> S


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

HardRock said:


>


LOL, I see what I missed! :blank


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

,.,


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

S


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

H


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Eeiiiiiit


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:wife:wife:wife:hide:wife:wife:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bash


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HardRock said:


> Eeiiiiiit


Sheeeeeeiiiiiit.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sheeeeooooot. I don't know. lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Damn I carry my nuclear weapons around in my coat pockets


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Meh maybe North Korea or Iran would like to buy them.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


*squeezes those man boobs* :lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Moobehs.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Meh maybe North Korea or Iran would like to buy them.


I would...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> I would...


This is a Wurfrahmen









It wurfs Raketen.

I do believe my Raketen beats your flammen.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:bat:bat:bat:hide:bat:bat:bat


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> This is a Wurfrahmen
> 
> It wurfs Raketen.
> 
> I do believe my Raketen beats your flammen.


This is a Panzerschrecker










It schrecks Panzers ( you lose)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> This is a Panzerschrecker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope my Raketen has more range... 

But fine
This is a Blitz it Blitzes


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Nope my Raketen has more range...
> 
> But fine
> This is a Blitz it Blitzes


Sheeeiiiit!

Well, only one option left:










This is an Atombomb, it bombs atoms ...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Sheeeiiiit!
> 
> Well, only one option left:
> 
> ...


This is a V2

I replace the payload with a better German nuke and bomb you first!









If only they hadn't invaded Poland before they finished developing all this crap. :doh idiots


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> This is a V2
> 
> I replace the payload with a better German nuke and bomb you first!
> 
> If only they hadn't invaded Poland before they finished developing all this crap. :doh idiots


That was luckily one of the many mistakes they made XD

My wwII ammo won't be able to help me anymore..










I'll send this.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hmm f35?

Germans had stealth aircraft in the 40's took the Americans 40 years to copy it and develop the B2

I'll choose whatever they would of developed by 2012 if WW2 had ended in a stalemate to combat your F-35.










Or existing aircraft I'll send the Eurofighter typhoon to shoot it out of the sky.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Spitfires are still the best


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Only if it is the Mk IX or higher otherwise the FockWulf 190 is superior

Either way it's all about the Me-262 and the Gloster Meteor.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ahhh that shower felt wonderful after walking around all day in the heat at Six Flags.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Hmm f35?


It's actually the Joint Strike Fighter, the one that the Netherlands payed some millions for to build, but then cancelled :sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

okeoke:hideokeoke


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

-=- -=- -=- -=- -=- -=- -=- -=- -=- -=-
-=- -=- -=- -=- -=- -=- -=- -=- -=- -=-

-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- 
.
^

Anyone up for a game of space invaders?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:>


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Boop.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

For the record, they aren't.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

jJoe said:


>


hahahahahahaha.

(so much luv 4 keanu)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:banana:evil:banana:hide:evil:banana:evil


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

gotta do it every day baby!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

S-h-e-e-i-i-t-!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Huehuehue :'(


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> S-h-e-e-i-i-t-!


Sheeeeeoooooot.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Baby don't break my heart. Cause if you do ill never show you my soul or allow you into my mind


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Baby DON'T BREAK MY HEART!!!!!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


>


Is it true the dutch have cafes where they just smoke weed in ? I saw that in family guy.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't break my heart just because I broke your yoga pants :'(


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Is it true the dutch have cafes where they just smoke weed in ? I saw that in family guy.


Yep! Lol, they're called coffeeshops and attract many shady people :s
Many people smoke weed, but don't admit it lol


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Yep! Lol, they're called coffeeshops and attract many shady people :s
> Many people smoke weed, but don't admit it lol


Hahahahhahaha:clap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Yep! Lol, they're called coffeeshops and attract many shady people :s
> Many people smoke weed, but don't admit it lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Drugs are bad, mmkay?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Drugs are bad, mmkay?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ was too lazy to look for an image


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello Mr adult


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:kma:kma:kma:hide:kma:kma:kma


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


> Yep! Lol, they're called coffeeshops and attract many shady people :s
> Many people smoke weed, but don't admit it lol


Lol, ok thanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mmmmkay.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Shhhheeeiiiit.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turbomicropolitcalphilosohipcaltechincal boost


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Billie Jean is not my lover. She's just a girl who says that I am the one and the kid is not my son. :blah 

Why do I have this song stuck in my head?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah baby


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

seeeecreetssss


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Evo said:


> Shhhheeeiiiit.


Yes you are for copying my status :mum

..I don't really care I hope this hasn't hurt your feelings


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Yes you are for copying my status :mum
> 
> ..I don't really care I hope this hasn't hurt your feelings


I will change my status then.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> I will change my status then.


 You're not a failure.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

asdf


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Lololol ok.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:dead:dead:dead:hide:dead:dead:dead


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^teehee


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Evo said:


> I will change my status then.


Don't worry I changed mine  I cannot compete with someone who has 26,259 visitor numbers (wow lol).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Let's see how today goes!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


So true...


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> So true...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kill me please. I will pay $.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The head or the heart ?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Evo said:


> Kill me please. I will pay $.


Okai


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ It sooo is.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:duel:hide:duel


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Here you go.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Now that's what I call a pumpkin


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

mgcnrjmsgxhnlcjmyvc_I_ grzoarrkhupgobuqxeix hb_miss_nvwpnnosbcnxjn bqzhvsqklzrrbzbavntb wdkgwyqezfvaondaxaam xgjpoprytxwxafictbrb trwpbpjonowmkeujwyrx wmwtx_you_blgjoevzhqih zqqpaqeqtztzxaqnflue duynclsdnxtdijiuoexk


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ awww poor kitty lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:<


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

**** life


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:evil


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Bananas!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

adhuygfaybfcdgfvyyasd


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:banana :evil :boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

XD


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

Strwbrry, believe in me who believes in you and you will never feel the pain of losing a candy again..


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

And so the final few days until new South Park begins...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ That sounds horrible


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ Oh it's a good thing, really


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

^ SP used to be my favourite show but the last few seasons have been a mess


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shindoable said:


> Strwbrry, believe in me who believes in you and you will never feel the pain of losing a candy again..


Ok! *tries to believe*
Did I become invincible?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Ok! *tries to believe*
> Did I become invincible?


Only one way to find out ill brb going to go borrow my friends shotgun.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

What is the point for boosting your posts? I don't get it.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Only one way to find out ill brb going to go borrow my friends shotgun.


Hurrr :afr

Is this the punishment for my post? XD


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> What is the point for boosting your posts? I don't get it.


To make it look like you own SAS.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> To make it look like you own SAS.


Ok. So it's a way for noobs to become non-noobs.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> What is the point for boosting your posts? I don't get it.


To kill boredom.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Hurrr :afr
> 
> Is this the punishment for my post? XD


No I was just kidding, but not so much when I asked her to shoot me. :b

Besides If I was to do that I'd start from the top of the list. It's a very long list unfortunately so you should be safe for a few decades at least.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^Indeed!!


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

:clap


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love when there's no one home, that way I can crank up the music and pretend I can sing just as well as my favorite singers do.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

œ


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:fall:fall:fall


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Last post for the night. 20 more posts till I reach 3K


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cold weather on the horizon, maybe?? :um


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

opcornopcornopcorn:hideopcornopcorn opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Thunderstorm was today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

l


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:heart


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

where is the 'secretly reduce your posts' thread?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

stupid addicting internet


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.,


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Orchestrated said:


> :boogie


:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Every. Single. Time. FML


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Orchestrated said:


> :boogie


I've already had enough of this guy. Big deal he's dancing.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

-.-


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gangnam style is soooo stupid. Not funny, not creative, no talent... I hate when things go viral when they are utter ****.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Ok! *tries to believe*
> Did I become invincible?


Yes, try jumping from the school roof and land in the magma below :clapFrom now on you will be creating miracles for the world.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

I really don't like this thread to be honest :s i just think it makes it boring if people use a thread like this just to get more posts and are able to double,triple post without getting into trouble, for some reason it annoys me :v nothing i can do and what i type is pointless either way.. just me who thinks like this i guess..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:twak:twak:twak:hide:twak:twak:twak


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Tupac is alive.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:fall


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:dead


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:hide:hide:hide:banana:hide:hide:hide


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I really should get off and go to bed now...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

van halen music videos 2012 = depressing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Huh I thought the entire point of that movie was that Thor and Odin where evil...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dafuq?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blank


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

dismiss said:


>


xD


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## OriginalUserName (Mar 4, 2012)

JIGLLYYYYYPUUUUUFFFFFF!!!!!!!!



Just wanted to make my 100th post count for something


----------



## OriginalUserName (Mar 4, 2012)

101


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Blah and then some


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Why am I hearing music playing outside at this time? 2:40 AM?? Who really thinks it's a good idea to practice their flute or whatever it is at this time?!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Whats going on hereeeeeeeee????????????


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:b


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

////////////


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

\0/


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


>


That'd be nice


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bada bing bada boom.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:fall


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

crazy people... :roll


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

` 1234567890-= {BSPCE}
QWERTYUIOP
ASDFGHJKL;
ZXCVBNM,.
{SPACE}


Li, Na, K, Rb, Cs, Fr

He, Ne, Ar, Kr, Xe, Rn, 

F ,Cl ,Br, I, At


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> :fall


:fall:fall:fall:fall:fall


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm god give me your $$$$$$$ for eternal salvation.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I'm god give me your $$$$$$$ for eternal salvation.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I'm god give me your $$$$$$$ for eternal salvation.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> :lurk


:lurk:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Poof.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Looked at a lot of pictures of recipes on Pinterest, now I wanna try everything I posted. Not cool.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fook.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Koof.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Koof.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Almost 2000 posts!!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

ping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Almost 2000 posts!!


:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ik bole fruo seia jowawowa goobly woljioh.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dat swagga.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Dat swagga.


Sheeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ :con


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> ^ :con


I'm weird.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

So i've noticed. :duck


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I got a feeling...................that im gay.................


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> So i've noticed. :duck


:lol


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Frosted coated sugar PUFFSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm weird.


Weirdo! :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


> Weirdo! :teeth


Your avatar...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

mserychic said:


> Spamming my way to 10,000 posts woo!


You succeeded


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> I got a feeling...................that im gay.................


You don't say!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Made a successful chocolate banana bread tonight. It is so YUMMY!!!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Awwwww sheeeeeeiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd like to dedicate my 1999 post to all you wonderful SAS'ers!

:squeeze


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

And my 2000th post:

À toi! :'3

____________

Plus this awesome video of Alice Cooper!





_____________

And this:


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:dead:duel


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:cuddle:whip


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

yes, this will do


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

let's see how tomorrow goes...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sheeeeeiiiiiiiiiiit. :eek


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Sheeeeeiiiiiiiiiiit. :eek


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


>


Don't I wish.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


Sheeeeeiiiiiiit. :duck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pop goes the weasel. 

Why do I have this stuck in my head? :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Pop goes the weasel.
> 
> Why do I have this stuck in my head? :blank


:sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :sus


:stu


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeeeeeaaaaaaaa boooooooooooooooooy. \(^_^)/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I really wish I wasn't feeling hungry now. Way too late for my 'midnight snack'. Why could I have not been hungry earlier??


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't like long weekends I have nothing to do all day >.<


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I don't like long weekends I have nothing to do all day >.<


Then help me with this :')


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Then help me with this :')
> 
> View attachment 12356


Silly Math teachers letter aren't numbers. :no:roll


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Silly Math teachers letter aren't numbers. :no:roll


Yeah ;_;
But I got this one, just wanted to relieve you from your boredom :'3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Yeah ;_;
> But I got this one, just wanted to relieve you from your boredom :'3


Meh my dad is going shopping latter I'll probably go along just to get out of the house. :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Meh my dad is going shopping latter I'll probably go along just to get out of the house. :yawn


You should... Better than doing nothing :')


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> You should... Better than doing nothing :')


Meh just decided not to there going to be hours :roll

I need to find that damn windows 7 disk or at least my blank disks. I need to install windows as well for when I want to play games :mum. Cant wait till steam releases their linux version.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Meh just decided not to there going to be hours :roll
> 
> I need to find that damn windows 7 disk or at least my blank disks. I need to install windows as well for when I want to play games :mum. Cant wait till steam releases their linux version.


That's quite an inconvenience... If you don't find, you could download an windows image and burn it on a blank disk. Takes time to find a good one, but... Yeah..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> That's quite an inconvenience... If you don't find, you could download an windows image and burn it on a blank disk. Takes time to find a good one, but... Yeah..


I know I cant find my blank disks either... >.< Damn you windows:mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

**** it. I don't belong here


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fo shiggity sho.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Shhhheeeeeeiiiiiiiit. :duck


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> Shhhheeeeeeiiiiiiiit. :duck


xD


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> :haha


Sheeeeeiiiiiiiiiiit. :dead


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Sheeeeeiiiiiiiiiiit. :dead


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

-.-


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

*hits the books with it*


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Swag.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ I hate that word. It needs to die. Now. :bash


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> ^ I hate that word. It needs to die. Now. :bash


Dat swagga.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Dat swagga.


:no No saying that horrible word.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Get the axe ready Monotony!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:nw Monotony is god.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> :nw Monotony is god.


All hail Monotony. :nw:nw:nw


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I worship someone else :um
*looks at mirror*
Hey


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

strwbrry said:


> i worship someone else :um
> *looks at mirror*
> hey


Heresy! Blasphemy!

Can't do all caps :cry Monotony grant me this power :nw


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

jJoe said:


> :nw Monotony is god.





shelbster18 said:


> All hail Monotony. :nw:nw:nw


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

That took so much longer than it should have. Forgive thy soul :nw


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I just finally got Strwberrys picture. I feel dumb.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I just finally got Strwberrys picture. I feel dumb.


It's ok she's going to be placed under house arrest for trying to claim that the earth isn't the centre of the universe.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


>


:nw


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :nw


Go forth and convert new worshippers.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> It's ok she's going to be placed under house arrest for trying to claim that the earth isn't the centre of the universe.


:clap


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> It's ok she's going to be placed under house arrest for trying to claim that the earth isn't the centre of the universe.


But my word is gonna spread!!! Mark my words! 
Your golden era of being worshipped is soon coming to an end! :')


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> But my word is gonna spread!!! Mark my words!
> Your golden era of being worshipped is soon coming to an end! :')


Join us we have kittys!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Join us we have kittys!


Must... Resist... Temptation... For... The... Sake.. Of science and logic!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Must... Resist... Temptation... For... The... Sake.. Of science and logic!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Must... Resist... Temptation... For... The... Sake.. Of science and logic!


Join me pwease logic and science ont give out free kittys, and cookies, and pies, and cakes, and whatever else. But only to true belivers :yes


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nothing beats kitties! I cannot resit, I am powerless to the species that is feline!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


Lol, the Church is a douche. Simplicio..


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:duck:duck:duck:hide:duck:duck:duck


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Monotony said:


> Go forth and convert new worshippers.


My lord, our ranks strengthen









:nw


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


>


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Boosting more than boost mobile could :banana


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

falling down said:


>


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Nearly 1,000 :boogie


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

ShadyGFX said:


> Nearly 1,000 :boogie


You have 1 hour 44 mins or so to reach it! The clock is ticking..

P.s. Comment in ban thread about you being twihard was completely random and only from a mild reference to the light. Thought I should tell you lol.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

jJoe said:


> You have 1 hour 44 mins or so to reach it! The clock is ticking..
> 
> P.s. Comment in ban thread about you being twihard was completely random and only from a mild reference to the light. Thought I should tell you lol.


Yeh I knew lol I want my 1,000th post to be something special. Any ideas?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

ShadyGFX said:


> Yeh I knew lol I want my 1,000th post to be something special. Any ideas?


You could get emotional and show everyone how much it means to you, maybe mention my name a few times?







Heres an early postday present.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

jJoe said:


> You could get emotional and show everyone how much it means to you, maybe mention my name a few times?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consider it done 

Though the mods will probably shut it down lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Lol heres some Jedi Mind Tricks as another present 




Now sleep + shower fo real this time.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Lol heres some Jedi Mind Tricks as another present
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, I've never heard that one before as either. Cool.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

995


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

996


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

falling down said:


> Tupac is alive.


So is Michael.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I dunno what to say


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Yeh I knew lol I want my 1,000th post to be something special. Any ideas?


Maybe put your alltime favourite song in it? Thank a few people, make a speech XD


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:um


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Derp. I don' even know what that means. I just think it's a funny word.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Derp. I don' even know what that means. I just think it's a funny word.


Derp: A simple, undefined reply when an ignorant comment or action is made. Brought to life in the South Park series, when Mr. Derp made a guest apperance at South Park Elementary as the chef for a day, followed by hitting himself in the head with a hammer and exclaiming "Derp!"

I didn't know either lol Had to Google it


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Derpy

Also thank you for explaining what derp means


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Derp: A simple, undefined reply when an ignorant comment or action is made. Brought to life in the South Park series, when Mr. Derp made a guest apperance at South Park Elementary as the chef for a day, followed by hitting himself in the head with a hammer and exclaiming "Derp!"
> 
> I didn't know either lol Had to Google it


lmao xD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Herp a derp.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shaaaaaaayut.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


Haha.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love you, you love me. We're a happy family with a great big hug and a kiss from me to you. Won't you say you love me, too? :blah


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

You what mate? :wtf


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

jJoe said:


>


:teeth


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm amazing.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pumpkin cupcakes with cream cheese frosting Wed. night peeps. Can't wait, it's gonna be fun and YUM!!!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


>


She got arrested irl lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


>


Wow, I never thought of it like that.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

OMG

after all these years I thought she was a genie in a bottle!!! 
what a w****


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> OMG
> 
> after all these years I thought she was a genie in a bottle!!!
> what a w****


XD
Lol, she was rubbed the right way way too often.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Boom shakalaka.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Awwwwww sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Awwwwww sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit.












:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Awwwwww sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit.


Shhheeeiiiit boy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> Shhheeeiiiit boy.


:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Poopy on a stick.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Poopy on a stick.





















:tiptoe:hide


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :tiptoe:hide


:haha


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Whats with all this sheeeeeit?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Whats with all this sheeeeeit?


You... Don't.... Know???? \0.0/










Watch the YT vid too: you'll understand soon...

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/sheeeeee-it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Please oh please, rain today and the rest of the year! XD


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

how many posts do I need before I can edit/delete posts? That's all I want.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

probably offline said:


> how many posts do I need before I can edit/delete posts? That's all I want.


Hit the hundred. But that's easily done


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Hit the hundred. But that's easily done


thanks. I might post a lot of shyt until I reach 100 then, becuase I'm too much of a control freak to deal with not being able to edit stuff :<


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

probably offline said:


> thanks. I might post a lot of shyt until I reach 100 then, becuase I'm too much of a control freak to deal with not being able to edit stuff :<


XD
Join the club then, half of my total consists of random crap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> XD
> Join the club then, half of my total consists of random crap


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


I would choose pussboots. I want to converse intellectually with her, and have a nice face to look at 

________________


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:dead


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

I will boost my post count by 1. Thank you thank you ...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> I would choose pussboots. I want to converse intellectually with her, and have a nice face to look at
> 
> OCTANIPPLES FACE ISN'T GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU?! just look at it


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

need


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

100


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

posts (sorry)


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:help:help:help:hide:help:help:help


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

probably offline said:


> /////


No. No, that isn't the problem. But cats tend to meow a lot and not talk back. Besides that: the hair balls. :no

_________


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> No. No, that isn't the problem. But cats tend to meow a lot and not talk back. Besides that: the hair balls. :no
> 
> _________


My cat all ways coughs up it's fur balls in the litterbox so they aren't a problem.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> My cat all ways coughs up it's fur balls in the litterbox so they aren't a problem.


Yeah, I love cats, but if I had to choose between the two: I'd go for Pussboots... :')


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cats rock!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Cats rock!!!!!!


:high5


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

don't mind me


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Squirrels in my pants.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Weebles wobble but they don't fall down.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

...o_o...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's supposed to be in the 90s again next week. Is it really too much to ask for this cold weather to last the rest of the year Mother Nature?? :cry


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(>^0^)>


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

<(^o^<)


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> *It's supposed to be in the 90s again next week.*


When I read that, my first thoughts were Grunge was making a comeback and the internet was going back to GeoCities.:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


>


Hahaha. :haha Oh man.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

just


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

these


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

four


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

posts


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

+ 1 ...yesss


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

_*This is Halloween
Halloween
Halloween! *_


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shake dat *** ***** now lemme see whatchu got. Just shake dat *** ***** now lemme see whatchu got. :banana:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:O


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> :O


=>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> :>


:'>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:'3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Shake dat *** ***** now lemme see whatchu got. Just shake dat *** ***** now lemme see whatchu got. :banana:boogie










:hide


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :hide


:kma


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :kma


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :hide


Ban worthy insult?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> Ban worthy insult?


That wasn't an insult. :b


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> That wasn't an insult. :b


You don't say!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

falling down said:


> You don't say!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

It feels really cold in my room. I don't know if it is that cold outside as it was warm and dry today. Hm...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Tee bagging with a Mech?
Very good well their busy doing that I'll blow their *** up! 














I wasn't going to buy it but I get to kill mech *****s now very good very very good.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

30-50 year old man: "Well hello there beautiful"

20 year old woman: "Hi"

25 year old man, 20 year old woman's "friend": "He's a creeper don't talk to him. Get out of here creeper!"

30-50 year old man: "Uh"

20 year old woman: "Uh"

25 year old man: "That's right I can see you're old and unattractive and trying to talk to young females, you're a creeper. Don't worry Lisa I will protect you and fight for your honor. I know what he's up to I used to do this to 15 year old girls when I was 21."

30-50 year old man: "Uh"

Lisa: "Uh....I need protection, Rob?"

Rob: "Yes, can't you see what he's doing? He's obviously hitting on you! He called you beautiful, what's next? Are you going to try and lure her into an alley way with a Mocha Chai Latte and rape her? Filthy Creeper!"

30-50 year old guy: "Uh"

Lisa: "So those were your intentions by saying hello and calling me beautiful sir? How dare you. Oh I see it now Rob, you are my hero. It's so obvious that he was about to try and play with my privates right here in this line at the book store. Ugly old people really are creepers."

30-50 year old guy: "Uh"

Rob: "Yeah that's right sir, you've been caught by Chris Hanson Jr. What do you have to say for yourself now?"

Lisa: "Hold my hand Rob, I'm starting to feel closer to you. I just can't explain it."

30-50 year old guy: "Uh"

Rob: "Well, you're young and beautiful you need to be protected from old filthy swine like this so that I can get closer to you."

30-50 year old guy: "Uh"

Lisa: "Rob"

Rob: "Yeah"

Lisa: "Buy me a Mocha Chai Latte and let's go find an alley way."

Rob: "Sure thing, hold up a minute. Let me get finish taking a pic of this other girl's butt with my i-Phone and pay the cashier and we'll go find that alley way."

30-50 year old guy: "Uh"

Rob: "Can't wait to get home and get this pic up on facebook so me and my bros can critique dat butt."

20 year old girl named Lisa, Rob's new sexual conquest: "Ok, I'll sext you when I get home to."

30-50 year old guy: "Uh, what just happened here?"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Just boosting a little more...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

falling down said:


> 30-50 year old man: "Well hello there beautiful"
> *cut*
> 30-50 year old guy: "Uh, what just happened here?"


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have the song 'I Dreamed a Dream' stuck in my head.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


I always knew all the morons going around claiming they have swag well acting like idiots and not being able to dress properly or use a god damn belt were ******s!!! :teeth


















Disclaimer: I don't have anything against gays just people that over use the word swag and make my ears bleed.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Disclaimer: I don't have anything against gays just people that over use the word swag and make my ears bleed.


The disclaimer was needed lol, or else they'd come after us with pitchforks ;_;

Relavent meme is relavent (?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Here I am.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PETA if meat is so bad why does it taste and look so good?
That's what I thought now come here I want to BBQ you.


----------



## The Crow (Apr 17, 2012)

<.<
>.>


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

schwing schwing


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Cheers to that! :drunk


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ But Wednesday is good TV day. At least for right now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Cheers to that! :drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

*AHA!! now I know how (Insert Name) has got so many posts *


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


You don't get tired of using the same smilies over and over?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Ay baybay.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

XD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


>


:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

falling down said:


> * snip*












INB4 people denying that that's the truth as far as society at large is concerned.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Backpack, backpack. Backpack, backpack. :blah


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^

^


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lllllllllaaaaaaaaaaama


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

and dinner tonight will be...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:blah:blah:blah:hide:blah:blah:blah


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Ahhhh what a life


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:hide


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No wonder no one likes Obama... :no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


I saw you change it. xD


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:boogie boogie night fever :boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I saw you change it. xD


:teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm about to help my mom make Halloween cupcakes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm about to help my mom make Halloween cupcakes.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> xD


That is exactly why I will never try to cook for any one ever. :lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^awww, fat kitty.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CumulusCongestus said:


> :hide


You crack me up! xD


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

.-.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

hmmm what to bake for Tues...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

\


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

oh noes, i saw the word f*** on my screen, i am so appalled. must avert eyes!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, finally a South Park episode I can feel excited about Wed. It's about time...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Yes, finally a South Park episode I can feel excited about Wed. It's about time...


I was watching a little bit of South Park like a week ago. I just can't get into that show anymore. It was an older episode from 2011 I think. I used to like Butters.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I was watching a little bit of South Park like a week ago. I just can't get into that show anymore. It was an older episode from 2011 I think. I used to like Butters.


Well I've only been a fan for a few years and watched all the seasons in no particular order over the course of a few months so maybe it's easier for me to stick around. Some are good, some are not. Which is how it is in all the seasons. I like Butters too, he's my 2nd fav after Stan. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

0


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

This is a real sentence.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bum bum bum bum bum bum bum bum bum bum bum bum bum. Mr. Sandman. Bring me a dream. Bum bum bum bum bum. :blah


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>












kidding :hide


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> kidding :hide


As God, you shouldn't rely on other deities. Stand behind your Noah! :twak


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> As God, you shouldn't rely on other deities. Stand behind your Noah! :twak


As God, Monotony should not stand behind Noah, and should stand behind Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> As God, Monotony should not stand behind Noah, and should stand behind Led Zeppelin.


So you say He should let Noah drown? Bros gotta be bros, bro.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> So you say He should let Noah drown? Bros gotta be bros, bro.


Yes. Humanity needs led zeppelin more than noah. That way people would be reading Stairway to heaven instead of genesis.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I usually just let people drown. :um


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

why am I hearing and seeing people complain about Halloween festivities? It's one week away, not two months. Stop being negative nancys! Not all Halloween fun needs to happen on the 31st. :roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Buffalo Bill ;_;


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> *:sus:sus:sus:sus:sus:sus:sus*


Care to explain why their dead? :sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mamasaymamasaymamakusa. :blah


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I know that feel bro. :squeeze


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Care to explain why their dead? :sus


I have honestly no clue when I posted that... ;_;


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> I have honestly no clue when I posted that... ;_;


:sus It sounds like I missed a great time then.... :?


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

:clap:haha:wink Just because I feel great!!!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

shall go to bed earlier tonight... by about a half hour lol.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

@Monotony, that's what I'm feeling right now.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

gotta post here every day!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hurry up and reset you stupid servers... :mum


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

opcorn uke :hide oke :hug :love   :ditto :yes

Apparently I can only put ten smileys in a post. Who made that stupid rule?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

t


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Finally have a hotel room booked for when we see our mom in Vegas next month.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Blahness and blah


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bash


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:hide























Unfortunately I actually have a bit of this fear.:sigh


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CumulusCongestus said:


> :hide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww. :squeeze So do I my friend. So do I. :no


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes..


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Yes..


Your attempt to link an image was


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

wow, taking the people at South Park Studios forever to post the promo clip for this week's new episode. They must be scrambling to come up with ideas this time.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>




















Seriously though any one ever did that to me I would introduce my fist to the empty cavity in the center of their skull. :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want a cookie.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I want a cookie.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Yummmm


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Excited for Halloween, hope we manage time better this year. :roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


*takes 2 cookies* Thank you very much kind sir.
:dead


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had on my fleece and quilt last night and it was still cold.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

=^.^=


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

My hair, its purple. Kind of.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


> My hair, its purple. Kind of.


Purple! :clap my favorite Color


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope Halloween goes right this time. Last two years could have been better. But gotta think happy thoughts!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hörd all beföre.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It looks perfectly safe! What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


>


:rofl


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

( . ) ( . )


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

(_______________________l_____________________)

I like big butts and I cannot lie..


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Candy!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Candy!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

***thread lock***


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

^
good one, had me for a sec.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Rawr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

They forgot to add SAS in the first sentence.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

../,?

How do we check how many posts we've had in specific threads?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

jJoe said:


> ../,?
> 
> How do we check how many posts we've had in specific threads?












Click on replies...then..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Click on replies...then..


Holy crap. I've posted on this thread that many times!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Holy crap. I've posted on this thread that many times!


I'm second!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> I'm second!


\(^_^)/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:nw:blah


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

.-. ._. -.- -__- ^.^ =^_^=


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:duck


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Click on replies...then..


Thank you


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I obviously need to post more in this thread.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12539&stc=1&d=1351873015

Wow!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla


:idea theres a lightbulb


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> :idea theres a lightbulb


 :clapGood job Joe. You so smart.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> :clapGood job Joe. You so smart.


 your on so early la!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> your on so early la!


Loool. that's cus I'm in second period at school, and I'm using the computer lad


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

jJoe said:


>


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

More cute!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

For the record, this is not me. But I find it funny.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

jJoe said:


>


:haha


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> For the record, this is not me. But I find it funny.


HOOOOOLY EFF.

now I'm thinking what you were doing when we talking about weird fetishes earlier today XD


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

oke


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


>


Heh.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

hmmmmmm


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Doodle doo doo doo. Another one rides the bus.
Doo doo doo. Another one rides the bus.
And another comes on, and another comes on. Another one rides the bus.
Hey. He's gonna sit by YOU! Another one rides the bus!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> HOOOOOLY EFF.
> 
> now I'm thinking what you were doing when we talking about weird fetishes earlier today XD


Now everyone will think I watch scat :cry

I do not watch it lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Now everyone will think I watch scat :cry


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Now everyone will think I watch scat :cry
> 
> I do not watch it lol


Hey, you brought it upon yourself!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> Doodle doo doo doo. Another one rides the bus.
> Doo doo doo. Another one rides the bus.
> And another comes on, and another comes on. Another one rides the bus.
> Hey. He's gonna sit by YOU! Another one rides the bus!


lmao!


----------



## Stephie (Nov 3, 2012)

Free hat


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Stephie said:


> Free hat


Where :sus


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Where :sus


I'd rather have free pie instead.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'd rather have free pie instead.












Actually I still have pie in the fridge


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Man i luv dis thread.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Actually I still have pie in the fridge


What kind of pie? I want some dirt pie. My mom has a recipe for it and it's not what it sounds like.  It's got cream cheese, oreo bits, some kind of chocolate covering or something like that on it, and whipped cream. I can't remember what else is in it. It's my favorite kind.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish I was 20 again.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Daaaaaaaaaay-o!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> What kind of pie? I want some dirt pie. My mom has a recipe for it and it's not what it sounds like.  It's got cream cheese, oreo bits, some kind of chocolate covering or something like that on it, and whipped cream. I can't remember what else is in it. It's my favorite kind.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:dead


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Can it be cold here finally??? I'm starting to go crazy. I do not need to be wearing shorts in November!!! :mum:mum


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


Yummy.  *licks the pie off screen* If only it was real.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:d


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

I want one.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


> I want one.


Me too :rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Stephie said:


> Free hat


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Put a smile on your face and make the world a better place. Put a smile on your face. :blah Song that just randomly popped into my head and I want it out.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Good tidings we bring to you and your kin now bring us some figgy pudding now bring us some figgy pudding now bring us some figgy pudding and bring some out here for we all like figgy pudding for we all like figgy pudding for we all like figgy pudding so bring some out here so bring some out here good tidings we bring to you and your kin now bring us some figgy pudding now bring us some figgy pudding now bring us some figgy pudding and bring some out here for we all like figgy pudding for we all like figgy pudding for we all like figgy pudding so bring some out here so bring some out here! :blah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Rawr :evil


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I so hope I get money to go towards a haircut for my birthday. It is getting too long, it's annoying. Hair is all down by my ears and now curls at my neck. Ha, with me complaining about it now, there's no way I'd be able to grow it out past my shoulders anymore! Need it chopped-stat!!


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

if someone makes fun of introverted males and calls them 'neckbeards' one more time, im gonna flip ****. damn nt's. 

i try to be reasonable.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

1785


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

have shorts and t-shirt on and no socks... not cool, November. Not cool.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:haha


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hasta la vista babeh!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, no. Maybe. I don't know. Can you repeat the question? You're not the boss of me now. You're not the boss of me now and your not so big. You're not the boss of me now. You're not the boss of me now. You're not the boss of me now and you're not so big. Life is unfair.:blah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I knew I'd lose something when I moved last month :bash


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Good news, my jaw makes a cracking sound every time I yawn.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


>


Spiders interest me.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am really happy this election is coming to an end.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

i hate being so incompetent


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


>


That is absolutely ****ing terrifying :afr


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

aahhhh!!!! So not something I want to see before bed!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:rain.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


>


False the bottom one is white its just in shadow.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Smarties farties.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:mum:afr:mum


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Monotony said:


> False the bottom one is white its just in shadow.


Gotta kill my fun :cry


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


> Gotta kill my fun :cry


There, there. *pats* It'll be okay. Have a lollipop. :yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


>


:teeth


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ohhh cats, you are the best!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

=^.^=


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> False the bottom one is white its just in shadow.


The light source is emitting from the pixels on your monitor screen, that is impossible.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:bah:blah


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:evil


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

It rained around 4 PM today and has been wet since then. Much needed for sure; hope this means cold weather will be the norm now, not the sun!!!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

{,,} < .....o.............o...............o........{,,}


;jilhyuhhuoiy9072589wefskhvcx


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*From Invader ZIM:*
_
We love rain
we love rain
splash splash splash
fun fun fun
rain rain rain!
We love rain..._


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Im content with my 1,000+ posts.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

My aim is to get to 1500 by the end of the month.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

So I'm going to need to


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

do this


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

a bit.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:nw:whip


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

SuperSky said:


> My aim is to get to 1500 by the end of the month.


My aim is to get to 150 by the end of the year.:b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Meow? Meow!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

thomasjune said:


> My aim is to get to 150 by the end of the year.:b


That sounds quite achievable :b I should've set a more realistic goal for myself lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

i don't work for them


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Meow? Meow!


Meow. O_O


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Meow. O_O


Meow meow meeeeow meoow? :con


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Meow meow meeeeow meoow? :con


Moooo. :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The new James bond movie was good except for some annoying girl that wouldn't sit the **** down and stay in her seat :x


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

cats <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> The new James bond movie was good except for some annoying girl that wouldn't sit the **** down and stay in her seat :x


I want to see the new James Bond movie.  I saw the 007 one and it was good.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

Monotony said:


> The new James bond movie was good except for some annoying girl that wouldn't sit the **** down and stay in her seat :x


I've never seen a James Bond movie. What would be a good one to start with?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Blahful Blahness blahs blah -.-


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

wrightg1990 said:


> I've never seen a James Bond movie. What would be a good one to start with?


Skyfall


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Pulse grenades why u so bad? :x :bash


----------



## hurrdurr (Sep 2, 2011)

i'll just just leave these letters here...


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


:teeth:teeth One of my fav. episodes!!!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I think I might give up on my post challenge. I dunno why I stick around here anyway.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Shheeeeeiiit


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

SuperSky said:


> I think I might give up on my post challenge. I dunno why I stick around here anyway.


Why? What is it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

SuperSky said:


> I think I might give up on my post challenge. I dunno why I stick around here anyway.


Why? Hope i didn't say anything wrong. :blank

I was just joking about myself because i been on this site since april and i have less then 150 post.

You should stick around.. this "just for fun" section is pretty cool


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Raaawr.


Meow ;-;


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Mooooo


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Meow ;-;


=(^_^)=


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


>


Awww.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Statue of Liberty has SA


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Statue of Liberty has SA


:haha


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False or it would of swam away


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

thomasjune said:


> Why? Hope i didn't say anything wrong. :blank
> 
> I was just joking about myself because i been on this site since april and i have less then 150 post.
> 
> You should stick around.. this "just for fun" section is pretty cool


Nope, nothing you said. It's all good


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

hi


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jello


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

.....pudding


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Steak


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sauce


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sweet & Sour


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

God I'm hungry...to the fridge!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

... Damn it I haven't eaten in days TO THE FRIDGE!!!!!!!! AND OR CUPBOARDS.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> ... Damn it I haven't eaten in days TO THE FRIDGE!!!!!!!! AND OR CUPBOARDS.


 days!?!?!?  let me give you some of my pudding!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> You haven't eaten in days?  How do you do it?


:stu apparently I've evolved far enough to do it and remain perfectly healthy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Maybe you're immortal!


Nope I still need to drink bloo... er I mean Dr Pepper yes that's right Dr Pepper I did not almost say something else it is all in your imagination. P.S I hate H2O


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Holy I found Edward


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Holy! I found Edward


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:idea Hmm speaking of Edward twilight is supposed to be coming out soon :boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :idea Hmm speaking of Edward twilight is supposed to be coming out soon :boogie


I will burn every movie theater where you live :twisted


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I will burn every movie theater where you live :twisted


But.....why just where I live??? It's a world wide thing dude :um your gonna need a LOT of fire...than probably a space shuttle to live somewhere that isn't burnt in another universe....eating crappy space food for forever....just doesn't seem like it would benefit you in the end ^_^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> But.....*why just where I live??? It's a world wide thing dude *:um your gonna need a LOT of fire...than probably a space shuttle to live somewhere that isn't burnt in another universe....eating crappy space food for forever....just doesn't seem like it would benefit you in the end ^_^












To much work I'll just make sure you can never watch it :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> To much work I'll just make sure you can never watch it :teeth


Mwhaha :b sureeee you will


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Mwhaha :b sureeee you will


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## hurrdurr (Sep 2, 2011)

this one goes to eleven


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Haaaaa!Vhe shalt see what women posses the wisdom to beat mich in an argument!

But what thy say isith very true.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


False I am an


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

****


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:clap


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

SuperSky said:


>


My sister and I used to laugh ourselves silly with this!! :teeth


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

How did I wind up here at 3:21am? :stu


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Good morning


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> You what mate?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Almost 75,000 posts hm?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I like to oat oat oat opples and bononos


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> lol....What? xD


she like to cover apples and bananas in a triple layer of oats? :stu


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> lol....What? xD


I'm spending to much time with my niece and I'm getting really bad nursery rhythms stuck in my head. :teeth I like to ute, ute, ute, upples and bununus.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> she like to cover apples and bananas in a triple layer of oats? :stu


Lol nice guess :b but I only like oats with apples and bananas if there's yogurt involved that's really yummy.....god I must have the munchies or something x) I keep talking about food


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> You what mate? :mum


Stop quoting that bloody picture! :wife


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

am


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

going


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

to


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

tell!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I was here.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

Moo


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

Baaaaaa


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

Chachi-chachi-chachi-chachi


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

YAY!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

yay another ****y day :yay

:bash


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^ hahah.

The best moment when you realize that tomorrow is FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Kick ma man doo into the rivers edge until it dries up


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Orchestrated said:


>


The desk is still in one piece you aren't trying hard enough.

I did that once when I was really frustrated... It broke the desk and my keyboard. :|


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Damn. That must have hurt.


Not at first, hurt like hell an hour later though. It's to bad desks cant repair them selves like skin can :idea.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

WTH who stole my cake!?!? :mum UGHHAHHH *godzilla hand movements*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> WTH who stole my cake!?!? :mum UGHHAHHH *godzilla hand movements*


:afr


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :afr


:sus That's it...........Get your butt over here! :wife I'm going to force you to eat bad cookies stealing my cake!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :sus That's it...........Get your butt over here! :wife I'm going to force you to eat bad cookies stealing my cake!


:blank er hmm forced to eat cookies by cute crazy girl or run away... hm tough choice :um :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :blank er hmm forced to eat cookies by cute crazy girl or run away... hm tough choice :um :b


:bah I see what you're trying to do! Don't try to sneak out of this mister *grabs a cookie* 8)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Damn well that didn't work :afr


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mwhahahahha :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Mwhahahahha :lol


Should I start running now? :afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Run Monotony, run!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> No way! That can't be real.


Tis real

as in the invisible sheet hes running on is real.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


I have a pretty good arm.......for throwing. :b so tis not wise. And these cookies are hard....


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> I have a pretty good arm.......for throwing. :b so tis not wise. And these cookies are hard....


I was a master at dodge ball no one could hit me so bring it :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I was a master at dodge ball no one could hit me so bring it :teeth


Alrighttttt but your just asking for a war your not going to win


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Alrighttttt but your just asking for a war your not going to win


Your the one threatening to throw cookies at me. :sus


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Your the one threatening to throw cookies at me. :sus


You're the one that stole my cake! :twisted


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> You're the one that stole my cake! :twisted


so? It was a good cake, maybe next time ill force you to watch me eat it


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

HA I'd like to see you try 8)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> HA I'd like to see you try 8)


*Pulls up a chair in the corner of your room and starts eating cake*
:hb :boogie:lol

Done :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I believe you ate the last piece of cake in my fridge so that's not mine therefore I'm not upset......but you DO owe me a cake so *knocks you out with cookie* thanks ^_^ nom nom nom :hb


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*Rubs head* Ow what are those cookies made from :wtf... you better not of done anything well I was unconscious :sus


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I just burnt them to charcoal soooo and *le gasp* how dare you I would never *hides sharpie behind back*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know what you did with that sharpie but its ok


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lets just say the mustache you never had.......you got 8)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Lets just say the mustache you never had.......you got 8)


:eek Then what the hell have I had on my face this entire time? :afr


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't see any mustache you must be imagining things :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> I don't see any mustache you must be imagining things :b


You better not be lying to me If I find out I have a facehugger on my face I'm going to be rather pissed if my chest explodes. :mum :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ew stop I just think Prometheus when I hear facehugger lol gah that movie.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

That movie was terrible it was supposed to be a sequel to aliens but it was just so stupid you don't even see a damn alien until the credits


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Agreed I don't see why everyone said it was great it was pretty bad in my opinion and I'm all for nerdy stuff like aliens the plot was just dumb.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Agreed I don't see why everyone said it was great it was pretty bad in my opinion and I'm all for nerdy stuff like aliens the plot was just dumb.


The effects where good but yep the plot was complete crap. Still better than Avatar that movie was the worst movie I have ever seen. I don't know why every one thinks it's the greatest.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol hey hey hey avatar wasn't that bad :b I thought the graphics were pretty  but I do remember getting to a point in the theaters where I was like 'okay when's this going to end!?'


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I don't know what you did with that sharpie but its ok


How the hell does that happen?!! :afr


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

:idea:idea:idea:idea:idea:idea:idea:idea:idea:idea


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

shall be an interesting 5 days until Vegas... hope it goes by quickly so we are there already!!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

My tamagotchi says I'm cool


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^especially with crack marshmallows :yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:wtf


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for posting a video of a spider when you hate spiders.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lmao little toaster


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Lmao little toaster


I'm glad someone found it funny.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

What's worse than a spider? A spider on cocaine


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Actually there are those spiders in northern India that swarm towns and jump on people and keep biting them so ill change that to spiders on bath salts.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I hate that S word so much... :afr:afr:afr


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Eat the ice cream or to not eat the ice cream that tis the question................. Grr screw it. *gets giant spoon*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Eat the ice cream or to not eat the ice cream that tis the question................. Grr screw it. *gets giant spoon*


*Steals ice cream* :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> *Steals ice cream* :teeth


What do you think you're stealing? my now empty tub of ice cream :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> What do you think you're stealing? my now empty tub of ice cream :b


Damn it :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^Uh oh Shelby is planning a evil master plan! Involving pies! 


Gahhhhhh I'm so sleepy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I bet you wish your couch was as comfortable as mine. :twisted It's actually more comfortable than my mattress >.<


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Some babies cries can make your heart stop my neice just fell down by accident and I just had a freakin heart attack and ran downstairs they're so little. Need to get one of those plastic bubbles for this child lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm glad I don't have any young relatives or any relatives to deal with at all besides my dad and brother.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ you probably have a lot less heart attacks that's for sure. Lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Not for lack of trying my body seems to not like gaining any weight no matter what I eat or how much.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

fallen18 said:


>


:um Very true.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Fallen how dare you violate my mind like that :eek


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ello m8 :>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Human? whats that


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Ello gov'nor.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :sus


Don't be hating on the suit.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

How the hell is every one so bad at R.U.S.E they've had me and my teammate out numbered and surround for an hour and where still killing all their **** and pushing them back. :con


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:hide


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

This week I will be seeing my mommy!! Hurry Thursday!!!


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

:duel


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Breathe!Breathe U infidel!Or I kill u!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

:spank :evil


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


>


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Actually yes I am getting sleepy I slept for only like half an hour before I had to get up.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

.........give me your sandwich??? Lol and why did you fall asleep so late

I can't see that picture on my computer oddly :/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ya the picture was being stupid so Now I'm stealing your couch instead :teeth
I couldn't fall asleep :stu


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^:lol that's cute


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^










jk :b

Or am I :um


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:con crap I think I'm hallucinating now I swear there was a post above that one :fall

4500 :yay


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:hide


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Is bored and boosting posts. :blah


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

MindEraser said:


> Is bored and boosting posts. :blah


:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> You really need some sleep. :b


But I clicked on the tumblr link I tell ya!!!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ mr. Goodbarrrrr *drools* is that the one with the crunchies in it???


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so hungry now >_< Halloween candy why did i eat you!?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't usually eat chocolate but I want some of those peanuts with the m&m coating
Parents y u give all the candy away instead of turning off the lights and pretending no one was home >.<


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I should go to the dollar store on the way to school tomorrow...


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> *gives away some e-chocolate* :yay


:yay speaking of chocolate I have this wine bottle made of chocolate that's looking pretty yummy............must. resist. urge. To. Pig. Out.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why was there no white chocolate around during Easter this year? :mum


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Blegh white chocolate uke


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Blegh white chocolate uke


:um You don't like white chocolate! :eek

There appears to be no memes involving white chocolate so ill just use this random one. :stu










http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4bCyIAsSid8#t=162s


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:teeth Nah I don't like white chocolate it's just something about the taste that I can't stand I can't do it. I get sick from it.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hm the only type of chocolate I cant stand is dark chocolate it just tastes awful.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


>


I should buy a bunch of ice cream than.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke !!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Buses ~_~


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

dismiss said:


>


That sexy tumbleweed knows how to move.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

lol...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> That sexy tumbleweed knows how to move.


How dare you talk to my wife like that! :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> How dare you talk to my wife like that! :teeth


Oh, really? Well, your wife rolled right past me and I got a better glimpse of her. Too bad I didn't get to stare at her. She just moves too fast. :duck


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh, really? Well, your wife rolled right past me and I got a better glimpse of her. Too bad I didn't get to stare at her. She just moves too fast. :duck


:teeth


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

dismiss said:


>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Boom shakalakalaka boom.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Boom shakalakalaka boom.


:con :idea


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :con :idea


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>












Okay, I'm going to stop.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Okay, I'm going to stop.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

:sus


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ahhhhh, exciting


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

dismiss said:


>


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

:um


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

:idea


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

Ja, vi elsker dette landet som det stiger frem! Furet, værbitt over vannet med de rusen hjem!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Ik weet niet wat hierboven staat.
Alleen dat het nergens op slaat.


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

Ik bin niet nederlandische.


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

I wonder if that was rigth?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ain't nobody got time for that. :mum


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lonellyyyyyyyyyyyy,im soo lonelyyyyyyyyyyyy,i have nobodyyyyyy,I am just jooooooooooooking,I have all of mein friends here on sas:clap!


----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)

:banana


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Now, whip it into shape. Shape it up, get straight. Go forward, move ahead. Try to detect it. It's not too late to whip it. Whip it real good. :boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That Reese's pie was so good.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:flush


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

omg this is SUCH a waste of daily posts. but it's hard to resist .


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

:yes Oh yeah, Adventure Time, I should watch that show, seen like 2 episodes, good stuff.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

TheNorwegian said:


> I wonder if that was rigth?


It was almost right!
You made it more german 

It had to be: Ik ben niet Nederlands


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I ate so much Thanksgiving food today. I wanted to make myself sick and I did for a little while.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:hide


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CumulusCongestus said:


> :hide


Mmmmm. Those turkeys look so good. O_O


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

*slurp slurp*


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> *slurp slurp*


I think I have a picture of what happened when you ate all those turkeys.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Boost/Bump/and Kick


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Biiolkboipsap. :blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah. What she said. up there ^


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:steam


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Heard you like useless posts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

dismiss said:


>


So awesome. I just stared at that for like 20 seconds and now I see lines all over my screen. xD


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Your moms chest hair!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Crying girl: (reading from paper)I wish we could all get along like we used to in middle school... I wish I could bake a cake filled with rainbows and smiles and everyone would eat and be happy... 
Damian: [shouting from back] She doesn't even go here! 
Teacher : Do you even go to this school? 
Crying Girl: No... I just have a lot of feelings... 
Teacher: Ok go home...

Oh mean girls <3 I love this movie. Movie night!


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:hide


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm having a hard time finishing up the third page for my research paper. >_<


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Crying girl: (reading from paper)I wish we could all get along like we used to in middle school... I wish I could bake a cake filled with rainbows and smiles and everyone would eat and be happy...
> Damian: [shouting from back] She doesn't even go here!
> Teacher : Do you even go to this school?
> Crying Girl: No... I just have a lot of feelings...
> ...


lol...I was reading that at first and I didn't know what it was until it said, "Do you even go to this school?"  I used to love that movie.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> lol...I was reading that at first and I didn't know what it was until it said, "Do you even go to this school?"  I used to love that movie.


Hahah it's deff in my top favs :yes I remember my Italian teacher let us watch that in class one day for the heck of it x) good times


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Hahah it's deff in my top favs :yes I remember my Italian teacher let us watch that in class one day for the heck of it x) good times


Nice. :b I have that movie. I've seen it like ten times. I got tired of it, though. It used to be one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:cry


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Boopbadoop I'm so bored! And so sad. Been noticing that so many awesome people are leaving this site.:/


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Hungryyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

(\/) oo (\/)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Dat swaaaaaaaaaga.


>.< That word is on the Divine list of words that make me go from calm to murderous bloodthirsty genocidal rage in 1.2 seconds :blank










Jk

Seriously though stop saying that word :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> >.< That word is on the Divine list of words that make me go from calm to murderous bloodthirsty genocidal rage in 1.2 seconds :blank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You meanie! >:[ I'm kidding. Yea, I don't like that, either. I just think it's hilarious, though. I can't help it. xD I'm posting too much again. >.>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

\(^_^)? <----- It has a hook for a hand.


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

wheeee


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

100, woo and yay.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Well, I posted.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

This homework shall be the end of me. Farewell cruel world!! *falls dramatically on the ground*.........ouch


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Do your homework! :wife


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:con


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

:evil:banana:evil


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

*___________
/-------------=
) II| L)------
/ II |
----
I was bored so I tried to make a gun....
It failed, BADLY lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

_ __________=_____________________
\\@(_______[______]______ _ _ _ _ ()
_ / \ | - _ _ _[ __ _ _]
/ / ( _ /_ _ (_( )
/____|'--- - - --'
\_ _ _ _/

That was pointless


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

back from Vegas. Wish it didn't end so soon  Hope I am able to make it out there for Christmas.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sorry Taylor swift but I hate you with the passion of a thousand burning suns. Your songs are causing my ears to bleed.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Bloop


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Bleep


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Blop


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bop


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope this will be a fun and festive December...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I see....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

It's December 1st ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> It's December 1st ^_^


20 days until the end of the world then :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

End of ze world party! :boogie:clap


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

can't wait to be reborn again


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> End of ze world party! :boogie:clap


This party will require lots of the essentials like hundreds of cats! :lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ I agree 110%!! Let's gather the cats!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

neineinein!cats gv me allergies!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:steam


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

If only I had a reason to walk out in the rain at 2 in the morning...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I need to find a new good addicting TV series to watch


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

God damn it figures as soon as I find another book I feel like reading chapters doesn't have it in stock :mum


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> I need to find a new good addicting TV series to watch


What are you interested in? The last decent series I watched was Death Note and Hellsing (only partially though) if you like Anime's.
Or (I've not seen series 4 yet) you could try Misfits.

.........Or My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. Not everyone likes it but no reason not to try, took me about 8 episodes on-off for me to get into it over about 6 months then I ended up watching 50 more the month I got really interested in it.

All the following are free online, not at low quality either!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

jJoe said:


> What are you interested in? The last decent series I watched was Death Note and Hellsing (only partially though) if you like Anime's.
> Or (I've not seen series 4 yet) you could try Misfits.
> 
> .........Or My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. Not everyone likes it but no reason not to try, took me about 8 episodes on-off for me to get into it over about 6 months then I ended up watching 50 more the month I got really interested in it.
> ...


I love death note <333 that was the best. What's misfits about I feel like I've heard of it before....


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> I love death note <333 that was the best. What's misfits about I feel like I've heard of it before....


A bunch of people working on community service get caught up in a lightning storm and get supernatural powers. Simon has SA for a bit too (if you watch it you'll know who I mean), doesn't hold back on swearing or rudeness either and they are british - which is always good for me.

Misfits is on 4oD in the UK and Hulu on the USA (not sure what regions Hulu covers aside from that). It doesn't take its time to settle in its stride either which is nice.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

jJoe said:


> A bunch of people working on community service get caught up in a lightning storm and get supernatural powers. Simon has SA for a bit too (if you watch it you'll know who I mean), doesn't hold back on swearing or rudeness either and they are british - which is always good for me.
> 
> Misfits is on 4oD in the UK and Hulu on the USA (not sure what regions Hulu covers aside from that).


Yep I think I know what you're talking about! Is it really good???


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> Yep I think I know what you're talking about! Is it really good???


Yeah one of my favorite shows.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Yeah one of my favorite shows.


Hm okay I think I may give it a shot  thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

don't you hate random aches or cramps in your body with no explanation??


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

What if a moderator decided to delete this thread? Lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

T
o
a
d

L
i
c
k
e
r

i
s

o
f
f
i
c
i
a
l
l
y

t
h
e

k
i
n
g

o
f

t
h
i
s

t
h
r
e
a
d


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sis seemed to really like my story tonight. Laughed a few times, added her opinions during it...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

God damn it. I don't supposed any one would happen to know what's causing this to flicker on my screen every couple of seconds, I figure it's a texture mod screwing up but I've been disabling them one by one and haven't figured out wtfs causing it :mum

http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/577849023634025863/302A62DED959C499A892FF8B1502E223315F1B4D/


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

True story...


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ahhhh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Too excited for my hair cut Wednesday- it has been too long!  (July 1st or so I believe)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ask me about my weiner!!!!


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Supposedly weiner isn't an actual word :um


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

enough with my little pony! I- I just don't get it... :no


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

owwie, my tummy. Stupid water, you were never my friend. :no


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

What is up with that hair!SIES OPRAH!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I dunno,maybe its him.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ja-nee,dis hulle skuld...........


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I ike pizza...........


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

She drives me crazy,ha............ha,Like no1 else,ha................ha..............she drives me crazy,and I cant help myselkf........ha........ha.................


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

boost


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

boosty boost


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

boosty boost boost


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

boosty boost boost boost


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

haha, the word "boost" looks weird now


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sjarrap malema!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Super secret post of secrets.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*singing* _And I will wait, I will wait for yooouuu..._


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear..........


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

.........








........


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the earPen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the earPen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

bloop


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the earPen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the earPen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear. Pen behind the ear, pen behind the ear


Are these lyrics to a song?

They're really catchy.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Are these lyrics to a song?
> 
> They're really catchy.


Yes they are and yes it is. You will hum it all day and attempt it yourself.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Yes they are and yes it is. You will hum it all day and attempt it yourself.


OH GOD. I was just being sarcastic. I didn't know this was a real song....

Brilliant.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Omg that is catchy :rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wash my potty mouth motha ****a. Wash my potty mouth motha ****a. I swear too much and I need it clean motha ****a. I swear too much and I need it clean motha ****a.

I made that up. :>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's funny that I had a dream last night that I flicked this woman off while I was driving and when I went to school today, I this car honked at me, so I flicked them off. That's probably why they honked again, so I flicked them off a second time. I'm bad. I've never done that before. xD


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

RAIN!!! :boogie nothing better to fall asleep to than that.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> It's funny that I had a dream last night that I flicked this woman off while I was driving and when I went to school today, I this car honked at me, so I flicked them off. That's probably why they honked again, so I flicked them off a second time. I'm bad. I've never done that before. xD


Next you'll be having roadside fights. Are your cats grown yet? They could help.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Gahh today is one of those days I'm going to force myself to run. It's so cold outside though.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Gahh today is one of those days I'm going to force myself to run. It's so cold outside though.


Temperature?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Temperature?


Listen 38 degrees Fahrenheit is cold to me! >_<


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spit


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Listen 38 degrees Fahrenheit is cold to me! >_<


That's 3 degrees Celsius that's really warm. It's -1 here and it's still to warm. :sigh


----------



## Irvine (May 30, 2012)

Hmm nice thread


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ok, just gotta post here then I'm done for the 'night'!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

If america loves chicken so much,how come they don't have chicken jerkey?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Whats up?
Whats down?
Dont frown!
Just smile!
For a while!
And be happy!
Like Uncle Chappy!
kiss a girl!
Just for the thrill!
Get run over!
By a rangerover!
Fall asleep!
Into the deep!
Never wake up!
Never say,whats up?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I dont know,ask him yourself!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Go away barrack,back to iraq!

Find osama,call him obama!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Jer.ry.je.ry.jer.ry.jer.ry.jer.ry.jer.ry


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I like pie,dont ask why!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

She comes from the land of the love,where U can never get enough.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Having roadside fights with roadkill. :rofl


Now you kill :um...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Milk and cereal, milk and cereal, milk and cereal, cereal and milk!


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:no


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm in the 3rd category now :yay


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Milk and cereal, milk and cereal, milk and cereal, cereal and milk!


Whoop! Best song ever! lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Whoop! Best song ever! lol


Hahaha. I was listening to that song earlier. It's so hilarious. xD


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Best song ever. Milk and cereal is :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

General the Panda said:


> I like pie,dont ask why!


Why do you like pie?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi, I just met you and this is crazy but I have some candy and I'd like for you to get in my van. :duck


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Hi, I just met you and this is crazy but I have some candy and I'd like for you to get in my van. :duck


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


Yes. <:


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:'>


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> :'>


:squeeze I'm in a hugging mood.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :squeeze I'm in a hugging mood.


:squeeze


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


So true! LOVE Scrubs!! :boogie


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

:eyes :eyes :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

:idea


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

MindEraser said:


> :idea


:boogie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry got tempo banned. :<


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Strwbrry got tempo banned. :<


The fuu?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Strwbrry got tempo banned. :<


Did she ask for it? Or is the return of a cat as your avatar closely linked with this conspiracy?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Did she ask for it? Or is the return of a cat as your avatar closely linked with this conspiracy?


My return of the cat has to do with it.  Nah, I'm just kidding. I don't know. Maybe she asked for it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Strwbrry got tempo banned. :<


Dafuq? Must of been requested she's a self admitted goody two shoes :teeth


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:hide


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

this weather rocks


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hm.............bic max and coke.............


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

General the Panda said:


>


No I don't think so, but the bread thing reveals my darker nature.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

.,/,.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Dafuq? Must of been requested she's a self admitted goody two shoes :teeth


I'm sure she requested it herself.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Woohoo. I passed English and Art Appreciation with an A. :boogie I still haven't gotten my grades for my Anatomy/Physiology lecture and lab class.


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

:drunk :cuddle :yay  :heart


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


:shock


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you. Come again!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

( ͡º ͜ʖ ͡º)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thats called homicide,my dear Watson!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :shock


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

sttuuupiiidd nose, I just suffered through sneezing and blowing you out 100 times a day less than 4 weeks ago!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

luj


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

1


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

2


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

3


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Can U C me?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dom tronk voel.................


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yo no se............


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Je ne sais pas


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

stimuler..............


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Watashiniha wakaranai........


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Вы делаете меня с ума, моя принцесса ........


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

У меня есть ощущение, что вы можете прочитать


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tôi đang nói gì vậy?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

hombre ................. Necesito una ducha


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nǐ hěn piàoliang, hēi táo huánghòu


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why are my eyelids so heavy :mum


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Why are my eyelids so heavy :mum


lmao...How can eyelids be heavy? :b


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I came.I saw.I forgot my bag at the airport.

Forgetlius Ceaser.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

50 posts limit sucks. >.>


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

General the Panda said:


> I came.I saw.I forgot my bag at the airport.
> 
> Forgetlius Ceaser.


Hey! Don't mock Caesar!!!

:mum


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I just got an e-mail that I made the Dean's list. \(^_^)/


Congrats!!!! :clap:boogie I'm happy for you!


----------



## FabiusMaximus (Dec 15, 2012)

toutenkarthon said:


> Hey! Don't mock Caesar!!!
> 
> :mum


Caesar was a tyrant!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

toutenkarthon said:


> Congrats!!!! :clap:boogie I'm happy for you!


Thanks. :yay


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

:clap


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

487 pages? Yup it's still a secret all right lol


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm done finals. Who else is done finals? WOOOHOOOOOOOOO 

I can finally burn all of my work. 

Au revoir! Bon voyage school


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> 50 posts limit sucks. >.>


I've never reached the 50 post limit in one day before... i don't know how people can do it all the time.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

They came in the night,we could not hold them off,the last of us retreated here.....................


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Best get the clothes I'm going to bring to Vegas out later today . Cannot wait till Sat!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

FabiusMaximus said:


> Caesar was a tyrant!!


Cassius... is that you?!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FabiusMaximus said:


> Caesar was a tyrant!!


The gauls let the Romans build a wall around their fort they deserved to have their hands cut off for that blunder. :lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I wish I had heaphones that muted everyting. O_O


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> I wish I had heaphones that muted everyting. O_O


That reminds me, I need to get some earmuffs to block out the noises in this house. >_< I should buy some for Christmas.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why is the word plop so funny to me? :|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Why is the word plop so funny to me? :|


Because:sus you have a vault filled with pies!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Because:sus you have a vault filled with pies!


That is correct sir!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> That is correct sir!


Hand them over! :teeth


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I want some really good apple pie


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

****


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

?,.,m.n


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Hand them over! :teeth


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

whats so secret about zis thread!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Creepy..............


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

General the Panda said:


>












yay fill the thread with ponies


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*







*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> I wish it was raining late tonight instead of right now. :b


:rain there


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> :rain there


Yay! \(^_^)/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went to go feed the dog in the rain. I thought I was going to get soaking wet.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I went to go feed the rain in the dog. I thought I was going to get soaking wet.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> I went to go feed the rain in the dog. I thought I was going to get soaking wet.


lmao...That makes no sense. xD


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

You 'avin a giggle there mate? I'll bash ye fookin' ead in. I swear on me mum.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> You 'avin a giggle there mate? I'll bash ye fookin' ead in. I swear on me mum.


:sus :con


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

hahaa, I got what you said


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Alsdkjf lj lsd ldsk lasdfjldjf :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Stupid spiders are still alive do to this ridiculously warm ****ing winter.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Stupid spiders are still alive do to this ridiculously warm ****ing winter.


We should switch places.  I love spiders. :>


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

gyhj


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blah:blah:blah:blah:blah:blah:blah:blah:blah


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm weird. I don't like going offline until my post count is a neat, round number. Is that what OCD is like? I never have it any other time


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Aaaand


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

250. Best hit the hay. Catch some zzzz's. Head of to the land of nod. Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream (Dum, dum, dum, dum) and all that jazz.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I keep itching. >_<


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

not gonna be fun awaking at 8 AM this morning.... not my fault, had no idea when to wake since sis was out all day and night today!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Derp derp derpty herp derp derp derp derpty herp

:eyes:eyes:eyes
:eyes:eyes:eyes
:eyes:eyes:eyes


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Herps.












I hear you.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh man, I was eating BBQ when I looked at that pic. :no xD


Lucky I didn't pick one of the many genital herpes pictures then


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

Now this is a post I can post in.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Lucky I didn't pick one of the many genital herpes pictures then


Haha, ew.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bladibladibla.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My feet are cold.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dismiss said:


>


Wow - this pic could give me a panic attack!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

god damn my lips are so chaped.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

My life is a joke. Lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Figures the 75mm has to bounce the last shot and get me killed by the derp gun on the kv-2 just for the jgpanther to steal the damn gold. :wife :mum


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

xcghfvx5yriezdxtfjghkzdkiutjcg


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Stupid toilet pipes are to narrow. :mum


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

and... again


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

perfect no stress thread... nice !


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

and... why not just one more


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

ok, just one more so I can hit 30 post and I can go...


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm leaving now bye * waves*


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

walking out of the thread.... right...


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

now.


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

guess who is back ?



kidding ... I'm really leaving...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Damn that case I want for my computer is sold out.


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

I have just unscrewed my laptop because it overheated every 10 minutes. Now it overheats every 30 minutes... :yay


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Boost le posts!To le front!ADVANCE!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

That guy again..............


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wo bu zhidao what small mac is!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nín hǎo! Nín hǎo! Ü yǒu!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

gracias de santa


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

:blah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :blah:blah:blah:blah:blah


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

I got 3 lumps of coal ! hip hip hooray ! now I will have warmth this cold day ! Oh Santa ! You're the Best !!!


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas ! God bless us, every one ! well, except for....
nevermind.


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

* *




hey does anyone know how to use spoiler tabs here?


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

oh well,  no spoilers for now then... no secret treasure box of goodness...


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

I really like this thread... like a lot... a really lot, lot.... like super lot.


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

*throws ball*


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

*catches ball*- *throws ball*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sevrin said:


> oh well,  no spoilers for now then... no secret treasure box of goodness...


[SPOILER="Like this"]{SPOILER="Message to be shown to the user in the box"}Message to be revealed when the spoiler button is pushed"{/SPOILER}
Replace {} with [ ]
[/SPOILER]


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

*catches ball... and leaves* 

good times.


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> [SPOILER="Like this"]{SPOILER="Message to be shown to the user in the box"}Message to be revealed when the spoiler button is pushed"{/SPOILER}
> Replace {} with [ ]
> [/SPOILER]


[SPOILER="Yes ! *clap* "]this is a lot harder than I thought  Thank you!:clap[/SPOILER]


----------



## what da fuq (Dec 26, 2012)

493 pages?!!!! Daaaammmmnnn.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

what da *** said:


> 493 pages?!!!! Daaaammmmnnn.


sweet name


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


how many of your 76k posts are from this thread?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

All that chocolate I ate yesterday made me hyper I think. :3 I get hyper from chocolate. Hehe.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Conjunction junction... What's your function?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> All that chocolate I ate yesterday made me hyper I think. :3 I get hyper from chocolate. Hehe.


Were cutting you off now no more candy. :no

:teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Were cutting you off now no more candy. :no
> 
> :teeth


But...but I love candy. It's so good and it makes me act silly. Must eat more candy! :nw I praise thee chocolate candy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> But...but I love candy. It's so good and it makes me act silly. Must eat more candy! :nw I praise thee chocolate candy.


My new mini fridge is filled with chocolate and other junk right now lol :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> My new mini fridge is filled with chocolate and other junk right now lol :lol


:boogie Sweet! I still have some white powdered chex mix, Reese's cups, Hershey's kisses, chocolate covered peanuts, and cookies left. opcorn Not all of it is mine, though. :3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Damn it I cant stop whistling or singing well killing all these morons that cant aim straight or drive properly. :lol

If it storms or snows, or the sun smiles on us,
The day burning hot, or ice cold of the night.
Dusty are our faces, but joyful are our minds,


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I need to buy some stockings when I go clothes shopping tomorrow. :>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I need to buy some stockings when I go clothes shopping tomorrow. :>


Just wear the Christmas ones.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Just wear the Christmas ones.


lol :3


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

my butt is kinda itchy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nothing to see here move along move along.


----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

I regret nothing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

joey22099 said:


> my butt is kinda itchy


Scratch it. xD


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

****


----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

(")
?_/( \_?
( )


----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

oops... should have previewed post first.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

When you're feeling down and depressed, take a bite out of Life cereal and become immortal.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Never gonna give you up. Never gonna let you down. Never gonna turn around and dessert you. Never gonna give never gonna give give you up! That's a shout out to you. Yea, you.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

i need a boost


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Never gonna give you up. Never gonna let you down. Never gonna turn around and dessert you. Never gonna give never gonna give give you up! That's a shout out to you. Yea, you.


That song suits any action scene involving destruction and death. It also rather funny listening to it well driving off a bridge and crushing another tank.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That pizza was good. I could go for some more.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> That *pizza *was good. I could go for some more.


:mum :wife :bash :mum :twak


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :mum :wife :bash :mum :twak


*gives you a slice*  With pepperoni and sausage.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want to eat this whole bag of M&Ms.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I want to eat this whole bag of M&Ms.


do it


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> do it


Okay.  I'll eat them until I puke. Nah, I'm kidding.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Okay.  I'll eat them until I puke. Nah, I'm kidding.


Who pukes m&m's?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

They dem fancy peanut M&Ms?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> Who pukes m&m's?


I wonder what it would look like with all the different M&M colors. Rainbow puke. :haha



Monotony said:


> They dem fancy peanut M&Ms?


No. :b I don't eat the peanut M&Ms.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I wonder what it would look like with all the different M&M colors. Rainbow puke. :haha.


Would probably look like liquid turd with sprinkles.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> Would probably look like liquid turd with sprinkles.


lmao....That would be a colorful sight to see.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Spider pig, spider pig does whatever a spider pig does.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

God damn my cooking sucks, hah.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

B-b-b-bird bird bird bird is the word. B-b-b-bird bird bird bird is the word.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Op op op oppa gangnam style!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

lmao


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

I like boobs.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

sadmeme said:


> I like boobs.


it's full of sugar, who doesn't?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> it's full of sugar, who doesn't?


:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

falling down said:


> it's full of sugar, who doesn't?


Well forget about sugar cubes I might as well just put boobs in my tea then

:lol


----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

I will find you, and you will I, do when You find me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Well forget about sugar cubes I might as well just put boobs in my tea then
> 
> :lol


Just a spoonful of boobies makes the medicine go down.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


> lmao


This is so funny.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

I want 200 post before the end of the year.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

I think..


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

i can..


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

do


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

this


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

YES.. Happy new year too me!! :clap


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The cow goes meow.

The pig goes bark.

The cat goes cuckoo. 

The owl goes oink oink.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Epic.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lemonade. Lemonade. It only tastes good once you get laid. 


:um I just came up with that off the top of my head.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt. His name is my name, too. Whenever we go out, the people always shout, There goes John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The itsy bitsy spider climbed up the water spout. Down came the rain and washed the spider out. Up came the sun and dried up all the rain and the itsy bitsy spider climbed up the spout again.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

dismiss said:


>


:afr


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

lol bet no one even clicks on the links


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :afr


^ ok nvm that was wierd .lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

blu xo said:


> lol bet no one even clicks on the links


I (mostly) do, but if it looks boring, it's gone in a second XD

...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

You don't have to be rich to be my girl. You don't have to be cool to rule my world. Ain't no particular sign I'm more compatible with. I just want your extra time and your danananananananana...kiss!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

pastels said:


>


Why do I always look at nasty pics while I'm eating? uke


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

lol^^


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:afr <------ Sometimes, that smiley looks like it has the runs.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Son of a *****! Now I need to go back to the store tomorrow and buy a new power supply. :mum :bash


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Weebles wobble but they don't fall down. I'll make those damn weebles fall down. :mum


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

mah mama na mahna mah namwomp mwomp
ma mo mo mana mo
mahna mahna
(ba dee bedebe)
mahna mahna
(ba debe dee)
Mahna Mahna!
(ba dee bedebe bedebe badebe debe de-de de-de-de)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ahhh I've missed this thread lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

derp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

So now, $1 only gets me four chicken nuggets at Wendy's instead of five?


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

dismiss said:


>


Starry night! I love that painting :yes


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

,./


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

_starry starry night
paint your patterns blue and grey..._


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That painting animation is awesome. I wonder what the painter would say if he could see it that way.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Damn, my internet today is horrible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

13 more days. \(^_~)/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

God this is going to take for ever >.<


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

boosts


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

400th post!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I wish I had a golden ticket to Willy Wonka's chocolate factory. If it only existed. Maybe it does in a magical land somewhere. :um


The magical kingdom of Switzerland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

rzdgf


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^:boogie:boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> She's a super freak. Super freak. She's super freakay!


That's not a very nice thing to say about fallen. :no :teeth



fallen18 said:


> ^:boogie:boogie


:rofl beat me to the post. :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> She's a super freak. Super freak. She's super freakay!


I like playing that song on my bass lol.  :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> I like playing that song on my bass lol.  :teeth


Sweet.  I bet it sounds awesome. 



Monotony said:


> That's not a very nice thing to say about fallen. :no :teeth
> 
> :rofl beat me to the post. :b


What's going on here? :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't poop on my party monotony! :boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ I don't merely poop on party's >.< I rain Divine godly Meteors onto them :twisted


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Still not stopping my dancing :boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony don't feel like dancing :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Monotony don't feel like dancing :teeth


I only dance when I'm standing on a pile of my enemy's corpses. :lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

That picture would probably look awesome on my desktop XD


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

uuhhhh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monotony said:


>


 Cool pic, but VERY scary! :afr. The pretty colors are misleading. :lol


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

uh


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Uh oh.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ hahaha I hate that too!! Take off the damn sticker!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hm I seem to have spent the last 4 hours watching videos of ant colonies and ant and termite colonies going to war with each other again. :con

Damn you national geographic and BBC stop making me watch ant videos! :wife


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ he dented thin sheet metal impressive :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am creeped out by this page......seriously :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

This thread makes me scratch my head...  

hey i just rhymed... and I do not not wanna return to hell... but my first class is soon IDGAF


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 14 seconds.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Raulz0r said:


> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 14 seconds.


I like your sig. It depresses the **** outta me tho


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

ACCV93 said:


> I like your sig. It depresses the **** outta me tho


Thank you, you are so sweet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I have so much to say.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*Sitting in the empty corner of the library where the comfy chairs are*
*Wild girl appears*

"Hey can you fill out this survey for one of my classes"

God damn it you survey people are like parasites :mum


----------



## Ilinx (Jan 8, 2013)

I am the lizard king
I can do anything


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Can you jump from tree to tree?


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Let's see here...


----------



## Ilinx (Jan 8, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


> Can you jump from tree to tree?


Yes I can! But somehow I am better at jumping from tree to ground.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Bahahah, a song named "Is This a Party, or a Dick Measuring Contest"


----------



## Ilinx (Jan 8, 2013)

Reminds me of the song: "It is a quote"


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hehe.There's a lot of weird song names...
Or just weird songs, like:


----------



## Ilinx (Jan 8, 2013)

Haha, yes I know what you are talking about. 






PS: I like to sing, wave my hands and playing guitar on the toilet.
PPS: Sometimes I also pee.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

That's a funny video 



> PS: I like to sing, wave my hands and playing guitar on the toilet.
> PPS: Sometimes I also pee.


Haha, i didn't need to know that!

This is a bit weird (song) as well.But it sounds nice.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Ilinx (Jan 8, 2013)

I love it when some videos are disabled on youtube because of copyrights. /ironyoff

Somehow I managed to find the video on another side, but I am afraid I am not really into core. I must admit it was really funny when i found out they are a christian 
core-band. Suddenly the band name "Demon Hunter" became a saintly touch.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

cool thread


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

cooperativeCreature said:


> cool thread


You're welcome son


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

:kiss:duel:eyes:evil:kma


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm thinking.................I'm thinking....................I'm still thinking...........


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

///


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Some people shouldn't be allowed to use Facebook


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

i do this with value 

People who have social anxiety{or any other disorder,trauma,etc} want to feel all the sweet stuff of life too, because they see that they have nothing good and are prone to find ways how to prove it. So they don't have so called 'normal' life because they keep finding reasons prevent them from having it in first place.

Imagine all that data{experience of life so far} being in shape of lego constructor pieces.
And all possible shapes of pieces of this constructor is just some type
of experiance split in even smaller compartments, some are feelings, expressions, ideas, certain type of memories,
views on life/reality{they change with time, but remain same type} and so on. If you follow this idea, good!
All of it{vastness of unmanaged pieces we have aquired durning our lives so far} is just huge amount of lego pieces, vast space{mind} of unstructured lego, pile of nothingness in shape of all these lego pieces.
But if we all just had this vast nothingness in our heads it wouldn't be much of experience of life, now would it? It would be either still emptiness{since nothing is created} or absolute chaos{because they are all over the place and nothing is built}.
So we keep the rules simple, we build consciously and while doing that we dicover unconscious creations along the way and it further
improves or adds up into our experience of building even more conscious stuff{a skill that keeps developing} and while doing that we keep discovering something new again and again all over again.
Pretty much what mindstate you are in now{mindstate of selfvictimizing emo attention ***** or egomaniacal bully or any other mindset you can think of} is just what you have built with some of the available lego pieces you had at our disposal.
It starts while you are a kid, you build something unconsciously because your mind is not developed enough. So you have mix of all what you got in one big piece. Skill at it's beggining, level 1 in building your life.
Then you age even more and become conscious of your own actions and all actions around you.You gain level 2 at building your reality from all the pieces so far.
Then you start building your stuff with some basiic idea and add pieces to your already existing level 1 creation. Since you are gained a level to this game and level 2 is just level 2 anyway, you cannot possibly imagine what is the creation you want to make.
So you just pick what you feel or decide is good enough pieces and add to your creation so far whith idea to build smething.
And remember, all the pieces are just experience you had so far. 'I was lucky my mom got me that firetruck and now i like big cars more than small cars.' It is just one example of a piece you use in your creation.
Then you eventualy advance in levels and get better. And at this point where you should be able to really start building your perfect life with all the good experience and live cool as you !imagine! a life ought to be.{because you do not understand that life already is how it is and you live it now}.
Life exists in your head not outside of it, because all the anxiety and trauma is only in the head anyway.
Sad part is if you have lot of bad pieces fi you had bad life so far {sad memories of abuse, bad traumatic accident or whatever the case of bad piece}. The creation will have lot of those bad
pieces in it. That leads to this one huge creatin you have now in your head created with all these pieces in your mind, this current constructed mindstate of yours. And your frustration is just from this huge creation constructed really as one chaotic structure that has really no defined shape,style or meaning. 
It is a big mess and your frustration is manifestation of this messed up creation. Which is in your head!!!! All your fear and your trauma is in your mind's doing. You have been living only with your mind as center viewpoint on your life. You have totally ignored body and soul which offer other vast possibilities of
seeing life from other totally different viewpoints. And those two are topics on they're own so this pretty much is it.
Think this over, take any advices you can get out of this or no. It is your choice, just as it was mine to write all this, and i did it for myself ^_^ just to kill the boredom of being trapped in house 
F/u/ck me for all the terrible grammar and typos i have displayed in this wall f text, and f/u/ck you just in case for no real reason!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hehe, yep


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

Lolwtf


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Microwave his arm!


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

+1


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

HollowPrince said:


>


:clap:cup


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

supersky said:


> ///


tamagotchi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> Some people shouldn't be allowed to use Facebook


A figure representing my future self.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I doubt that.But still, there's nothing wrong with having lots of cats 

...


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

fuuunnnyyy stuff


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

HollowPrince said:


> Some people shouldn't be allowed to use Facebook


 Is there a version with only cats to expand on the collection? :lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

As far i know, nope.But that's a nice idea XD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

utube.com --- /watch?v=PizeHgklxmM

it really helps, come on toy can't be THAT narrow minded to totally ignore the onfo it offers to you!


IT helps TO come off FROM social anxiety!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

HollowPrince said:


>


 Wow - I would call Children's Services on her. No parenting skills whatsoever. The kid is now going to cuss his mom out, cuss his dad out, and even cuss his DOG out!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Eh, America...Children Services because of this... *laughs*
IMO - not a big deal.People cuss all the time, so what?And the ones who are smart enough, will figure out if it's polite enough, or not, eventually.

Instead of focusing on a lot more serious problems, people overreact over some stupid things.

Anyway...


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^haaaa


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Help him out duh :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

50 minutes uninstalling skyrim mods and I still have over 30 more to uninstall >.<


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


>


OH MY GOD :lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Monotony said:


> 50 minutes uninstalling skyrim mods and I still have over 30 more to uninstall >.<


You could reinstall Windows twice for that time XD

,,


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

SO ****ing bored :cry


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Join the party.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

*


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't know, i love cabbage >.>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ I will then get off my *** and get around to purging humanity.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

XD, i hope not, since i don't use Facebook (almost never).

A bit long...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I want a case of Dr Pepper I will pay 3 severed ears!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ I'll pay 10 severed fingers and an ear !


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

guess I'll get ready for bed...


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Aaaaand after 2 hours of arguments with my parents, about religion, I'm back.Frakking hell.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I hate watching too many vids on youtube then before I know it I don't have enough time to write for the night. :/


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, yeah, it can take a lot of time.I do the same, just with music videos usually.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Eight!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^^^^^ Hopefully he hasn't reproduced yet.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Death to the deer lord!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha..


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^haaaa


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Twelve!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

HollowPrince said:


> Eh, America...Children Services because of this... *laughs*
> IMO - not a big deal.People cuss all the time, so what?And the ones who are smart enough, will figure out if it's polite enough, or not, eventually.
> 
> Instead of focusing on a lot more serious problems, people overreact over some stupid things.
> ...


That is just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

For Hugh Laurie fans, a bit of old stuff...:


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

why would you want to be a high poster on here?

drat!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

hope something fun happens this weekend


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Booost!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Word of the day.

Auriferous - containing gold


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


>


Well guess they're going to have to fix her since she's not intelligent enough to figure out how a condom works.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ :lol good one


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:sus


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm sick of not feeling full after eating!! I better tonight. Meatloaf dinner with baked potatoes... has to fill me up. The last thing I want is to gain weight. Grr...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## deanman (Dec 27, 2012)

caremeter


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm happy right now and I will kill the next mother ****er that interrupts my happiness channel for an unimportant broadcast of stupid bull**** with my bare hands.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> I'm sick of not feeling full after eating!! I better tonight. Meatloaf dinner with baked potatoes... has to fill me up. The last thing I want is to gain weight. Grr...


Oh goodness. I know what you mean. I rarely get full ever. I think I have a tapeworm living inside of me. It seems that I've been getting full more frequently lately, though. Hmm, I wonder why.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh goodness. I know what you mean. I rarely get full ever. I think I have a tapeworm living inside of me. It seems that I've been getting full more frequently lately, though. Hmm, I wonder why.


I have the same problem every once in a while as well it's certainly not a tapeworm it would of been crushed to death under the sheer weight of my ****s If it was in my stomach it would of been dissolved by the 9 trillion different acids in there.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I have the same problem every once in a while as well it's certainly not a tapeworm it would of been crushed to death under the sheer weight of my ****s If it was in my stomach it would of been dissolved by the 9 trillion different acids in there.


lmao...That makes a lot of sense. Now, that's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh goodness. I know what you mean. I rarely get full ever. I think I have a tapeworm living inside of me. It seems that I've been getting full more frequently lately, though. Hmm, I wonder why.


But I used to get full, just a couple months ago! It's only been for a few weeks maybe I haven't gotten full easily. I had a piece of peanut butter toast at 1 AM last night, even though I already had my hot chocolate a few hours before!

:get


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> But I used to get full, just a couple months ago! It's only been for a few weeks maybe I haven't gotten full easily. I had a piece of peanut butter toast at 1 AM last night, even though I already had my hot chocolate a few hours before!
> 
> :get


Hmmm, I don't know. That is weird. I started to be hungry all the time when I was like 13 or 14. :S I have been getting more full lately and it seems like I've been eating faster lately, too. I don't know if that's why. I've been eating slow for about 2 and a half years now and before I started eating slow, I would eat fast and wouldn't get full. So, I don't know what's going on with my stomach. xD Could it be some medication you're taking or something? Or have you been eating differently or anything?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ HAAA

No, the meds I've been on hasn't given me side effects. I managed to eat properly yesterday and today. I didn't even have a snack after lunch today so I'm happy with that. Just some odd thing I'm going to have to look out for and make sure I don't get chubby.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

SAS is DEAD. where is everyone?










Tis ok. I found a cool place called ************ . I literally typed that in all asterisks knowing thta it would come up that way anyway. As ************* is blocked by the spam filter.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> ^ HAAA
> 
> No, the meds I've been on hasn't given me side effects. I managed to eat properly yesterday and today. I didn't even have a snack after lunch today so I'm happy with that. Just some odd thing I'm going to have to look out for and make sure I don't get chubby.


Well, that's good then. \(^_^)/ I count calories, so I don't get fat. xD lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:fall:fall:fall


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

~


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Rain!!! I love you!! :boogie


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

mserychic said:


> Spamming my way to 10,000 posts woo!


And here you are...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


>


They clearly didn't have any intelligence beaten into their head when they where younger.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

RAIN why must you tease me?! I want to hear you all day long!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All those iPhones and Apple's stock has been dropping a ton in the last four months.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Is it just me or does the "cuddle" emote look like two smileys sucking each other's faces off in a passionate make-out session?

:cuddle

Wtf? XD


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Heh, yep, it does look so.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Boost!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


>


They failed to summon Cthulhu I am diaspoint.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## steve224 (Jan 25, 2013)

a


----------



## steve224 (Jan 25, 2013)

c


----------



## steve224 (Jan 25, 2013)

d


----------



## steve224 (Jan 25, 2013)

e


----------



## steve224 (Jan 25, 2013)

f


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ LOL!!

ahhhh, I wished it would snow here


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

This is my 667th post, I would've liked keeping 666 a bit longer


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Monotony said:


> They failed to summon Cthulhu I am diaspoint.


It sounds funny when you imagine the scene :lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


>


What if the second male has sperm that will come charging in with spears and swords and butcher your genes?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

h


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.pleated-jeans.com/2013/01/29/meet-sam-the-cat-with-eyebrows-9-pics/


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

l 
:hb
6 AM
IM HURTLING HOME AGAIN


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

In 6 am?Lol.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ahhhh amazing stuff


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Level of stupidity is huge...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm going to my NAMI meeting tonight.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

****ing hell, my stomach is killing me...ugh, i hope i don't end up puking it all up :/


----------



## TimLikesApples (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

TimLikesApples said:


>


My friend from England sent me this- yummy!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Deleted..


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Omnomnomnomnom !!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There's somethin' strange in the neighborhood.....


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


>


:blank I approve :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wonder how much longer it's going to take my dad to work on half of the house. It's already been almost a month and he still has to finish up the room I'll be moving in and my room and the bathroom. Ugh. >_<


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am listen to "One the Beach" while having three inches of snow on the ground.

Happy Groundhog Day! :eyes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Two million astro corn raiders!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

These are the good times. :banana




































Not. :blank


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I was just about to write the last part XD

If it was, we wouldn't be here then, eh? 

...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HollowPrince said:


> I was just about to write the last part XD
> 
> If it was, we wouldn't be here then, eh?
> 
> ...


'Tis true. 

Haha, I love puns.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Puns are so funny that... oh wait they aren't never mind then


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> ^ Puns are so funny that... oh wait they aren't never mind then


Pun hater. :no


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ I have the sudden urge to punch a hole through their skull for having that name and being so stupid.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

xD

Ehh... I'm bored :/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> ^ I have the sudden urge to punch a hole through their skull for having that name and being so stupid.


Emily is a pretty name. :> But yea, I agree with the stupid part.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

More people should tattoo this to their forehead.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Pie


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Is


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Good


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

So


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Is candy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Also


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Blueberries


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Are also


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Good


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Like


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Pie and candy is good. I'm not crazy about blueberries, though.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Rap


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


Noooo! Chocolate is not my cup of tea.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Why am I watching ant farm


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Nobody likes fish hooks


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

iNeedtoRelax said:


> Noooo! Chocolate is not my cup of tea.


Chocolaticst. :no

:teeth


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I want you. I want you so bad. I want you. I want you so bad it's driving me mad it's driving me mad.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

uhhhhmmmm


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

^ The Cave is a really good song... Also, I want to stab my eyeballs out right now.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

^ That's a bad idea. Listen to some music, and relax instead


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

^ LOL

Yeah, I had a headache and just finished talking to a weird person on here that made me feel horrible. A couple of hours (and advil) later made me feel a lot better.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

:/ I hate headaches.

Glad you're ok now  Weird is the new normal...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I both do and don't want to go to school :sigh


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, yeah, i know what you mean..

I need to go to see neuropsychiatrist later >.> Bahhhh


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Walk past some one you know think of,nothing to say. Think of thousands of things 5 minutes later. :mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I go to my psychiatrist today.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

That must be fun xD


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


>


If I was able to invent something that telepathic allows me to pimp slap every one the world would quickly have less morons.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh no, I'm starting to tear up, so many memories we shared together...


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


>


?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

To pick a f--kin lock you turn it left and right.
To pick a f--kin wife, you keep your *dick* in sight!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> ?


Some guy broke a jam jar, and obviously wants to scare his friends xD

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - images I hope to forget on this page! :um


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha xD


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Eh, the internet...


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> Eh, the internet...


It truly is that easy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> Eh, the internet...


So that's what 134 blowjobs? Well she's going to be busy for a while. :lol


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Why am I not in bed


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I should be


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I have so many apps


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Sims free play is fun


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't panic and don't forget your towel.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:boogie


Vuldoc said:


> Don't panic and don't forget your towel.


Huh


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hitchhikers Guide To Galaxy dude


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

iNeedtoRelax said:


> :boogie
> 
> Huh


all is good in poker town.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm confuzzled


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Pie is good


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

One direction yo


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Omg harry stylezzzzzzz xoxo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Harry styles


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

:lol

:con


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Niall


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Horon


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Why can't my homework go **** itself?


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yummy mmhmm


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

ACCV93 said:


> Why can't my homework go **** itself?


burn it


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> Why can't my homework go **** itself?


I hate homework


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Ugh I have school tomorrow


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Why is there school tomorrow


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Somebody cancel school


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I wish tomorrow was a snow day


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I was sick two days last week


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I hate throwing up


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I love the endorphins though.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Like exercise


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I wish I had school tomorrow instead of sitting in the ****ing waiting rooms at two doctors appointments :mum


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Good luck 

Mhm, I think I'll start watching The X-Files again.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Yo Mr. White!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

good, I finally feel sleepy now...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

archipelago


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


>


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

:banana


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ :um :tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Kind of :um


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :[


Well at least the inside of your nose isnt burnt, itchy and discoloured from silver nitrate :um


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

It's far from awkward


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

me in sixth hour today.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

OMG why is it late already? :|


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Because time passes fast.

Oh well, time for me to go lay in my casket...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> Because time passes fast.
> 
> Oh well, time for me to go lay in my casket...


Except when you want it to go quickly >.> I think ill skip class and nap in the library in the mornin


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Except when you want it to go quickly >.> I think ill skip class and nap in the library in the mornin


Games usually help with that, If you're just waiting, doing nothing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Mhm...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

**** :x :bash


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

*****.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

******?

xD


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Why does everyone on this campus have an iphone? Things are totally overrated, I tell ya.

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk 2 App


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Niall horon


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Words with friends


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Raising Hope ftw.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Blah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> Raising Hope ftw.


Yes!!!!


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Modern family


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Criminal minds


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Parenthood


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Black Mirror...


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Sims is fun


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

So is sleeping


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I like to sleep


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I also like to read


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Fiction mainly


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

And romance


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Nothing historic for me


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I like apps


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Order up


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Diner dash


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Other stuff


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I hate romance books.


Noooooo!


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Haha


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I like grammar


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Bah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

My new shows are about to start


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

\(*_*)/


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm so lazy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Pancakes


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

With syrup


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Blueberry syrup


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

*urinates on pancakes*


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Or strawberry


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


>


Awww, that's cute.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> *urinates on pancakes*


Nooooo! My fantasy!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

iNeedtoRelax said:


> Nooooo! My fantasy!


Your fantasy? :b


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Grrrr


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Oui, my fantasy


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Idk. Today just felt like a good day to post Patrick gif's.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

iNeedtoRelax said:


> Oui, my fantasy


I thought that said out. lol I was like, "What?"


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Johnny Depp rocks in Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> Johnny Depp rocks in Pirates of the Caribbean


I agree :yes


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ahh Ricky Gervais, defiantly going to have to listen to more of you so I can officially call myself a fan!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

...um..sorry...I was looking for the "secretly decrease your total of 'almost posted
but thought better of it' " thread. I ..uh..asked this guy for directions and he mentioned the thread was located somewhere between Ipswich and Islington, but my mind kindda went blank and...I...um...gotta go...thanks.[shuffle, shuffle,shuffle]


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cornman master cruncher


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Why am I so tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiired.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You mean, you actually like that group...."No Direction"?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Lalala


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Greys anatomy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Blaaaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Pie


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Food


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> You mean, you actually like that group...."No Direction"?


-_-


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

The simpsons


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Are good


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Speaking of pie, I had lemon meringue pie today... yum.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Bart


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Why


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

do


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Lisa


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

exist?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

:cry


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Homer


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> exist?


Why so sad?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

iNeedtoRelax said:


> Why so sad?


I'm really lonely, I have no friends, and I feel kinda scared/depressed about the future.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> I'm really lonely, I have no friends, and I feel kinda scared/depressed about the future.


Are you ok?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

iNeedtoRelax said:


> Are you ok?


I guess, I'm just sad.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> I guess, I'm just sad.


Do you want to talk?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

iNeedtoRelax said:


> Do you want to talk?


Sure, only if you want to, but there wouldn't be much to talk about...


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> Sure, only if you want to, but there wouldn't be much to talk about...


Of course! PM me


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

In the meantime


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Words with friends!


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Hanging with friends


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Other games


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Bah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Bahh


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Black sheep


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Have


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Any


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wool


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Sir


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes sir


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Three


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe :um


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hahah ^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Obviously anything with jewels will boost their marketing.


----------



## myforeverago (Jan 26, 2013)

This is probably the most entertaining thing in the world to read through.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the fandango is a really hard tango
how doth you dance?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

iNeedtoRelax said:


> Three


heyyy i thought you said original threads


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

mmmmmmm let's see here...


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Simpsons


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Bart


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Lisa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Homer


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Maggie


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Marge


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Baaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Black sheep


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Have


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Any


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wool


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Sir


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes sir


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Three


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Blind


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Mice


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Twinkle


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Twinkle little


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Star


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

How


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wonder


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

What


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Are


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Up


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Above


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

What do you need posts for? xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

dxg


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hemlock


----------



## Leeroythedeecoy (Feb 9, 2013)

is there something special you get with higher posts, cause i'll just make a script with autohotkey to spam posts for days while i sleep lol.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

^ Witch! WITCH!

But yeah sign me up for that if you could!


----------



## deanman (Dec 27, 2012)

Brace yourselves...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

for what?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woaaaah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Da da


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You know you love me


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You know you care


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

To shout whenever


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

And I'll be there


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You are my love


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You are my heart


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

And we will never ever ever be apart


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Are we an item?


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Girl quit playing


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

We're just friends


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

What are you saying


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You're another look just like you


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You broke my heart for the first time


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

And I was like


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Baby Baby Baby


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

OH


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Like


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Baby Babyyy Babbyyyy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

NO


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Thought you'd always be mine, mine


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

All the time I've been here I misread the title as "The... 'Secretly boost your threads thread", like if it's objective was to promote threads people don't like to see missed. Then I read with attention and duuuuuuh


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

All gone


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Arthur Dent said:


> All the time I've been here I misread the title as "The... 'Secretly boost your threads thread", like if it's objective was to promote threads people don't like to see missed. Then I read with attention and duuuuuuh


Lol!


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Twinkle twinkle


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Little star


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

**** i'm at the end of my ropeeeeeee .........................


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

"Baby," really? You'd be better of singing Britney's "Oh baby, baby, one more time" XD

~~~ Spam.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

****


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Having a bad day?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Would someone like to shoot me


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

With a paintball, sure,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Fun fun night! Happy 21st birthday again sis!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

La la la...dinner.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

La la la... bored.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Watch something


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

*runs through thread butt naked*


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

*runs through again in the opposite direction - still naked*


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

*Leaves thread due to nude people running around*


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Twinkle twinkle


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Little


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Star


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

How


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I wonder


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

What


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Are


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Up


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Above


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

The


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

World


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

So


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

High


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Like


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

A


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Diamond


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

In


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

The


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

*runs through the starry sky, still naked*


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

*aaaaand I leave again*


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

lol this is terrible


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ That aint cool man :no


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Its not supposed to be "cool"


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

LOL ^


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ I'd still be less anxious around 4 hungry bears than being around most people :blank


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Monotony said:


> ^ I'd still be less anxious around 4 hungry bears than being around most people :blank


I think it would be the same for me tbh.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KaoJ said:


> I think it would be the same for me tbh.


Meh if you keep your distance and don't go near their cubs there's a pretty good chance they wont try to eat you.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Meh if you keep your distance and don't go near their cubs there's a pretty good chance they wont try to eat you.


That's how i deal with people :b


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:haha:rofl:eyes:spam:yawn:dd:blah:steam


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes:eyes


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Positive thoughts. I like them.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

some of you are straight up bullies (not anyone in this thread)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Twinkle


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Little


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Star


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

How


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wonder


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

What


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Are


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Up


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Above


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

The


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

World


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

So


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

High


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Like


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

A


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Diamond


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

In


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

The


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Sky


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Old


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Mcdonald


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

ds


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

sd


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

dddd


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

m


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

n


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

b


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

nbbj


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

lnkln;n;


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

knln;kn


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

ln/ln/kln


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

p[pk'


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

,/,/,


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

[[op[


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

dsaf


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

3r24


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

dfasdfasf


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

axzxa


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

csfvdgws


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

fdsgfsdg


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 19, 2012)

sdfasdfeww


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

yoyoyooyoyoyoyoy


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

seeing as everyone else is...


glgl8925tgkf hoototlgfwwrlzzzzzzzz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


:|


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Twinkle


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Little


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Star


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

How


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wonder


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

What


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Are


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Up


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Above


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

The


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

World


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

So


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

High


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Like


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Diamond in the sky.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:idea


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:troll


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:yay


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:bat


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I need moar poasts


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Diamond in the sky.


/ded


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Twinkle twinkle


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Little


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Star


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

How


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wonder


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

What


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Are


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Up


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Above


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

The


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

World


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

So


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

hi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Twinkle


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Little


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Star


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

How


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wonder


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

What


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Are


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Like


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

A


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Diamond


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

In


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

The


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Sky


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Twinkle twinkle


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Little


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Star


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

How


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wonder


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

What


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Are


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Up


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Above


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

The


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

World


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

So


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

High


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The Kraken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Twinkle twinkle


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Little


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Star


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

How


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wonder


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

What


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Are


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Up


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Above


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

The


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

World


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

So


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

High


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Like


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

A


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Diamond


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

In


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

The


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


>


Lol!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Vin Diesel Will Finally Kiss Car In 'Fast & Furious 6'*

LOS ANGELES-Fans of the Fast & Furious franchise were reportedly thrilled this week after Universal Pictures announced the sixth installment in the series would include a long-anticipated love scene between star Vin Diesel and his character's beloved 1970 Dodge Charger. "The sexual tension between Dom Toretto and his car has been simmering since the crew first stormed the world of underground racing in the first film, and now the audience will finally get to see that relationship taken to the next level," a Universal spokesman said of the scene, which he confirmed occurs during a suspenseful chase sequence, with Diesel pausing a moment to pull the 900-horsepower automobile into an alley and passionately kiss its grill before the two screech back out onto the street. "After years of will-they-won't-they, fans will finally get what they've been waiting for. Vin told us he was a little nervous about doing some of the steamier shots, but he was truly a professional about it. And trust me, he pulls it off." At press time, representatives for both Diesel and the car had vehemently denied reports that the two were involved in an offscreen romance.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

Following a trip to tesco and then the revelation that there was horse meat in my burger I was completely shocked and went straight to my doctor who told me to watch what I eat, so I went out and bought tickets for the Grand National.


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

Bu-Dum-tishhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Twinkle twinkle


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Little


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Star


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

How


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wonder


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

What


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Are


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Up


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Above


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

The


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

World


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

So


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

High


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Like


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

A


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Diamond


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

In


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No more Twinkle!!


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Twinkle twinkle


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Little


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Star


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

How


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wonder


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

What


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Are


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Up


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Above


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

The


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

World


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

So


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

High


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Like


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

A


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Diamond


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

In


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

The


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

sky


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Twinkle twinkle


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Little


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Star


----------



## Under The Bridge (Jan 29, 2013)

Not really a secret 10,000 post later...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I would never artificially inflate my post count by posting meaningless things!

Oops... too late.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gosh I hate feeling so depressed, why am I still up?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

writer's block sucks sooo bad....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:int


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:heart


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:bah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:con


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:twisted


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:cry


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

....love good music


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

Bah, I can't go to sleep >.<


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

Ew, now my post count is an even number I dislike even numbers >.< time for post 25


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol this is the first time I posted so much on a forum...*******


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

buuut now I gotta post again because even numbers are evil.. no more for me after this :boogie post 27 is love <3

I go play Papa's Pancakeria til mornin cuz I do love me some pancakes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## milhaus (Feb 19, 2013)

I am making a post.


----------



## milhaus (Feb 19, 2013)

Now I have made a post.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Bo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Boo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Food


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Is good


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yum


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

In my tummeh


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woot


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:ditto


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:lol


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo to yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Boooooooooot


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yabole


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yooooo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Roooo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Boooo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Loooo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Cooo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wooo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Kooo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Zoooooo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Roooo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yoooo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woooo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

arghh... why do my legs ache right now??  Uncomfortable no matter how I'm sitting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Co


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Ro


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

So


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Bo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Do


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

:evil About to go on a meme posting binge.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh that's over :evil.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Stahp all the memes


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Why the memes


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Stahp


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Bah


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

iNeedtoRelax said:


> Why the memes


I like to be :evil


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Rah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> I like to be :evil


:side-eye


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Taaaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Daaaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Saaaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gaaah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Maaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Raaaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Baaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Taaaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Raaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Saaaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Caaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Saaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Maaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Baaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Saaaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Caaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Raaaaa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## Nivea (Feb 25, 2013)

ho


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

starting to stress about my trip to Vegas in a couple weeks to see my friend from England!! Hope all goes okay, just wish I could finalize everything already.


----------



## Nivea (Feb 25, 2013)

weeeeeeee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

**** ****


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

hot ****


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Blah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Dahh


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gahhy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Sah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Bah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Humbug


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Tahh


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

,ah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Bah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gaaaah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Humbug


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

BH


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Tah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Bah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Humbug


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gahahahaha


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Mah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Sahh


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Rah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Lahh


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

La la la la


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Mamamamama


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gagagagga


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Sasasasasas


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dude rhinos are pretty darn cute.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Nivea (Feb 25, 2013)

naw


----------



## Nivea (Feb 25, 2013)

mean


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wish I could magically loose 10 pounds...


----------



## Nivea (Feb 25, 2013)

man


----------



## Nivea (Feb 25, 2013)

damn


----------



## Nivea (Feb 25, 2013)

okay


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

You! Obey the fist!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Girl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Ooh


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Bro


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yoyoyoyo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I like yoyos


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I said yoyoyoyo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

In the house


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Forizzle


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

In the hizzy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

With a forizzy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Chocolate


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Milk


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Is


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Not


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Very


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Good


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Dislike


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

It


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Veryyyyy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Muchhh


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yayaa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

coooolllneesssssss


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

One - Nothing wrong with me
Two - Nothing wrong with me
Three - Nothing wrong with me
Four - Nothing wrong with me

One - Something's got to give
Two - Something's got to give
Three - Something's got to give
Now
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the flooooor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Listening to George Carlin for the first time. Pretty funny! Too bad he died though :/


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Boom goes the dynamite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:spam:spam:spam:spam


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

ahem


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:evil


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

smh


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

lol


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

woo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

ha


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

what


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

music


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

playing


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

lol


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

whut


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

omg gurl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

yeeeeeee


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

blaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

gah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

lady gaga


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

the simpsons


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

lisa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

bart


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

homer


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

marge


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

flanders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

charizard


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

blastoise


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

venusaur


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

caterpie


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

pidgeotto


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

eevee


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:blah:blah:blah:blah:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

it sure does suck when your fav songs play when you listen to them late at night so you can't sing your heart out at them


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

sub zero


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

sonya blade


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

johnny cage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Daaaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wooo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Mo


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Where


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

has


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

my


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yayay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

weekend


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

gone?


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Girl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You're


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gone


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Baby


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Grl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

You're


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gooone


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Lol


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Tool


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

What


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Cookies


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Girl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woot


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Hoo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Hoot


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Bloo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Deeft


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yayaya


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Papayayaay


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeee


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woooooo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

hah


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

meh


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

woot


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

yawn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

teriyaki


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

May this week go by quickly


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

bobobo bo bo bobo


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

_Hello there,
the angel from my nightmare
the shadow in the background of the morgue 
the unsuspecting victim of darkness in the valley
we can live like Jack and Sally if we want
where you can always find me
and we'll have Halloween on Christmas
And in this night we'll wish this never ends,
we'll wish this never ends..._


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

weedle


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

scyther


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

beedrill


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

Beep.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Boo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Foo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Cool


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Pool


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Fool


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Joooool


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wooooooool


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Whaaaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gurl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Garrrrrrl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

whaaaaat


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

whooooo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

giiiiirl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

yeeee


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

weeeee


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

woooo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

yo bro


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

hoola hoop


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

yo girl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

oooooh


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Bud


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yo


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yee


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Whut


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gurl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Purple


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Blue


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Clues


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Green


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Turquoise


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Chartreuse


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Magenta


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Blue


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Eggwhite


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Teal


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

rattata


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Red


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

oddish


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Indigo


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

magikarp


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

psyduck


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

goldeen


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Brown


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Black


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

White


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yellow


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Orange


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Fire


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Water


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Ice


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Cool


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

La


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Di


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Da


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woot


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yay


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wooohoo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yahhhhh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

If only it were that easy. :cry


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

My first post here, thought I needed to tell the world about it.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

huhuhuharg arugh ruhehehehnhn HU-HUAGH﻿ ha HAUGH


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah, really was that funny.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

let's hope this cute design on my nails lasts till the weekend with very little smudges or chips!


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

magmar


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

hitmonchan


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

ditto


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

lickitung


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

jynx


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bah Humbug!!!!


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

hitmontop


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

skarmory


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

remoraid


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Never look a gift horse in the mouth, he'll bite your face off.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Lol


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wut


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gurl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yee


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Cute


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Cool


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Coolio


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeahhhh


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Whoa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gurll


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Buddy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yees


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Dweeb


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Boy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Girl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Alien


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Monster


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Vampire


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Mummy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Winnie


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Video did not kill the radio star,I did,hahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Just kitting .


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Raining now. Hope it is raining in the late afternoon as well so I have a chance to walk in it!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Its been raining here for the past month or so.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

yeahhhhhhh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

fahh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

i would think its ridiculous to do this, but there's something nice about seeing your post count go up  i doubt im making any real contribution to this forum haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

80,000 toadlicker? havent you got enough?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I see dead people.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy International Women's Day.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.pleated-jeans.com/2013/03/08/meanwhile-in-heaven-19-pics/
everything on that page is glorious.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

mnbvklnjkljkloklp;klp;injiluijkluhijghjklghjuklghj


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woe


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeehaw


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Cowboy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Cowgirl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Orange


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yellow


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Green


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

White


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Black


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Blue


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Magenta


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Violet


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

iNeedtoRelax said:


> Magenta





iNeedtoRelax said:


> Black





iNeedtoRelax said:


> Violet





iNeedtoRelax said:


> Blue


Now I know your secret to getting so many posts ...


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Indigo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Brown


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Red


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Rsinbow


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

iNeedtoRelax said:


> Brown


You need to relax ...


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Does anyone know how to find good directions online? Mapquest isn't helping at all. I need to find driving directions to the RTC South Strip Terminal in Las Vegas so my mom knows where to pick me up tomorrow but I am having troubles!!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Try Google Maps.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

pikachu


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

raichu


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

magnemite


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

When life gives you lemons, you hand them back.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The nap option is still on :time :yawn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> When life gives you lemons, you hand them back.







I know I said I never played any of the Portal games but for some reason I know this clip, lol.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


>


And yet, they're still adorable. :love2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> The nap option is still on :time :yawn


 I slept for two hours :lol


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Contains some savvy photographer techniques.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woe


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Whut


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yee


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Whooo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Cool


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yaaaaaa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woot


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah girl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Whoa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Coolio


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah boy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

What what


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeahhhhh


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok, relax.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Girl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

lad said:


> Ok, relax.


Hehehehehehe!


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I said


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah yeah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Whoa whoa whoa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Girl whut


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Lol


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Blue


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Green


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Pink


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Red


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Magenta


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Turquoise


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Periwinkle


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Teal


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

White


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yellow


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> And yet, they're still adorable. :love2


Especially at 0:30


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

65F after a snowstorm this week ain't half-bad.
With the time change, out sunset is now at 7:30pm. It's DEFINITELY springtime a comin'.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

iNeedtoRelax said:


> Yellow


Stop boosting your post count and making you look like a very desirable senior member.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Nooooo! I'm cramping!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pickled grasshopper wings with boiled cockroach legs for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

bodyparts that make you itch.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

7 more posts and I get to 3000!


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> 7 more posts and I get to 3000!


So fake ... all that boostin' :no


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

The phony made it to 3000!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> The phony made it to 3000!


:yay


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Why does this always happen? x.x


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


>


I love drunk kitchen!! She has the best food puns everrrr.


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

I need a boost.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Allow me to attach rockets to your butt then, NASA's latest test subject. Send you into orbit.


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

Colhad75 said:


> Allow me to attach rockets to your butt then, NASA's latest test subject. Send you into orbit.


Thx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woe.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Toe


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Coe


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woeeee


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Toe toesss


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

La


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Di


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Da


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Soos


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Sous


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Chef


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yuppers


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Peppers


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Are


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Good


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

So


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

It's so true it hurts. :cry


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

The journey of the human soul is long and tedious, this incarnation is one of several. We are truly immortal beings, understand that you are spirit learning lessons in a human body on the Earthly plane. Lessons you will use in the evolution and growth of you as a soul.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Colhad75 said:


> The journey of the human soul is long and tedious, this incarnation is one of several. We are truly immortal beings, understand that you are spirit learning lessons in a human body on the Earthly plane. Lessons you will use in the evolution and growth of you as a soul.


+ 1 like.

The cool thing is that we never know when we're going to truly die and leave our earthly bodies. All the more reason to keep striving to learn more each and every day like it's our last.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

That must be what you wipe with.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Got a falling theme with these gifs here.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This one is not falling but it's awesome and was worth breaking the pattern.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Lawl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Lawlssss


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Wuz


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Fo shure


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Ma


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Pa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Grandma


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Grandpa


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Mother


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Father


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Aunt


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Uncle


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Pere


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Mere


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Grandmere


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Grandpere


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Soeur


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Bump


I agree with this guy and he should be worshipped


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Frere


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Beaumere


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Beaupere


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woot


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yay


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

No


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

aaaand


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

350. Nice round number for the night


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

Here comes the booster.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


>


Haha, good one


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

Boost me up.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

It's called fashion, people. Look it up.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


>


I totally remember!


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Ba


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm a sheep


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woot


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yay


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Blue


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh yeah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Sheep


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo know?


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Whoo


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

yomega


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm an owl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Hoot


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Meow


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm a cat


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

And a dog


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

And a pig


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Oink


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Dog


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Cat


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Meow


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Scratch


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Purr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:um


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


>


When I say hello to animals, they seem to not quite understand what is going on. I said hi to a squirrel this morning. It immediately stopped munching its nut and ran up the tree.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> When I say hello to animals, they seem to not quite understand what is going on. I said hi to a squirrel this morning. It immediately stopped munching its nut and ran up the tree.


Oh, I have entire conversations with squirrels, and they don't usually run off. I've saved one from drowning, one from dying of thirst, one ran up and put its paws on me saying hi, and one run up my leg in a photobomb.

It's okay if you talk to squirrels. It's okay if they talk back to you. However, if you can understand them, then you have some serious issues.

Oh. Wait.


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


>


THANK YOU.
this just made my day.:b:spit


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Row row row your boat, gently down the stream....
And if you see a crocodile, don't forget to scream.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

queen of spades said:


> row row row your boat, gently down the stream....
> And if you see a crocodile, don't forget to scream.


lmao : B


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

HardRock said:


> lmao : B


ROFL :haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

cool


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

bro


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

story


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

woah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

omg


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

woo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

gurl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

lol


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

woot


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

yeeee


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

hehe


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

girllll


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

boy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

dem boys


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

dem girls


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

demmmmm


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

woppa gagnam style


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

heyyyy lady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

And they were going strong for so long. Shame.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

wo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

to


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

so


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

co


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

white


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

gray


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

silver


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

gold


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

orange


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

yellow


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

red


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

magenta


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

blue


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

purple


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

green


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

black


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

and again


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

woo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

yay


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

cheer


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

hi people


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

cheerS


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> hi people


Yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

woh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Ijiijijuonhdetjpodhfsdhfkdvkodg****dgfoijdgspoijdxg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Ijiijijuonhdetjpodhfsdhfkdvkodg****dgfoijdgspoijdxg


The literary masterpiece of the century! :clap


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Well that was depressing. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TheNL (Mar 17, 2013)

.


----------



## TheNL (Mar 17, 2013)

+


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

ij


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Woah


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Gurl


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Boy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Bui


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Buoy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Booo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Voos


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Voodoo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Boot


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Boots


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Shoes


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Converse


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Stride rite


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Oy


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yos


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yuuuu


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yus


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Cool


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> ij


*IJ*oe.

That's how I always read your name. But don't worry. I know it's jJoe. With a lowercase j.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

A cute parody but I really do wonder where the creator's brain is. I hope whatever they've attached the phone with is extra sticky or strong.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

But that was a pretty good book/movie.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

Luuuuuuv m3333


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> *IJ*oe.
> 
> That's how I always read your name. But don't worry. I know it's jJoe. With a lowercase j.


lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


>


jhcv jjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

sdtyfbv


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Baby you need to leave,
cause I'm getting drunk on your noble deeds.
It doesn't matter that they don't get done, 
when I feel this cold they're like the ****ing sun.

Baby I need a friend,
but I'm a vampire smile, you'll meet a sticky end.
I'm here trying not to bite your neck,
but it's beautiful and I'm gonna get...

...so drunk on you and kill your friends. 
You'll need me and we can be obsessed.
And I can touch your hair and taste your skin,
the ghosts won't matter 'cause we'll hide in sin.
Oh oooo...

Lovely song xD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:haha


----------



## TheNL (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

ikbiikvlooioi bobivviiipobh jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj loh,,bb,,


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Now where does SAS stand on this chart?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Loathing the imminent day. :c


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I wonder how Humans are going to fly without wings in the future of yesterday.........


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Deadmau5 is a douche but he's probably right :lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

aye sir


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

cuvjuv c cy yhc


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AceEmoKid said:


> Now where does SAS stand on this chart?


 I don't even know what the last three sites are! I recognize Fakebook and Flitter, but I don't know the others.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't even know what the last three sites are! I recognize Fakebook and Flitter, but I don't know the others.


The one on the end is instagram. The other two remain a mystery.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't even know what the last three sites are! I recognize Fakebook and Flitter, but I don't know the others.


I think the next two are instagram and pinterest, not really sure either :stu I just saw facebook and twitter and laughed so that's why I posted it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

SAS would whine and argue with each other over why your GF doesn't like them.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Poor Brian. I feel sorry for him. :[


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I hereby dedicate this post to Joe.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


>


My cat did that to my dads gfs leather boots :lol


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> I hereby dedicate this post to Joe.


I dedicate this to you.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AND THIs


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

And THIS


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

7ikg


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> I dedicate this to you.





jJoe said:


> AND THIs





jJoe said:


> And THIS


I feel the love. Those pictures are huge.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Palm Sunday!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Which is why I don't listen to podcasts outside of home anymore -_-


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

**** it's boiling I hate the ****ing summer.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Caffeine is a diuretic.


----------



## TheNL (Mar 17, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Caffeine is a diuretic.


A diuretic is any substance that promotes the production of urine. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diuretic
:clap:blank:|:b:teeth:sus prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppppppppppppppppppppp
I need to go to bed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TheNL said:


> A diuretic is any substance that promotes the production of urine. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diuretic
> :clap:blank:|:b:teeth:sus prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppppppppppppppppppppp
> I need to go to bed


 Yes, and I have been going lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Also applies to homework.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

kmn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


>


true


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The vermin.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yep. SA in a nutshell.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hoppy Easter.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Probably because I don't have a fancy iPhone with apps nor any contacts that wish to speak to me.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Why am I so tired today? Could it possible mean I will go to bed early tonight?? :roll


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

*1000th post!*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

lzzy said:


> *1000th post!*


Congratulations!
Enjoy this picture of a cat.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

haaaa


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


>


Hahahaaaa! I like this one. :b


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

gcththjtjd


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> Congratulations!
> Enjoy this picture of a cat.












I SEE NO CAT!

Damn, the cat picture shown up in my quote...


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

—–-—▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
—–-▒███████████▒
—▒████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒
-▒████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒……………….▒▒▒▒▒▒
-▒███▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒███▒…………..▒██████▒
-▒███▒▒▒▒██████▒▒███▒……….▒██▒▒▒▒██▒
—▒███▒▒▒███████▒▒██▒…….▒███▒▒█▒▒██▒
—–▒███▒▒████████▒██▒…▒███▒▒███▒▒██▒
——–▒██▒▒██████████▒▒███▒▒████▒▒██▒
———▒██▒▒██████████████▒████▒▒██▒
———-▒██▒▒█████████████████▒▒██▒
————▒██▒▒██████████████▒▒██▒
————–▒██▒▒████████████▒▒██▒
—————-▒██▒▒██████████▒▒██▒
—————–▒██▒▒████████▒▒██▒
——————-▒██▒▒██████▒▒██▒
———————▒██▒▒████▒▒██▒
———————-▒██▒▒███▒▒█▒
————————▒██▒▒█▒▒█▒
————————-▒██▒▒▒█▒
—————————▒██▒█▒
—————————♥♥♥♥♥♥
—————————-♥♥♥♥♥
——————————♥♥♥
—————————-—♥♥
———————————♥

Because I'm such a loving and caring individual...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jJoe said:


> I SEE NO CAT!
> 
> Damn, the cat picture shown up in my quote...


YOU USED THE RARITY GIF! YESSSSSS
Ninja cat.
Here's another one, and look, it's actually visible this time.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

omgosh omgosh omgosh omgosh~
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2013/04/02/finding-dory-ellen-degeneres-hooked-for-nemo-sequel/










Not sure what it'll be about exactly, but if it's as good as the first, I'm sure it'll be golden. _Hopefully._ 
....unless it turns out to be like all the rest of those sequel flops....


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh look. Thumb tacks. *bu dum tsch*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

If only I had actual use for a two-person umbrella. I guess I could always shield a stranger on the sidewalk from rain. Would be a bit creepy though. No one ever looks out for their neigbours anymore.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Need.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Imagine it started closing by itself while you had tables and chairs and a fancy candlelit dinner set up on it. HAHAHAHAH


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Mmm KFC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

When we have found all the meanings and lost all the mysteries, we will be alone, on an empty shore.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

So that's where the 50k per goes.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Will I take the bus tomorrow or make an excuse for someone to take me to self-esteem group??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Aww, it was nice weather to walk to the bus today but I didn't. Lame.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

1


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

2


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

3


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

....


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Probably not many people will know who this guy is. TL;DR: He won the game for his team in the last minute and went crazy. This simply wonderful picture resulted from that.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't really follow Newcastle, so... xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CristianNC said:


>


That was fantastic.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

When the regular police aren't enough.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I read it vertically too. Took me a while to figure it out.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> That was fantastic.


Let's hope that on the off-chance that he's not just a buffoon (I know nothing about politics so can't tell), someone will actually give him a Snickers haha.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

Another day without internet since Friday night, and now they say that I'll have to wait until Thursday to get it installed. This is starting to piss me off.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

let's see here...


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

This is just hilarious !


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Fk da' police!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

It's true!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Anime is so weird. I love it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









You have to be blunt with these kinds of things.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

What's going on in this thre....


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Who would have though that metal music can be so relaxing?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AceEmoKid said:


>


More disturbing....It looks like an Ohio license plate lol.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Not a fan of Chuck Norris jokes but this is hilarious. **** IS ABOUT TO GET REAL!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I seriously want to take the risk and try this!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

This title haha! Gets straight to the point!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Animal Photobomb Time. :boogie


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

In other news:









Way to go with advertising, McDonald's. Seriously, whoever came up with a clown (massive nightmare-fuel potential) to be their mascot? :doh


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I approve!


----------



## Whill (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Chaubunagungamaug

Dat name. The person who dubbed it must have been a stutterer.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:no










Please tell me this is a joke! :eek


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh my god. It's beautiful.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This is what happens when you try too hard.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Chaubunagungamaug
> 
> Dat name. The person who dubbed it must have been a stutterer.


How about *Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch* 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llanfairpwllgwyngyll ?

Dem consonants.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


>


looovvess it of course


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Now this is a literal scapegoat!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> How about *Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch*
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llanfairpwllgwyngyll ?
> 
> Dem consonants.





> It was artificially contrived in the 1860s to bestow upon the station the honour of having the longest name of any railway station in Britain, an early example of a publicity stunt.


Interesting.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Is this bad?


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

You shall not pass!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Cocaine is one hell of a thing!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

This photo will melt your mind!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

http://charliegaines.deviantart.com/art/Using-The-Right-Head-Flash-Ani-132532442

How come Sex Ed was never this entertaining?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> This photo will melt your mind!


Lol cute photoshop experiment.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Today I learned that I'm a male ****.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

So glorious!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

**** just got real!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry for the humongous picture but this is hilarious....and true, I would know.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> Sorry for the humongous picture but this is hilarious....and true, I would know.


Amen, brotha.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

WHAT?! If you think of it, if this guy overdosed, that would make it *puts on glasses* heavy metal poisoning.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

This is brilliant haha.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, that's one way to tan your legs.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

So, packed pretty much all my clothes for my trip to Vegas and Colorado, starting Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Out of all the things you can see in a public toilet.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> Out of all the things you can see in a public toilet.


I'm actually more curious to know what that device plugged in back there is for :lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> I'm actually more curious to know what that device plugged in back there is for :lol


Holy moly, good eye! I think we need an expert over here because now I'm intrigued too. It looks like some sort of cooling device or....communication?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

lol @ random funny things here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Omgod this is fantastic.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> Holy moly, good eye! I think we need an expert over here because now I'm intrigued too. It looks like some sort of cooling device or....communication?


Those could very well be possibilities. I always find myself in dire need of a good chat while unloading my waste. A very fancy restroom, indeed---the ambience set by those two lovely braids, state of the art "potty talk" walkie talkies....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Whew. Someone dodged a bullet!








Hypothetically, if I was going to make something malicious and needed to trick users into giving it permissions, I would name it something innocuous like "Mouse".


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Best seat in the house!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Some people it is the intention that really matters!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Those could very well be possibilities. I always find myself in dire need of a good chat while unloading my waste. A very fancy restroom, indeed---the ambience set by those two lovely braids, state of the art "potty talk" walkie talkies....


My theory on those braids is that someone who was a real introvert (or someone with SA, maybe even from this forum?!) decided that instead of using the device to chat would rather finesse his/hers braid crafting skills.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Evasive maneuver.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, DO THEY?!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

This guy's got mad skillz!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This thread has been terribly neglected!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

This thread has been kind of neglected indeed.
Anyway, best campaign slogan ever.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

And there's another brilliant one!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok, this is one ****ed up prank. I'd **** my pants in a matter of seconds if someone did it to me.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yay! You're back. 

Here's an elderly man ecstatically hugging a dog to express my joy at the revival of this starving thread.










Also the picture in the post above would probably frighten me, just a little. Okay maybe I'd have a complete spaz attack and run out of the room. But I would laugh about it later.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I feel your your joy, this thread is top quality, one in a million! 

We need this everywhere.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I wonder where the other portal is.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ The possibilities are endless. A sidewalk in Hong Kong. A port-a-potty in Romania. Somewhere in the midst of the Pacific ocean. Behind some crash-landed asteroid on Pluto. Yes, Pluto.

In other news.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Oooh visual puns. I love these guys.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> ^ The possibilities are endless. A sidewalk in Hong Kong. A port-a-potty in Romania. Somewhere in the midst of the Pacific ocean. Behind some crash-landed asteroid on Pluto. Yes, Pluto.
> 
> In other news.


lmao!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

nhjmhj


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

For the guys who take their time.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Apparently some comedian hired a sky writer to do this over LA.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

On a similar note.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ that is freakin awesome. :lol

In other news say hello to your friendly neighborhood potoo. 
(not actually in your neighborhood. unless you live in central or south america)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The paradigm of the land of liberty.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

^ That freedom of choice is mesmerizing.

This guy.....I went from thinking he's gonna break his head to OMG WTF.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok, I surrender.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

POW! Right in the kisser!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I want a copy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

^ This.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Eins


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

zwei


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

drei


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

vier


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

fünf


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Genius!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

This is like one of those Soviet Russia jokes.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

You sunk my battleship.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

In my mind the truck is thinking: "Yay, I'm so excited! Soon I can move again." . 
Yeah, I'm weird like that.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

rdgf


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Cat was like "Getting really tired of your ****, paw!".


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like this thread is dying again, but I won't allow it!








^ Thanks for the warning.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

What a funny thread. I can mention the movies Excalibur and The Seventh Seal and boost my posts at the same time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

rtyrtrtgh


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Harry Potter! :yay


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

nnnnnnnnjm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

No school if we can't get in !


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

This makes no sense actually. Everyone knows it should be oneteen.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

knji


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Alien boobs are so underrated.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

"**** dude, did you not see my hands?"


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Guy 1: Hello.

Guy 2: Hey.

Guy 1: I want some *****.

Guy 2: Cool. Me too. Let's go get some *****.

Guy 1: I got the money and I want some real good *****. You hear me? Go get me some real good *****! Is that a deal?

Guy 2: How much? *looks around with excitement*

Guy 1: $10,000.

Guy 2: I want more you foo! *grabs his shirt* 

Guy 1: Okay! Okay! How about $20,000? :cig

Guy 2: Much better.

Guy 1: Now, take your money and get me some *****! 

Guy 2: *comes back with ****** She's a beautiful, white cat.

Guy 1: Sh-she's so...gorgeous! I don't know what to say. *jumps up and down like a girl at a Justin Bieber concert*

Guy 2: You don't have to say anything. *folds arms across chest and smiles* 

Guy 1: This is an adorable *****. *pats ****** I'm going to name her Belinda.

Guy 2: That's a sweet name. But I have something to tell you and I don't know how to say it. *fidgets with hands*

Guy 1: Oh, come on. It can't be that bad.

Guy 2: I used some of that money to buy condoms.

Guy 1: What did you buy condoms for? *scratches head*

Guy 2: Because I love you and want to do it with you.  

Guy 1: *whispers* I love you, too. Let's go do it. 

Guy 2: Now, let's get out of this eerie place. It's giving me the heebie jeebies. 

Guy 1: Me too. Come here! :cuddle

The end.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Guy 1: Hello.
> 
> Guy 2: Hey.
> 
> ...


lolwut

Did you write this? Sounds like a cheesy mass produced Hollywood film! Perf :lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

You know you wanna see more, mhm.










*throws banana at screen* take all my bananers!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

SO holy CENDORED. I CENSORED cant believe I CENSORED even brought that up. CENSORED CENSORED.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I can totally relate to that dog lol.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Excalibur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Merlin


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I just wanted to say that I like the movie 300


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

Well I like movie 300 because it got a lot of sexy guys in it. Just saying.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Grail Quest.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

I enjoy cookie dough ice cream. Just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> lolwut
> 
> Did you write this? Sounds like a cheesy mass produced Hollywood film! Perf :lol


Yes, I made it up. xD Sorry if I replied a little too late. I haven't been looking at this thread lately.


----------



## poppy12 (Jun 20, 2013)

*lol*



CristianNC said:


>


omg! too cute :b


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

CristianNC said:


>


 I guess I still have some hope left in me. I watched this a dozen times
thinking the kitten was eventually going to succeed.:roll


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Oops, I think I accidentally posted here.................


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:time *Waiting for toad lickers emoticon posts*

PS: I prefer smarties over M&Ms :yay:yay


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

You're a wizard harry.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ben12 said:


> :time *Waiting for toad lickers emoticon posts*
> 
> PS: I prefer smarties over M&Ms :yay:yay


:time *Waiting for toad lickers emoticon posts*

PS: I prefer smarties over M&Ms :yay


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Thats only half true with me, I am never loud


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

jJoe said:


>


Is that Netherclaws´ panda ?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Nope but it is pretty similar ^ I pressed the quote button but nothing came up


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


>


I couldn't guess the first one. I got all the others wrong. My mind stays dirty.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Hahahahahha


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

jJoe said:


>


:haha


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Woops I forgot about this thread. Good thing it's a secret anyway right


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> I couldn't guess the first one. I got all the others wrong. My mind stays dirty.


I got F__K wrong, I accidentally put in Funk.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

: )


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:evil:evil:evil:evil:evil


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> I got F__K wrong, I accidentally put in Funk.


*giggles* Funk. :teeth Folk could also work, too.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> *giggles* Funk. :teeth Folk could also work, too.


You are right  Here is a full list of my answers:

Boots
Fandom
Funk
Panes
Purse
Sax


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

: )


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

This is post 1000 for me. So I wanted to use this thread for my 1000th post.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

boost


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

It was all a dream...


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I come here to power up.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> I come here to power up.


When will you make it to the next level?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Notus said:


>


That peekaboo thing can't cause any trouble if he's asleep - the platypus will nail him!
I wonder if that thing in the egg is that "Star Child" I keep hearing about :lol.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Is this Last Post Wins ?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want some more Smaaaaarties. ^_^


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Your secret's out


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Yay. One more post!


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

God Save The Queen


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

mid20sgirl said:


> This is post 1000 for me. So I wanted to use this thread for my 1000th post.


Congratulations ! :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

BetweenFourWalls said:


> Yay. One more post!


Me too !


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

_/()\_ I like this little smiley I made up. It's like a googly eyed smiley shrugging its shoulders. xD I guess I didn't exactly make it up. 

And the frustrated cat one. =(>_<)=


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

do u liek bananers


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

true story.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Is the movie Excalibur really that unknown ?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> true story.


This was a good one haha~


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Long way to go..


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

300th post ._.


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

What


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Totodile


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Agonizing said:


> Totodile


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Not as cool as Salamence though


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

*nods head in agreement


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Jigglypuff is better


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Shyboy you fool. Also Latios is chill


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am depressed but happy at the same time.

Dammnit.


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Hm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative. I have to stay positive. Don't be negative.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I almost forgot about this thread.


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

IHateComingUpWithUserName said:


> Hi


Hello there. :> Your status reminded me that I just bought a Lion King shirt like a week ago with a few of the characters on it and it says, "Hakuna Matata." ^_^


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName (Jul 11, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Hello there. :> Your status reminded me that I just bought a Lion King shirt like a week ago with a few of the characters on it and it says, "Hakuna Matata." ^_^


hahaa  I love The Lion King. i'm jealous of your shirt!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Search towards the mystery.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Re-enchant the world.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Going to bed now.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

g'night Mr.Winterwalk!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mashed potaters and diarrhea.

Macaroni and diarrhea.

Green eggs and diarrhea.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

IHateComingUpWithUserName said:


> hahaa  I love The Lion King. i'm jealous of your shirt!


The last time I watched it was when I was really young. lol I need to go back and watch it again.


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName (Jul 11, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> The last time I watched it was when I was really young. lol I need to go back and watch it again.


The last time i watched it was .. Last week. Yes you should watch it again!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I have never seen The Lion King.


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName (Jul 11, 2013)

Gwaenyc said:


> I have never seen The Lion King.


*GASP* go sit down in front of the tv right now!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi SAS!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Been missing for a while, glad to see this wonderful thread didn't get abandoned again!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Gwaenyc said:


> I have never seen The Lion King.


Have you seen Excalibur ?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> Have you seen Excalibur ?


Yes, about ten years ago.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Gwaenyc said:


> Yes, about ten years ago.


I am impressed ! A lot of people have never heard of it.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

This is such a cool idea.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

CristianNC said:


> This is such a cool idea.


Wattt


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I really need a boost right now.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> This is such a cool idea.


Duuuuuude. Awesome.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Help, it's coming for me!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My name is Sheryl. I believe I am your daughter. :'D


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

meow :3


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite an interesting view.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

How are you doing today Shelby? 

I'm doing just fantastic. How about you?

Yea, same here. Let's celebrate.

Yay, let's celebrate our loneliness together. :boogie

That'll be soooo fun. We should decorate the place with depressing pictures and have a black and white cake that says, "I'm nothing. I've always been nothing."

Oooh, sounds like a great idea. What about some balloons that say the same thing?  That would look so lovely with all these decorations and the cake.

Sounds even better. :yay I'll go put on my black dress that I wore to my grandfather's and my grandmother's funeral.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Nailed it!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Dayum that's accurate.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)




----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

meow


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

CristianNC said:


> Nailed it!


:bat Looks like somebody forgot their morning coffee. :hyper


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Was looking for some "Meanwhile, in Romania" pictures. Dayum, I love my country, it's the best in the world.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Ukulele (Aug 4, 2013)

Lish3rs said:


>


Free candy :clap
*gets in*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> Was looking for some "Meanwhile, in Romania" pictures. Dayum, I love my country, it's the best in the world.


Haha, my favorite is the horse drawn carriage at the drive thru. Do Romanians really go around in old fashioned carriages and such? :lol


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Haha, my favorite is the horse drawn carriage at the drive thru. Do Romanians really go around in old fashioned carriages and such? :lol


That's quite an interesting idea but the truth is actually bit more sad. Those guys are probably not even Romanian, but gypsies (quite a large minority over here). And since most gypsies are poor, carriages are their only option.

Sorry if this is more depressive than your original perception.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> That's quite an interesting idea but the truth is actually bit more sad. Those guys are probably not even Romanian, but gypsies (quite a large minority over here). And since most gypsies are poor, carriages are their only option.
> 
> Sorry if this is more depressive than your original idea.


Oh. Nah, doesn't really affect me to be honest (haha I'm terrible). There are poor people everywhere. My question is, how does one get a hold of a horse, ride it around other cars in the streets...? Must be very different living in Romania. Have you lived there your entire life?


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Oh. Nah, doesn't really affect me to be honest (haha I'm terrible). There are poor people everywhere. My question is, how does one get a hold of a horse, ride it around other cars in the streets...? Must be very different living in Romania. Have you lived there your entire life?


Well, it's not like horses are an endangered species. There's plenty of them to go around. It probably goes back a long way since gypsies are known nomads so they've been traveling by horseback or carriages for a long time. I've seen carriages (of course it's illegal to ride one in the city) like this one cause traffic jams in the center of Bucharest because a wheel broke or something (even made me late for school, and no one believed me of course ). 
It's quite an image when you see them in traffic, maybe near a luxury car to further enhance the feeling of extreme poverty.

Yes, I've lived in Romania my whole life. It's not that bad, I mean, Romania is not a third world country by any means. But then again, I was lucky enough to be born in Bucharest, which is the biggest city in Eastern Europe and not different from any other major city in the world. A Romanian who's not from Bucharest or one of the big cities may have a different answer.

According to your DevianArt page (nice art btw!) you're from sunny California. Well, that sounds like fun.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not that I entirely agree with this pic but I thought it was cute. :3


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

xjy


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

So I almost got bit by a bat. I had to hit him with the stick, and both attempts did not make him go away. So I ran. That's the last time I run on the trail after dark.. >.<


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Since the last time I posted in this thread I was on the topic of carriages and horses, I figured this time I should showcase another example of Romanian ingenuity and crazyness. Seriously though, looks at those horses go! They're keeping up with cars on the highway!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

yrw


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Lish3rs said:


> So I almost got bit by a bat. I had to hit him with the stick, and both attempts did not make him go away. So I ran. That's the last time I run on the trail after dark.. >.<


I was getting my haircut one time and a huge dragonfly flew past me and into my house, followed by a bat. The next day it said on the news a group released bats into the wild . My Dad spent about 30 minutes trying to catch it in a net then put it outside.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

jJoe said:


> I was getting my haircut one time and a huge dragonfly flew past me and into my house, followed by a bat. The next day it said on the news a group released bats into the wild . My Dad spent about 30 minutes trying to catch it in a net then put it outside.


He vanted to... Um. Nevermind. XD

Can't do that accent haha.

I think fruit bats are kind of cute.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> I was getting my haircut one time and a huge dragonfly flew past me and into my house, followed by a bat. The next day it said on the news a group released bats into the wild . My Dad spent about 30 minutes trying to catch it in a net then put it outside.


That's awesome.  That was nice of your dad to catch it in a net and just let it go like that. I love bats. Ha...I just found one recently in my old room stuck between the crack where the door is. It was dead thank goodness. I don't know how it got stuck there, though. :/ I couldn't stop looking at its wings. They just looked so pretty. :b


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> That's awesome.  That was nice of your dad to catch it in a net and just let it go like that. I love bats. Ha...I just found one recently in my old room stuck between the crack where the door is. It was dead thank goodness. I don't know how it got stuck there, though. :/ I couldn't stop looking at its wings. They just looked so pretty. :b





Lish3rs said:


> He vanted to... Um. Nevermind. XD
> 
> Can't do that accent haha.
> 
> I think fruit bats are kind of cute.


We never get bats here in the UK (apparently some species do live here but I've never seen any others in the wild), so it was really surprising. I couldn't get a good look at it since it was flying around in a circle really fast and I might of been scared at the time . It was the most random thing thats ever happened to me lol. I think I was about 9 or so at the time.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

kcghghcgmh


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

zgfsoijdgfzoijdgfoijzgoijzdgfzdogfijzdogfijzdgfzdogijzdogijdogfijzdogfij


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jJoe said:


> We never get bats here in the UK (apparently some species do live here but I've never seen any others in the wild), so it was really surprising. I couldn't get a good look at it since it was flying around in a circle really fast and I might of been scared at the time . It was the most random thing thats ever happened to me lol. I think I was about 9 or so at the time.


Dang.  So, you don't see many bats at all where you live? We get bats in our house a lot it seems. I always hear them in the attic squeaking or whatever noise they make. :b The first bat I saw in our house was in summer 2008. It was on my wall close to the ceiling. I was so scared but excited at the same time because it was the first bat I've seen in real life. Another time, in 2009 or 2010, there was a bat just flying around in our house. It kind of scared me a little bit but I think they're cute.

-----------------------------


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Dang.  So, you don't see many bats at all where you live? We get bats in our house a lot it seems. I always hear them in the attic squeaking or whatever noise they make. :b The first bat I saw in our house was in summer 2008. It was on my wall close to the ceiling. I was so scared but excited at the same time because it was the first bat I've seen in real life. Another time, in 2009 or 2010, there was a bat just flying around in our house. It kind of scared me a little bit but I think they're cute.
> 
> -----------------------------


 I'd probably still be scared if they came into my house but It'd be nice to see something other than pigeons (I've seen a few fly into my windows). Yeah that was the first bat I've seen outside Zoos in the UK, apparently they do live over here but I'm not sure where about.

P.s. I thought that cat was pulling the dogs fur off lol but its just the blanket :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ Yea, I know what you mean.  Bats are cool, though. I don't think most of them even bite. I really don't know....lmao :teeth

-------------------


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

1+1=Window


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

<::::::::::[------------


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

--|--</8


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

h00dz said:


> --|--</8


Haha, what's that at the bottom?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, what's that at the bottom?


Hes meant to be riding a skateboard


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

*The... 'Secretly post your boobs' thread *


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

What ever happened to the best thread ever, not being posted in for the past month?

Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

f


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

f


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ pure poetry, joe.

On another note, this invention just makes me think of this.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Me i like this :3


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Röh röh...


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

meh


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

:afr


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

.
..
...
..
.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

So is this like those commercials for rogaine only it helps regrow my post count?


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

4,8,15,16,23,42


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

D: not that way! D:


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

hehe double post


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Let's twerk


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

pass


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:tiptoe secretly boosting my post count..


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Not very pretty but we sure know how to run free ~~~~


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

It’s like cutting the noose around my neck
Sever the line and I fall below
It’s like old bedsores that burn raw flesh
They throb again like wounded heartbeats


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

A weekly blog post from my Music as Mirror class last semester that I dug up from the abyss of computer files. I actually wrote a lot. And it has some interesting insight. Weird. 

Are Musical Instrument Gender Associations Changing?

Before meeting with our group last Sunday, I didn’t really think of gender as a significant aspect of anthropology, let alone of music. As it turns out, the difference between chromosome X and Y combined with societal expectation/ conformity can mean the drastic difference between a world of musical opportunity and a tight leash of musical constriction. 

Although Hal Abele’s research intends to identify a change across the decades – the distancing of gender associations and musical instruments – I’d like to focus simply on the stationary concept of musical instrument gender associations, and how they arise. I cling to this question in hope that with eventual discovery of their origins, we can tactfully obliterate them and/or stop those in bloom – thus breaking the “leash” formed by gender associations and allowing equal musical opportunity for future musicians.
Abele cites a few studies which provide insight to the current standing of sex based stereotyping. However, I notice that Zervoudake and Tanur’s 1994 study may have margin of error in assuming which instruments are associated with each gender. They also assume the sex of players observed in concerts according to first names listed in the shows’ bills (ex. Assuming someone with a gender neutral name such as Jordan, which is primarily a boy’s name, is male, though the player is actually female. Accumulation of these erroneous assumptions could sway the study’s data significantly).

Abeles and Porter’s observational study is much more interesting and holistic, as it looks inside the minds of others to come to poll which instruments go in which gender category, instead of assuming the gender-instrument associations on their own. Abeles and Porter then look at these stereotypes in action, in which girls turned out to choose a wider selection of instruments, while males stayed in a relatively small range of instruments on their “masculine” side of the perceived spectrum. Evidence of musical instrument gender associations are reinforced in other studies, such as Graham’s 2005 study, in which a survey of college students of various majors indicated that flute is the most feminine instrument, and tuba the most masculine. Again, in Decarbo’s study, middle school students reported 90% of their flutists as female, and 90% of the trumpet players and percussionists male. 

However, my question remains: How did these stereotypes arrive? Are they biologically rooted (the size, shape, sounds of certain instruments are predestined to be appealing to their “respective” sexes)? Or is this really all a result of “socialization,” as the sociocultural models suggest?

So here I sit at the computer screen, imagining snippets of melodies being played by various instruments, one after another….

Aaaaaand , I’m stumped. 

Honestly, more stunned than I thought I would be, since I never stopped to analyze the thoughts and associations that came so “naturally” to me. Why is it that even just hearing the notes of a flute chirping makes me form a feminine image of whimsical nature, when the heavy beat of a drum makes me think of boots marching along in the dirt? How did these instantaneous images even get planted in my head? It makes my head spin, because I may be helplessly gender biased. 

I can think of only two other explanations for these seemingly instantaneous associations: 1) the distinctive timbre of each instrument, and/or 2) the distinctive appearance of each instrument. To elaborate on how I see it: To make an association according to my sound theory, the adjective you’d use to describe a certain flavor-of-sound must be the same, or similar, adjective you would use to describe a certain gender; i.e. The typical airy, legato sound of a flute reminds you of the tempo and timbre of a stereotypical woman’s voice, or the steady, driving beat of a drum reminds you of the rhythm and prosody or a stereotypical man’s voice and paced walking. To make an association visually, well…I’m an animation major, so I might be more inclined to see the “character” in different instruments’ dramatic shape variations than others. Similar to the sound association, one would need overlapping descriptions for the appearance of an instrument and the appearance of a certain gender.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffFFFFFFFFfFfFfFffffff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


>


is this the commission you paid mermaid $15 for


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Wake up time for popsicle.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Haven't been here forever so it's only fitting I post here to gain more posts!!


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

+post count hehe


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

It's okay Fishy. You're with me and Sam now. We'll take care of you.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

When no one else cares, music cares.
When no one else gets it, music understands.
Tell me then,
How is music not the greatest of friends?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Power up


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm gonna change.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

uhhhh hmmm


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

BOOO


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

ANCIENT said:


> at this rate i'll reach 5000 post in no time.


this comment is from 2008 btw. ^

look at it now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

WORLD PEACE yall


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

OH MY GOSH corpse party 
my heart 
i will cry


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yay


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

oh god crying


----------



## sonicnurseboy (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh... I see.


----------



## sonicnurseboy (Jul 19, 2014)

Actually this post is kind of cool.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

everyone should know that the ''just for fun forum '' is the way to boost the post count.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Finally, I've found the holy grail of this forum. Now I can quit SAS in peace.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

qwerty


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

pew


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

:eyes. i think I am the only user who uses the :eyes emoticon. I like it as you can see.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Boost  Whats the point of this again?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

amazing


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

+1000000


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 2


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

im going to cry


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost..... post boost.....


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

nitros


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost , post boost, post boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 3


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## drunkmonkey (Mar 26, 2014)

to the top


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Behold our new overlord, Pinkie Clone. Just add air!


----------



## ranin (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 4


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

ranin said:


>


:yes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

+80000


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 5


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost post boost post boost.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 6


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I know this is nothing compared to some of you but... *YAY 1500!!* :yay:yay


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

yeah wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every silver lining has it's cloud.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That'll take a few seconds to process.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost post boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bored boost


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost post boos tpost boost post boost post boost post boost post boost post boost post boost post boost post boost post boost post boost post boost!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Shhhh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo JC! 8)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi there big D


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost in progress........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No smoking in this thread! :kma


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't wanna be on that triple six man


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i died


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i laughed way too much at this


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ hahahaha dissapointed dog.. LOL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

Glass-Shards said:


> i died


lolls


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Thou r prty cheeky m8

i'll rek thee, i swear on mother's life

thou wot m8


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

prpre 2 gt rekd fkn btch m8


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i think i'll make this thread my new home


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Slim Shady said:


> OK. I wont tell anyone, I promise!
> 
> [And that boosts my post count by 1. Cool!!]


...but...

You told me yesterday... O_O


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

try to get through all 30 minutes of this magnificence


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

bodybuilding.com misc section tho


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boosting...... in progress/./././


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm laughing at cat pictures.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

oh god crying


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

oh god crying


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm so hungry right now....


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

waerdd said:


> I'm so hungry right now....


wot


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

cumon step it up


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

some ****e* up stuff above there.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll secretly boost your posts... in my pants.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

what about soda enemas


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

wot


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

story of my life


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Glass-Shards said:


> what about soda enemas


What about them?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I need this. Shrek is love.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

waerdd said:


> What about them?


would you take a soda enema

i know i would i mean who doesn't want fizzy, bubbly liquids in their bum


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

waerdd said:


> I need this. Shrek is love.


that is one sexy ogre


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Glass-Shards said:


> would you take a soda enema
> 
> i know i would i mean who doesn't want fizzy, bubbly liquids in their bum


I actually had to look up what that meant. I don't know, maybe. I like feeling ticklish.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Two of my roommates are snoring.




























Jesus Christ make it stop.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

waerdd said:


> I'm so hungry right now....


where do you find these wonderful gifs. 
i could just sit here and wait until i perish with this gif on loop


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

pls help me











man it's been a long time since i last took a break. youtube videos feel 10 times funnier after the absence. but it's back to the grind tomorrow morning...
only a weekend stands between our unfinished film and the massive red block text "DUE DATE."


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> I'll secretly boost your posts... in my pants.


LOL.or In MY pants.... you decide LOL.

(post boost)


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> where do you find these wonderful gifs.
> i could just sit here and wait until i perish with this gif on loop


Look up WTF Japan. You will be amazed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sigh.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Just woke up a while ago. Looking at Morrissey's face.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

bleugh


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

...


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Nyeaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Quag falontay.


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Thunder buddies... UNITE!


What you don't mean cuddle weather?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I see you making those faces.

*Edit: I'm referring to the guy in the reflection.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boosting in progress now......


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

You've got a call. So pick up the phone. Come on. You've got a call. Hey. Hey. :boogie


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Where's the any key?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

wot


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

secretly post boosting ...... now./..


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Secret post of the day: Prez Obama sure knows how to connect with the younglings.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

m


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dont mind me....i am just post boosting here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Secret post of the day: I need to get off my lazy *** and get back to work, like ASAP.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I hate how you can't share a lot of 9GAG GIFs because they somehow come under 'videos'.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

pretty cool!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

when your crush and their SO are fighting










lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

100


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

aw.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

hatred the edgehog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

uke


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

:hide Don't hug me I'm scared


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

im done lmao


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

ermahgerd im cryingggg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Glass-Shards said:


> ermahgerd im cryingggg


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Glass-Shards said:


> hatred the edgehog


Shadow the Hedgehog was odd but fun.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Auch Gefangene haben einander


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Joe said:


> Shadow the Hedgehog was odd but fun.












no.

but rly, Shadow the Hedgehog looks hilariously terrible. the kind of game that the only reason anybody should play is for laughs. I'd rather play Sonic 06 any day tbh.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Glass-Shards said:


> no.
> 
> but rly, Shadow the Hedgehog looks hilariously terrible. the kind of game that the only reason anybody should play is for laughs. I'd rather play Sonic 06 any day tbh.


I played it when I was 10, I played Sonic 06 when I was 11 or so but 06 is terrible. The Human x Sonic romance story was just plain dumb. Just stick Sonic with Amy if they want to force romance, pls no human 

Shadow was playable, and he was my favourite character in Sonic alongside Tails which might of helped.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i am currently boosting my posting...... post boost.... post boost.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

waerdd said:


> :hide Don't hug me I'm scared


that is actually so creepy

creepypasta material right there


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i saw a post on facebook that mentioned sexy pokemon

mentioned sexy pokemon

sexy pokemon

awesome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

so kawaii


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

off brutalmoose' tumblr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That was some bangin' meatloaf.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Anyone here looking forward to New Year?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Secretly boosting post. Please wait...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

#tooslick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Glass-Shards said:


> what is this ****


Wow, this came from Sony.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

waerdd said:


> Wow, this came from Sony.


i know right! it's not even cheesy to the point of hilarity, it just sucks. lol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

kazuma tho :3


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Glass-Shards said:


> i know right! it's not even cheesy to the point of hilarity, it just sucks. lol.


_fo shizzy_


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Matthew Mahogany


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Now that I have sweatpants and a sweatshirt on, I am burning up!


----------



## Chuunibyou (Dec 30, 2014)

Okay I will post here LOL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

What a cool boost


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's something I made. Enjoy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spit


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That ain't mah babee! 
She don't have mah eyez
She don't have mah noze!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

breast milk lollipops


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i got that feel after noragami


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

What a slow night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

secret post boosting in progress..... post boost .....post boost....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

story of my life


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

sadfrog.jpg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boosting here......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hb


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost........ in progress .... right now......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## shaneMalinks (Jan 10, 2015)

:no


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

df


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blah


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost.......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

omg crying


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Boosting my posts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

L is actually so cute omg


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Boosting my posts


for some reason that emoticon is amazing


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

*boosts posts*

Am I doing it right mr crabs


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boosting in progress..........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Making this my post 1234.

I'll be back here after 11111 more posts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I like this song atm. I didn't like it when I first heard it, but it quickly grew on me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

POST booooooost ..... ( *rocket taking off sound*)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

is this for real?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost. will boost again when I am at post 4999 .......maybe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol Fanta-sea.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ops


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Shiba shiba shiba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mushy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

excuse me...... but i am in the middle of boosting my posts


----------



## eccetra (Jan 28, 2015)

// I'm new, quick post things so I don't look so new //


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boosting in progress......


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

done


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

there is 50 in 24 hours. I have managed to reach that limit once or twice. haha


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Game Developer 1: OK so we've used all the A material in the first game. How can we make this concept hard for the players.

Game Developer 2: How about we make them wade painfully slowly through water whilst being sniped from miles away. Also put a big chasm in the middle and make it really dark so they're afraid to fall off. That'll really crank up the difficulty.

Game Developer 1: Genuis!

No. Just no. :no


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost........


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Does this really work? lol.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

this is still a thing huh


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Yippers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where do those come from? :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess this is working.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

:tiptoe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

15


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Am I really posting in this thread?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost in progress.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Post count boosted by 1


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Post going ^ on a Tuesday.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Gavin Free


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Poost Boast


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

:int

This site has so many cool smilies

:drunk :drunk :drunk :drunk :drunk :drunk :drunk :drunk :drunk 

PARTY!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I'll keep it secret.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

You' know what?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

If you tickle a mouse, it can actually giggle. Awww. *-*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noaybe


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

you're all a bunch of postcount-loving narcissists

*slams door on way out*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

boost my posts bitc* ooh yea....!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its working.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Boosting^^^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Infinite Calculations


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tallywhacker. Lmao


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

opcorn munch crunch.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-5 Points


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^^^.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hoi you! get offa ma bump!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

+1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's imperically impossible.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

great idea...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ugh *** if


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

onion gunna onion


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

4


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Frogs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:idea


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

my life


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

+1


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

The word "song" is spelt with an s, then an o, then the letter n and finally, a letter g.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

funny cuz its probs true


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

what a lad m8


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

opcorn boost post.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Batman


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

and Robin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:doh


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

b
o
o
s
t

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy April Fool's Day Everyone


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Happy don'ttrustanyone/anything day!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Happy trust issues ptsd day!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

opcorn. crunch..... munch....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ops


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:b:yes:um:idea:teeth:roll
*You have included 101 images in your message. You are limited to using 10 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again. **had to delete last smiley to use one here* ->  haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:int


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

it this a secret post?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

KILOBRAVO said:


> it this a secret post?


:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blah


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

#2philosophical4me


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

secret post boosting in progress. shhhh! just dotn tell anyone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok, I wotn! 

oke


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hope that is not me you are prodding with that stick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> hope that is not me you are prodding with that stick


Nope, I like to smack 'em! :twak


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0a3bkopw


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Nope, I like to smack 'em! :twak


really? then smack me on the bare butt with that stick ? i may like that


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok, fine! :spank

Don't enjoy it too much. :kma


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

so school starts on monday










jk i dont think im that extreme or maybe i am

lel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0abcbdfog,io


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*cries as i rewatch rose's scabbard for the 100th time*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Ok, fine! :spank
> 
> Don't enjoy it too much. :kma


mmm yeah, mmm heah mm yeah oooooo :spank. haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I see how ya are. Last time I ever spank a guy!  :duck


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lol @ "shapely buttocks" on a colorful horse from a children's show


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> I see how ya are. Last time I ever spank a guy!  :duck


correction.... Lion-guy  you wanna make me purring... or you want me roaring ?  smack me b*ach !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> correction.... Lion-guy  you wanna make me purring... or you want me roaring ?  smack me b*ach !


My hippie M&M only has energy for one smackin'. Besides, I'm not sure what that bubbling liquid in his cup is. :b


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

ShatteredGlass commands you..


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

*The... 'Secretly boost your posts' thread *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hug


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) 
　　　　　　　　　　　　⊂　　つ 
　　　　　　　　　　　　　(つ ﾉ 
　　　　　　　　　　　　　 (ノ 
　　　　　＼　　　　　　☆ 
　　　　　　　　　　　　　|　　　　　☆ 
　　　　　　　　　　(⌒ ⌒ヽ　　　/ 
　　　　＼　　（´⌒　　⌒　　⌒ヾ　　　／ 
　　　　　 （’⌒　;　⌒　　　::⌒　　） 
　　　　　（´　　　　　）　　　　　:::　）　／ 
　　☆─　（´⌒;:　　　　::⌒`）　:;　　） 
　　　　　（⌒::　　　::　　　　　::⌒　） 
　　 　／　（　　　　ゝ　　ヾ　丶　　ソ　─
saw this and thought it was cool lol
maybe not in tapatalk though some of the characters come up as these weird question marks


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm.. I dream to be spanked by a giant , walking , talking Blue M&M...


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Random L E T T E R S and words, maybe even numbers.




1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> hmm.. I dream to be spanked by a giant , walking , talking Blue M&M...


You should really try the yellow M&M, he's more gullible. :tiptoe


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aArXzZ9_460sv.mp4

omfg this gif made me laugh a bit too hard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bleh Blah 0abf35tn


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

me too.... secret post right here....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

POSTING... not so secretly!!!!! :kma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

"fappiness"


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

#truth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

secret post. can you read my secret message? come and get me girls.... i am a sexy lion!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

fk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bloo Blah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

+1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-0


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

secret post *** hey, I gotta nice butt!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

#magnificent


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't tell nobody.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

TuxedoChief said:


> Don't tell nobody.


I'm telling! :kma


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Toad Licker said:


> I'm telling! :kma


 I'm telling that you told :b


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

So I have a female dog and once I tried to call her to come, she just walked away and I yelled "YOU LITERAL *****" and I just sat there laughing at my own joke for 5 minutes. Haha, I'm a loser.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I'm telling that you told :b


You meanie you! :duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

grrrrrrrr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

secret posting in progress...........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> :wtf


hoi. !! no swearing...... and no crunching of popcorn next to my ear,.!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> hoi. !! no swearing...... and no crunching of popcorn next to my ear,.!


You're no fun at all. That's it, I'm hiring a new sidekick. :kma


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> You're no fun at all. That's it, I'm hiring a new sidekick. :kma


wow...so I was your sidekick?......take me back Mr Toady! Please....take me back! swear and crunch all you want...!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> wow...so I was your sidekick?......take me back Mr Toady! Please....take me back! swear and crunch all you want...!


Alright, one more chance you little f***er. opcorn


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

i just ate chicken nuggets with a side of ranch


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

*posts to get post count away from 4666*


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

why apple do dis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


opcorn. I hope my loud munching of the popcorn right next to your ear isnt mothering you ? *crunch munch*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a bit. It doesn't drown out my own munching. opcorn

Need a good movie to go with all this popcorn. :duck


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

fek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

does it..? XD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bash


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boosting ....... .. hmm I feel really horny just now... come and get me ! oooohhh LOL


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

+1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outta my way I'm boosting... :duck


----------



## Yuno Gasai (May 11, 2015)

boosting my post count


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

whoooosh! post boost in progress. ....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:high5


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

yup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Those pictures give me panic attacks.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

those pictures were very interesting....... but i dont think i suffer anything like as bad as those cartoon people. god...is really proper anxiety like that ? its looks terrible ,.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> those pictures were very interesting....... but i dont think i suffer anything like as bad as those cartoon people. god...is really proper anxiety like that ? its looks terrible ,.....


It represents different types of anxiety. I can relate to some of it, but not all of it. It shows a rather broad spectrum of different anxiety disorders. Just because you have mild anxiety, if you do, it doesn't mean it's not "proper anxiety".


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Post boosting in progress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Processing wait... processing wait... processing wait...


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Boostin to the moooooooooooooooooon!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost...... post boost..... post boost.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Post count boost in process...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost in progress.

sarcastic tone. : WOW post count increased by One! wow! ONE !? great....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Geez, since when did they decide to finally update this website?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Just yesterday. 

>


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

played sonic adventure 2 like a boss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

^like a boss

shrek is love shrek is life tho

just what


----------



## Visenya (May 6, 2015)

I have changnesia.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

ye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

just you get right out of my way. IMMEDIATELY.!!

while I boost my post count by a MAGNIFICENT '1' yes a ''WHOLE '' ONE!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^:yay


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^celebrations at the ready.... cause here i am again.

PLUS ONE>>>>> HERE I COME !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Just not feelin' it today. :kma


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

gotta go fast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

im rollin round at the speed of sound

livin the fast life cuz gotta go fast


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post boost...... just +1 meh......


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't believe this is a real thread........+1.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Made by and for weirdos like us.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ hey. I am normal. !! .. as normal as what ever that is . ? LOL

ahem .... PLUS ONE +1


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Did you ever wonder if was could be?


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

posts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This thread is cuh-raze-eeeee


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Pasta (Italian pronunciation: [ˈpäs̪t̪ä]) is a staple food[1] of traditional Italian cuisine, with the first reference dating to 1154 in Sicily.[2] It is also commonly used to refer to the variety of pasta dishes. Typically, pasta is a noodle made from an unleavened dough of a durum wheat flour mixed with water and formed into sheets or various shapes, then cooked and served in any number of dishes. It can be made with flour from other cereals or grains, and eggs may be used instead of water. Pastas may be divided into two broad categories, dried (pasta secca) and fresh (pasta fresca).

Most dried pasta is commercially produced via an extrusion process. Fresh pasta was traditionally produced by hand, sometimes with the aid of simple machines,[3] but today many varieties of fresh pasta are also commercially produced by large-scale machines, and the products are widely available in supermarkets.

Both dried and fresh pasta come in a number of shapes and varieties, with 310 specific forms known variably by over 1300 names having been documented.[4] In Italy the names of specific pasta shapes or types often vary with locale. For example the form cavatelli is known by 28 different names depending on region and town. Common forms of pasta include long shapes, short shapes, tubes, flat shapes and sheets, miniature soup shapes, filled or stuffed, and specialty or decorative shapes.[5]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Boost boost boooooooooost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

uziq said:


> Pasta (Italian pronunciation: [ˈpäs̪t̪ä]) is a staple food[1] of traditional Italian cuisine, with the first reference dating to 1154 in Sicily.[2] It is also commonly used to refer to the variety of pasta dishes. Typically, pasta is a noodle made from an unleavened dough of a durum wheat flour mixed with water and formed into sheets or various shapes, then cooked and served in any number of dishes. It can be made with flour from other cereals or grains, and eggs may be used instead of water. Pastas may be divided into two broad categories, dried (pasta secca) and fresh (pasta fresca).
> 
> Most dried pasta is commercially produced via an extrusion process. Fresh pasta was traditionally produced by hand, sometimes with the aid of simple machines,[3] but today many varieties of fresh pasta are also commercially produced by large-scale machines, and the products are widely available in supermarkets.
> 
> Both dried and fresh pasta come in a number of shapes and varieties, with 310 specific forms known variably by over 1300 names having been documented.[4] In Italy the names of specific pasta shapes or types often vary with locale. For example the form cavatelli is known by 28 different names depending on region and town. Common forms of pasta include long shapes, short shapes, tubes, flat shapes and sheets, miniature soup shapes, filled or stuffed, and specialty or decorative shapes.[5]


interesting pasta facts.

once i did an experiment with a bit of macaroni and a piece of spaghetti.

when we were making a meal, i took a a bit of the cooked pasta. and left it on the radiator to dry out again after a few days.

it shrunk back to more or less the way it was before, it was brittle like before, and virtual no change. the only difference was it appeared to be slightly more transparent than before. 

oh yeah post boost.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

*adds a number to my post count*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Don't get carried away there, don't want your post count to get out of hand now.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

^!! look at your post count !! xD

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ i think this is me in emoticon form.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^What?!? 100k more posts than most people. No biggie. :lol


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Haha funny you say that actually! I don't care about post count, but it is kinda cool to see it go up, for some reason.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^It's never been about post count for me. Just boredom. :duck


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Same here, just that I mean it's cool to see it rise now and then :teeth


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

moar sonic


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Boos





t.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You're almost up to 6 posts per day. I think someone is now obsessed.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Haha, it is slowly getting more obsessive for some reason. Makes you wonder how many peoples lives have turned around since being on here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Maybe the ones who have left SAS. The rest of us are too crazy to be helped! :eyes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

+1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> ^Maybe the ones who have left SAS. The rest of us are too crazy to be helped! :eyes


I have looked at old threads and to see members there I am not familiar with at all.. and they haven't posted in a LOOONG time. it always makes me wonder.
I hope they are OK..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

> =KILOBRAVO;1080621330]I have looked at old threads and to see members there I am not familiar with at all.. and they haven't posted in a LOOONG time. it always makes me wonder.
> I hope they are OK..


There are a lot of long gone members I'd love to see here again. Until that happens I'll just have to meet new members that I'll miss someday.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

they are long gone as you say... but i hope its a happy long gone and not some other long gone.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yeah, but we'll never know. Post boosting goes on without them. :duck


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wonder what happens to some members who disappear as well. Hopefully for a lot of them they just got distracted by things or their lives improved. Who knows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe someday we can all improve, then maybe I can remove this bear trap from my leg. :wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

boost


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

no thanks tammy

-not from my ACNL-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:doh


----------



## Jenny D (Jun 16, 2015)

Post : )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

+1


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ShatteredGlass said:


> no thanks tammy
> 
> -not from my ACNL-


:spit :lol

Oy, with age comes sick minds.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> :spit :lol
> 
> Oy, with age comes sick minds.


nah, more like "with internet use comes sick minds"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

44%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

jeez iggy ur levels of fancy r thru the roof they could give mine a run for their $$$


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

from this post onward you will all obey me as i am the new supreme ruler of the world


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

a fitting gif for all you 'murikans today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SuperSky said:


>


That's not a yellow brick road. It looks like teeth trying to chomp you and take you to the abyss. :eek


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's not a yellow brick road. It looks like teeth trying to chomp you and take you to the abyss. :eek


Close... Just up the boost ramp is a jump across a river. Although you're only in trouble if you lose speed before the jump by way of a stray projectile or banana.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SuperSky said:


> Close... Just up the boost ramp is a jump across a river. Although you're only in trouble if you lose speed before the jump by way of a stray projectile or banana.


You gotta watch those bananas!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

ye


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lookin' @ you school


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

my life

i havent posted in this thread in like forever


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

damn you a naughty boi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

jeez better cut the attitude dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Error


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

*P*_o_*s*_t_


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

yup


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

(Sneaks in)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0sj23qebm2bekq


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

this is so freaking true
@slyfox - caught you!!!!! after 3 days


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@ShatteredGlass Damn, you did. Congrats on 5,000 posts!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

today while consulting with the psychiatrist, i asked them if paroxetine was the hardest ssri to withdraw from while fluoxetine was the easiest just so i could hear "yes" from a perceived expert since i already 'knew', and he goes "actually it's the other way around." i was just like..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

yes pls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> :twak


Lol are you trying to set a record?


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

lalalalalalla


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

falalalalalalala


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bash


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

hehe


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ShatteredGlass said:


> today while consulting with the psychiatrist, i asked them if paroxetine was the hardest ssri to withdraw from while fluoxetine was the easiest just so i could hear "yes" from a perceived expert since i already 'knew', and he goes "actually it's the other way around." i was just like..


Paroxetine gives me brain zaps after missing 24-32 hours. I get kinda nauseous if it continues after that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Paroxetine gives me brain zaps after missing 24-32 hours. I get kinda nauseous if it continues after that.


A few weeks ago, I took my sertraline around 4pm instead of the usual 8am. It had been about 32 hours since my previous dose and while I didn't get any brain zaps (I took them late to see if I'd get brain zaps in order to satisfy my curiosity), I did feel noticeably worse. I felt somewhat nauseous, light-headed, and kinda 'bleh' overall. I promptly took my meds and felt better after around half an hour.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ShatteredGlass said:


> A few weeks ago, I took my sertraline around 4pm instead of the usual 8am. It had been about 32 hours since my previous dose and while I didn't get any brain zaps (I took them late to see if I'd get brain zaps in order to satisfy my curiosity), I did feel noticeably worse. I felt somewhat nauseous, light-headed, and kinda 'bleh' overall. I promptly took my meds and felt better after around half an hour.


It must get out of the system pretty quick.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

this thread is stil a thing


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Monotony I'm coming for you


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Joe said:


> Yeah one of my favorite shows.


sucks that it went downhill after season 3, rudy was cool but the show itself went a bit downhill, i wonder if it has finished yet


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Joe said:


> sucks that it went downhill after season 3, rudy was cool but the show itself went a bit downhill, i wonder if it has finished yet


oh it finished 2013, almost 3 years ago ;_; time why are you so cruel


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

time is the most cruel being in existence, **** you time


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Joe said:


> Personally I find it disgusting people actually post within this thread! Posts are a thing to be treasured not abused.


ah the pages of history i miss so much


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

i want my soul back


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

come on come on come on come on 

im so tired 

f u c k


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

it's like it never really happened, being past a peak only forces me to hell


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

im almost 20, im almost 12 
dying young so i dont get too far from my happiness rules the day


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

123


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

somewhat ironically if i was willing to sudoku id probably be willing to not let myself slide into this life so suicide wouldn't be on my mind


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

huh


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

everything moves on but myself


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

caught in a trap


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

i can't walk out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

#done


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

steven wasnt as hot in 2003

like his expression was borderline creepy lol










reminds me of ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) for some reason

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

my nostalgia says everything made in 2003 was better than every single thing ever made past 2007


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

papyrus you fabulous mother****er
i also love this:








i can just imagine sans being like 'heh heh heh' while papyrus is like *

'NYEH HEH HEH'

*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

it seems somebody is making comics about me


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

im screaming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ShatteredGlass said:


> steven wasnt as hot in 2003
> 
> like his expression was borderline creepy lol
> 
> ...


Those are wicked threads, though. I would go for blue instead of purple, though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

uke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

ShatteredGlass said:


> papyrus you fabulous mother****er
> i also love this:
> 
> 
> ...


Undertale was fantastic :crying:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0-erfwi34rni45wi34v


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

what the cuck


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Hermits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You so crazy......you so kray-----zzeeeeeeeeeeee

:boogie


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:yay 2,000!


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

'Cause I'm Happy :tiptoe:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#15


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

at least i fit in with the homosexuals because i am also a homosexual


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

My posts have been secretly boosted


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

ahh muffet was such a fun battle :3

not the best remix imo but it's still pretty good.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

gawd damn this **** is gud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

:wink2:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i just read a sans x reader lemon because why not aye!!

im never going to be the same lmao

(must admit i enjoy this kind of thing tho) O_O


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> i just read a sans x reader lemon because why not aye!!
> 
> im never going to be the same lmao
> 
> (must admit i enjoy this kind of thing tho) O_O


Welcome to the magical world of fanfiction, where anything is possible. Please leave your sanity and reason at the front desk.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Welcome to the magical world of fanfiction, where anything is possible. Please leave your sanity and reason at the front desk.


ahhhh fanfiction; the type of literature that made 50 shades of grey a thing.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i could totally see napstablook dj-ing spooky beats like this


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

omg i have a crush on sans don't i.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

One word: Soriel :3c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> One word: Soriel :3c


ya that ****'s gud but there's not enough fan art of it :[

i also don't see enough of goat dad :[


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> One word: Soriel :3c












poor goat dad :[


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

omg sans you actually do look hot. :3

grillbz is just there like 'dudeee how are you so freakin' cute'


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

*Initiate post boosters*
Mwhahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Odinn said:


> *Initiate post boosters*
> Mwhahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......


I guess I am initiated :lol.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I guess I am initiated :lol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

some guy used google auto complete to make a dating profile

it is best


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:grin2:.........////////........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

hey guys........


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Most of the stuff people post drive me crazy so this is perfect!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

+1


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am having a hard time staying awake.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

I thought the thread title said : *Secretly post your boobs* :nerd:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Logging off for now. Gonna try to get some things done. Later peeps...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wtf


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

gay is me

gay

-a deep message from me, a gay


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

ye boooooiiii


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> ye boooooiiii


pff I can do that, hold my beer










ok nevermind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lurk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a headache. I need an aspirin and a nap.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSilentGamer said:


> pff I can do that, hold my beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when I first started using that test to practice typing (admittedly not the best practice because it's mostly simple, short words), I was getting around 50-60 wpm. Now I almost always get at least 90 wpm, usually between 100 & 110. I've improved a lot, lol. In general practice though, I'm fast, but not as lightning quick as a score of 117 might suggest. 117 is my best yet actually, lol. I think my second best is about 112 or so?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have a headache. I need an aspirin and a nap.


Out of curiosity, is aspirin more effective than something like ibuprofen or acetaminophen?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ShatteredGlass said:


> Out of curiosity, is aspirin more effective than something like ibuprofen or acetaminophen?


I don't know; I took an Advil :lol.

My sinuses got so inflamed; I was afraid I would have had a sinus infection. The pain went away after my nap. I need to refill my humidifier, though. This dry heat is a mess this year.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0fureuw4hushu5tfs


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Skype video calls be like


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> Out of curiosity, is aspirin more effective than something like ibuprofen or acetaminophen?


For me, Tylenol is just as effective & easier on my stomach than Advil/Ibuprofen. That's scientifically documented to be true too


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Goodnight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#10


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

*cries from the cuteness*


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i've been listening to bonetrousle for like half an hour now lol

i like to think of it as my theme song; playing (opening with a nyeh heh heh) whenever i crash through a brick wall to correct basic *****es and their dumb ideas


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

*me:* *jumps into trash can*
*me:* home sweet home


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Asa#3rtgb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raw odor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i hope when valentine's day hits the us the undertale shipping tags will be filled with plenty of $exy fanart for me to feast upon ^_^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B
u
m
p


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I just choked on nothing and almost died, today was a good day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Suffering


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I just really wanted to share this with as many people as I could:









Good night everybody!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600 Cents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

###


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i think i may have discovered a new kink ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't post here very often these days, and I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing. :um


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

....that impersonation is on point lmao

...+ ariana grande's kinda hot lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Me, whenever I watch an anime/tv show/whatever:

wow this character is so rude and mean, they're the biggest dick I've seen ever and if they were real I probably wouldn't stand more than 5 minutes without smacking them with a shovel

.

.

.

BUT THEN WHY DO I LOVE THEM SO MUCH


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Delete


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Me


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

^ me 2 

so i saw this amazing gif @TheSilentGamer posted (very) recently and i was thinking

me: *talking to friend*
some dick: *starts conversation with my friend*
friend: *allows conversation with person i dislike to continue*
me:


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3fwfnwiwgrh65hd


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

when people start talking to you the second you put on your headphones









and when you take them off and be like "sorry, could you say that again?" and they're like "nvm it's nothing"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSilentGamer said:


> when people start talking to you the second you put on your headphones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omfg the town with no name lmao

did you see that video brutalmoose did on it??


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> omfg the town with no name lmao
> 
> did you see that video brutalmoose did on it??


Yep, that's where I got the idea for that post. I swear, I almost died laughing when Lincoln (?) appeared.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

38


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

this is 2cute4me omggg


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

>sitting in class
>on period
>wriggling in excruciating pain
>finally find a certain position at a certain angle in which the pain is subdued
>TSG GET UP AND TAKE ATTENDANCE AND GO WASH THE BOARDS
>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

why aren't hearing aids called hearrings?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i would die 4 a boost bar


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

randy orton is hot as **** bye


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

im just sittin around being gay as per usual (((((((


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is it that hard?


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

>logs onto SAS
>Notifications: 3
>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Then you realize it's just quote notifications


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Perks of having no friends: you don't need to set your phone on silent because you know you're not gonna get any calls/messages.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

=|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

@McFly
Testing mentions


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

@*McFly* Trying again


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

The boost of all boosts.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

bye.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What they don't tell you about this ad......

He is suing her for emancipation....at four years old. He's had enough of being left alone in the house to fight with their cats for cans of Fancy Feast.

Where is the FATHER anyway?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<_<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Social Anxiety Forum > Discussion > Just For Fun >  The... 'Secretly boost your posts' thread  * Reply to Thread *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i have school tomorrow

death time is now time

r.i.p @ me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^R.I.P @ You :b

:dead


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

nicki minaj is good this is fact


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Icky who? 

:duel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope I turn out to be cool someday.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

4


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Monday more like Mondie amirite?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barakiel said:


> I hope I turn out to be cool someday.


You're already cool, you just don't know it yet! :kma


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

one of the mood options here should be 'gay' because thas me

gay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Monday more like Mondie amirite?


:')


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

this

this is relatable ****


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Post #121 :smile2:.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

about me :^)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I wonder if my eyelids are gonna feel heavy for the rest of my life. :yawn


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Derp :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

dun tell anyone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Just to get rid of the "666"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Meh, won't help at all. Everybody knows mods are evil! :kma

>


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1,001


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Chica-wow, Chica-Bowwow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall :time :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Friendonkey said:


>


 :wtf ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> :wtf ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Friendonkey said:


>





Friendonkey said:


>


Uh....wow :lol


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

LOL ^


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

that's


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

sooo


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

funny


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

he has awesome moves though !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#4


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1984 $6,288 Chevrolet Chevette


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I've stayed up 'til 5 am finishing a project and I'm STILL not done with it.

I'm convinced the devil exists. One day, he decided to leave hell, go into the human world, turn into a woman and is currently teaching 2nd year serbian.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running while the sun comes down.....then going to get dinner


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Friendonkey said:


>


:laugh:that's amazing! so amazing I could just...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> :laugh:that's amazing! so amazing I could just...


*gasp* It's that guy from the Obamacare "infomercial" with Richard Simmons.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> *gasp* It's that guy from the Obamacare "infomercial" with Richard Simmons.


I'm not sure what that is, but for some reason you being shocked made me feel shocked! :b:laugh:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I'm not sure what that is, but for some reason you being shocked made me feel shocked! :b:laugh:


It was a rather desperate attempt to get people to join Obamacare. Listen to the constant references to "Get Covered".

Nathan Barnatt is the guy's name.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Post


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

continue;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whoo - I went to bed too late last night.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Post


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lovely ^w^


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

ShatteredGlass said:


> lovely ^w^


That's mine. Kthx :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^That's neat!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> lovely ^w^


I thought those were actual cups at first... They look awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

whenever im around, keemstar spontaneously arrives, screaming "drama alert™!!!!11" at the top of he lungs as i inevitably cause drama™ with my excessive emotional instability and insecurity, combined with my desire 4 friendz that causes me to undertake actions best described as 'rash'


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

6000th post... r u proud of me mother


----------



## EternalCarrot (Apr 24, 2016)

I tell you hwhat


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

You don't know true pain until you have internet that's good enough to stream 1080p but only if it buffers every 5 seconds.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The beach was wet from the brief rainstorm, but very sunny, only about 80F and windy.....a perfect day. I still feel the "tingle" from the sunshine.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lolol i'm on sas on a school laptop.... do u like 2 live life dangerously too

who knows.... i could be getting watched right this very second. by the government O_O


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ShatteredGlass said:


> lolol i'm on sas on a school laptop.... do u like 2 live life dangerously too
> 
> who knows.... i could be getting watched right this very second. by the government O_O


That's getting ShatteredGlassy :lol.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Just a post passing by in a not so obvious manner.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<_<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-__-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i am no longer alive bye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

me @ me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

found my new favorite gif


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Going to post some random quotes here and boost my numbers...

"When you hate, the only one that suffers is you because most of the people you hate don't know it, and the rest don't care."
-Ghosts of the Mississipi


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

"All things are metaphors." -Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

"Can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shooting stars? I could really use a wish right now." -- B.o.B, Airplanes lyrics


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

"Just as a flower does not choose its color, we are not responsible for what we have come to be. Only once you realize this do you become free, and to become adult is to become free."
India Stoker - Stoker movie


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Hm...lines from songs I like this year. Let's see if I remember them.

1) Won't Stop Running, by a Great Big World-- "I won't stop running," there we go


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

2) Dancing on Glass, by St. Lucia-- "Never gonna stop until we break it. How long till we learn, that dancing is dangerous?"


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

3) So Alive, by the Goo Goo Dolls-- "Staring down that hole inside me, looking in the mirror, making peace with the enemy."


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

4) I Miss You, by Blink 182 -- "I miss you, I miss you. Don't waste your time on me, you're already, a voice inside my head." 

And my other favorite bit, "...Spiders catching things and eating their insides. Like indecision to call you."


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

5) Viva la Vida or Death & All His Friends, by Coldplay -- i think i got this right-- "I used to rule the world, seas would rise when I gave the word. Now in the morning i sleep alone, sweep the streets i used to roam."


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

6) Soul Meets Body, by Death Cab for Cutie-- "I want to live. Where soul, meets body."


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

7) Say Something, by A Great Big World-- "I'm still learning to love. Just starting to crawl..."


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

8 ) Gone, by Junior Junior -- "I can't be....everything you want me to be. Finally...I can see the light through the leaves. And it's all gone..."

This one reminds me of what i still like about myself. and when i hear this the "you" is me. i'm such an epic fail, lol.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

9) Chasing Cars, by Snow Patrol-- "We don't need. Anything. Or anyone. I need your grace, to meet my need, to find my own."

tbh, i think this whole song is about perfect...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

10) Become My Demons, by Starset-- "Mayday, mayday. This ship is slowly sinking. they think i'm crazy, but they don't know the feeling."

So that's all for now. Those are my top 10...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Up to 196 posts now.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

This is awesome. a whole page to myself.

197.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

198.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

199.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:yay 
accomplishing this proves...something.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A lot of spam on here


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:dial


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Poop harder faster stronger!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

You know what time it is... UNDER DA SHEETS!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:int


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:doh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Sleeeepyyyyy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

let me die









im cackling this is so relatable bye
"i never ask to suffer but i still do"
(^:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

dank memes and me have a 100% correlation because eye yam a dank meme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lift and separate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nahn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

2fast4you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TheSilentGamer said:


> 2fast4you


They have medications for that condition.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:hb


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:teeth:heart


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

This is cheating you cheaters!!


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

but. but. this is my favorite thread!! And its fun!! Come on, everyone else is doing it so you should too.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Monday!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:cig


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

you know, im not even gonna lie. marina joyce is HOT.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> you know, im not even gonna lie. marina joyce is HOT.


Wait, you think _that's_ hot? That girl uses like 2 cubic tons of make up. And those eyelashes give me the creeps. But hey, if you like that sort of stuff, more power to you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lurk


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Boost
6oost
60ost
600st
6005t
60057


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:argue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:help


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuna gehna 'nar njot'i


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

*random text poop*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nunuc said:


>


I am surprised that raccoon was so calm. What in the world was it doing?! 
Their screeches in the middle of the night are scary!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.​


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The raccoon told everyone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

aspartame tastes good af tbh. just ate (pecked?) some straight off my hand, like a bird, from an equal (the brand) sachet. felt like a degenerate.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am getting a lot of work done today.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

This thread has got to be the worst-kept secret on SAS :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## maitamiko (Jan 2, 2013)

I dont understand


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

🐱


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#128017;


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

&#128022;


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Lots of shapes


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#128027;&#127806;&#127797;&#127770;&#127755;


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

frankhassa said:


> &#55357;&#56347;&#55356;&#57150;&#55356;&#57141;&#55356;&#57114;&#55356;&#57099;


I feel a dry, burning sensation.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Good morning. Its a little late here but I slept in.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

☝&#128564;

&#128008;&#128716;&#128266;&#128545;


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#128144;&#128295;&#127978;&#127744;&#127914;


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

U wot m8?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Minus 4 points


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

+1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

oke


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

just here to yell into the void


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:kiss:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

@¨¯A¡oÝ~áµê‹W¡v8+àƒ7k÷ý


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

frankhassa said:


> opcorn


&#128512;

Hi, my name is Nunuc and I'm here to confiscate your popcorn.

&#128523;


----------



## BoxJellyfish (Jul 28, 2015)

Oink.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

BoxJellyfish said:


> Oink.


Hello, little piggy! Want sum popcorn? I stole it. >


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

:hide


----------



## BoxJellyfish (Jul 28, 2015)

Nunuc said:


> &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> Hi, my name is Nunuc and I'm here to confiscate your popcorn.
> 
> &#55357;&#56843;


Nooooooooo


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:hb

Ok. but don't steal this cake or I'll kick your ***!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

frankhassa said:


> :hb
> 
> Ok. but don't steal this cake or I'll kick your ***!


Hmm, maybe just a bite? A tiny...little...medium-sized bite?



BoxJellyfish said:


> Nooooooooo


Maybe some cake? I got it from...umm...I found it.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Go ahead and give it away.

It may or may not be an exploding cake. You can never really be sure.:smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

It is a anniversary cake. 3 years of the most garbage I have ever heard in my life. Now I'm off to go get drunk peeps.:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

frankhassa said:


> It is a anniversary cake. 3 years of the most garbage I have ever heard in my life. Now I'm off to go get drunk peeps.:kiss::kiss::kiss:


Oh, sorry for stealing the cake, I'm gonna give it back. Didn't eat it or anything yet, maybe licked the frosting a bit, but...it's...it's fine. The cake is totally, 100%, fine and edible.

Also:

:yay Happy Anniversary! :yay


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

The cake is a lie. :sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think "the cake" exists.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Need a li'l boost :cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh don't go into the toilet, it's not hygienic. :serious:


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

But it sure looks like fun! :flush


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Do you know what else looks like fun? Hippos! Hippos do look like great fun, yet they would bite your head off and eat your soul.

Just sayin'...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i'm crying


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










about me


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

gim me :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Sekuretto Boosuto!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Eins, Zwei, Drei..... :clap


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yksi, Kaksi, Kolme....

Üks, Kaks, Kolm...(Estonian numbers are weird)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

^haha


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

lol, good one


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:time


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

<----- Age: 22. Posts: 222.  I thought that was cool, idk why.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> <----- Age: 22. Posts: 222.  I thought that was cool, idk why.


It says 226 now. You ruined it! :cry


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> It says 226 now. You ruined it! :cry


Yeah I know I had to eventually. RIP. </3

Now don't go ruining your perfect 1,300!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> :spam


opcorn My popcorn now.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Yeah I know I had to eventually. RIP. </3
> 
> Now don't go ruining your perfect 1,300!


RIP 1,300. I feel like I should say some words... but 1,300 was never a really good number anyways.
And neither was 1,301.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> RIP 1,300. I feel like I should say some words... but 1,300 was never a really good number anyways.
> And neither was 1,301.


RIP 222, 1300, and 1301. Your lives were all short-lived. Our bad. Amen.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> RIP 222, 1300, and 1301. Your lives were all short-lived. Our bad. Amen.


Jeez don't go getting all religiousy on me now :grin2:
Edit: I realize I made up a word, and I like it. It is now officially a word.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> Jeez don't go getting all religiousy on me now :grin2:
> Edit: I realize I made up a word, and I like it. It is now officially a word.


Hehehehe. Aw, are you not a follower of the flying spaghetti monster?

In other news aw crap I really gotta go to bed :afr


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Hehehehe. Aw, are you not a follower of the flying spaghetti monster?
> 
> In other news aw crap I really gotta go to bed :afr


All hail the flying spaghetti monster!...:sus... or die! :nw
>


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0wqdjseuighl4iweteilgrbihseg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

V


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

holy grail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Wisteria Flower Tunnel Japan.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeee


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Overdrive said:


> holy grail


close.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> close.


This is holy grail !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

virtually me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sneaks in thread, boosts, leaves again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi post-boostmodernism!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#128700;
Take your pick....free babies or French fries.
&#127839;


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

oke


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i want ken bone to *bone* me 
*ba dum tss*

sorry

bye


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

🍁🍂🍃🍁
🍃🍂🍁🌺🌹. Merry autumn .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#127875;I forgot the pumpkin!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

🐱 🐈 😺 😸 😻 😼 😽 🙀 Kitty cat collection.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

My favorite thread keeps slipping!!



🐯🐅🐆 

Tiger collection.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Toad licker.....you are slacking here!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I keep the threads alive. Get around to it eventually.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Randomly Random


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:spam with jalapenos and cheddar cheese mmmm


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

3.021545+


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

-19.0545+


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sssecretss


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

im dissociating af bye


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1÷2


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:O)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sssike


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

50 seconds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:O)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:whip:falloke:evil


----------



## MellyWelly (Nov 18, 2016)

:kiss:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

breaking the internet since 1984


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

breaking the internet since 1985


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

breaking the internet since 1986


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

This is shameful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gobble Gobble


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

This is really shameful ...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

bye


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Secretly Secret


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

*secretly boosts posts and walks straight out again*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+1 booster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Just boostin'


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

+1.2054566889 boost


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:kiss:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bash


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Ow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:twak


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Ow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:cig


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There's nothing like getting pumped up to perhaps prepare for a pork potluck party.

....the other white meat....puhleeze :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noooo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:duel


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bloop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not again!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bass boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Coal For Everyone!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Secretly secret


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:twak


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Onion and banana sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

mmm yaaasss just **** me up (^: <3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ar


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Zeekyboogydoog


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

....hi....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:evil - page 666


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Silent Artist (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Secretly secret secrets


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Amon said:


> Secretly secret secrets


Secretly secret secrets secretly secreting secrets.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Wolfology (Nov 14, 2016)

I sometimes pee in the shower.


----------



## RileyG (Jan 9, 2017)

^ I always do! ;-)


----------



## RileyG (Jan 9, 2017)

Why did I just say that? Oh well...


----------



## Wolfology (Nov 14, 2016)

RileyG said:


> Why did I just say that? Oh well...


Too late now! :grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waka


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm glad this thread exists because I am pretty OCD about my post count. It has to be even or end in a 5. Just to not make this a super boring post, though. Here is this:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waka


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## michaelch (Jan 15, 2017)

boost


----------



## michaelch (Jan 15, 2017)

double boost


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is that like a turbo bump?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waka


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i checked the clock to see what time is it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

ups


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

hihi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

:nerd:


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

*8888 hides as she approaches 5k posts*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Congrats when you hit 5k! 

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

boink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Just boosting my post count over here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

tada


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3rd Stick


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Achoo


----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

need to know what this face does 

f all apparently good to know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Secretly secret secretz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Amon said:


> ...


I like your face, lovely smile


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lift


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nooo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

dot dot dot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blah blah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bro bro bro
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waka


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waka


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Secretly secrets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## SocialGhost (Mar 3, 2017)

test


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

me me big boy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

F+


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

The fact that you don't pronounce the G in 'gnarly' irritates me a lot more than it should.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

TheSilentGamer said:


> The fact that you don't pronounce the G in 'gnarly' irritates me a lot more than it should.


Reminds me of how in Spyro one of the dragons pronounced the villain's name as "Guh-nasty guh-norc". But I don't think any word in English beginning with gn is actually pronounced like that. :um


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Reminds me of how in Spyro one of the dragons pronounced the villain's name as "Guh-nasty guh-norc". But I don't think any word in English beginning with gn is actually pronounced like that. :um


Well, there's the G in si *gn*ature, but then there's:
A*gn*ostic, where the G is pronounced
And *gn*ostic, where it isn't pronounced...
Geez English pronunciation makes no sense 

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Weke


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

B
o
o
s
t


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

1234567890
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

If Tapatalk could stop subscribing me to literally every thread I reply to, that'd be great.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Me: *randomly browsing the net, notices the term 'free bleeding'*
Me: gee I wonder what that is
Me: *looks it up*
.
.
.
Me:









Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone know how to,post a thread?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oink


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nawt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

50 Yrs


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

abcdefghijklmnopqwxyz
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

The disadvantage of being short is that sometimes taller people will accidentally slam their elbow on your head when in a bus.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0ink0


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boost


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

millenniumman75 vs Toad Licker, battle of the gods.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Nope. This isn't and never has been a contest. Also, your post count doesn't make you a god. :kma

:troll


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shhhhhhh......


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> millenniumman75 vs Toad Licker, battle of the gods.


Lol ikr


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:spit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oblah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## fRodo9 (Apr 13, 2017)

ahahah seriously:grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Sherlocking (May 15, 2017)

Is this thread still a secret


----------



## Sherlocking (May 15, 2017)

Hehe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's always them..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Sherlocking (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Sherlocking (May 15, 2017)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

86F today? no problem


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's still warm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

54321


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

if this isn't me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10th


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

if u can imagine it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Booooost.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wut


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Beep


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Who?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

:high5


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

damn binch lol nicki minaj' titties are ACE


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Secretly secreted secrets in secretville


----------

